# Bionicon System, AlpX mit Evo 180mm, Umbau 26 auf 27.5" 12.95kg, Bremsscheiben, beste Bike Locations



## DOKK_Mustang (4. Januar 2015)

Hi liebe Bioniconisten
Ich habe letztes Jahr im Winter mal versucht, den Effizienzgewinn des Bionicon-Absenkungssystem in einer Testreihe zu untersuchen. 
Dazu bin ich 16x die gleiche Strecke mit 100 Höhenmetern (8x mit und 8 x ohne Verstellung der Geometrie) bei gleichem Puls hochgefahren. Steigung 8%, max 12%. Die Testreihe wurde an vier Tagen absolviert. Gemessen  wurde mit einem Sigma Tacho mit PC-Auswertung.

Ergebnis: Gemittelt war ich mit Absenkung knapp 5% schneller.

Allerdings wurden die Zeiten nach jeder Auffahrt tendenziell langsamer, die Differenzen zwischen den verschiedenen Tagen waren ebenfalls größer als die 5%. D.h. die Schwankung der Einzelergebnisse war relativ hoch. Den Puls konstant zu halten war ebenfalls recht schwierig. Im Mittel war der Puls mit Absenkung um 1,5 Schläge höher. Abgesenkt konnte ich generell viel mehr Vortrieb generieren.

Summa summarum ist man mit der Bionicon Absenkung etwas effizienter unterwegs, wenn es die Fitness zulässt, kann man aber aufgrund der optimalen Bergaufposition schneller fahren. Entspannter fährt es sich allemal.


Was meint ihr? Ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## aufgehts (4. Januar 2015)

dass man entspannter hochfährt, hätte ich dir auch ohne deine testreihe sagen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Januar 2015)

Reliabilität, Validität, Objektivität? 
Aber als Motivation zum Hm fressen recht amüsant, könnte ich mir denken. Obwohl, waren ja bloß 400hm pro Tag, aber immerhin.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Januar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Reliabilität, Validität, Objektivität?


Sind die bei Tests im MTB-Bereich überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Januar 2015)

Sind die überhaupt möglich oder sind es lediglich Ideale?
Letztlich reduziert sich der Sinn des Bioniconsystems (wie bei so vielen technischen "Fortschritten") doch auf das individuelle Empfinden. Und dieses Empfinden sagt doch im Sinne derer, die hier im Bioniconforum posten: 
Allerdings glaube ich dem DOKK, dass Effekte messbar sein dürften. Ob dies allerdings zuverlässig leistbar ist, möchte ich bezweifeln. Allein die nötige Stichprobengröße ist unrealistisch.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Januar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Sind die überhaupt möglich oder sind es lediglich Ideale?
> Letztlich reduziert sich der Sinn des Bioniconsystems (wie bei so vielen technischen "Fortschritten") doch auf das individuelle Empfinden. ...


Es sind Ideale. Wer immer strebend sich bemüht ...
Ich habe mein Alva vor allem aus mentalen Gründen gekauft. Und wenn der Glaube Berge versetzen kann, dann nehme ich das gern mit. Allerdings habe ich an schön kurzen (lang schaffe ich nicht mehr) aber ordentlich steilen Rampen festgestellt, dass ich dort hoch kam, wo die meisten Begleiter aus fahrtechnischen Gründen passen mussten. Und das verleiht dann kurz Flügel - subjektiv aber schön.


----------



## Atos62 (5. Januar 2015)

Allein der Gedanke nach Jahren der Verwöhnung wieder ohne Absenkung zu fahren um diese Theorie zu verifizieren (Reliabilität, Validität, Objektivität...) veranlasst mich auf jegliche Ideale in diese Richtung zu verzichten.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (5. Januar 2015)

Vor ein paar Jahren wurden verschiedene Geometrieverstellsysteme auf eine ähnliche Art und Weise im Mountainbike-Magazin verglichen.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/5-bionicon-–-der-berg-und-der-geist.36015.2.htm
Damals war das Bionicon bergauf deutlich schneller als die anderen Konzepte. 
In sofern ...


----------



## Toxxxic (6. Januar 2015)

Der Artikel aus dem Mountainbike-Magazin ist ja mal spannend. Da ist ja der Vorteil für das Bioniconsystem noch höher als bei DOKKs Testreihe.


----------



## stefan1067 (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
im Sommer war in der Bike-Bravo ein Test von einem Bionicon Bike drin ( ich weiß aber nicht mehr welches). In diesem Test fragte man sich am Ende ob bei den heutigen modernen Geometrien und modernen Gabeln eine Geometrieverstellung noch sinnvoll ist.
Zwei Ausgaben später wurde die Geometrieverstellung von Canyon als das Beste überhaupt vorgestellt.Mit dieser Geometrieverstellung läst sich doch gleich viel besser als ohne biken. Und zur Krönung ist die Canyon Geometrieverstellung in der Bike-Bravo als Inovation des Jahres ausgezeichnet worden. Ist das nicht lächerlich ?
Da sieht mann wieder wer die Presse gut sponsert wird auch groß heraus gebracht.
Über so etwas könnte ich mich den ganzen Tag nur aufregen. 
So, das muste ich jetzt mal loswerden.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Januar 2015)

Das ging mir ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (6. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein schlechtes Marketing seitens Bionicon? Habt ihr euch die Frage mal gestellt? Komisch ist, dass immer die anderen dran Schuld sein sollten. 
Ich lese seid gefühlten Jahrzenten keine Bike-Bravo mehr, kann mich aber dran erinnern, dass zu Bionicon's Anfangszeiten auch nicht merklich mehr Marketing betrieben worden ist, als das jetzt der Fall ist. Und ja, ich kenne Bionicon wirklich schon so lange und es gibt sogar auch Beweisfotos aus Willingen vom Bikefestival. 
Ich finde auch, dass die Bike-Bravo sich mehr als gekauft liest. Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: jedes Kind kennt Canyon's System. Aber wenige kennen Bionicon. Wer hat da jetzt Schuld?
Warum gibt es seid Jahrzenten keine Weiterentwicklung des Bionicon-Systems? Erst jetzt kommt ein schlankerer unauffälliger Hebel. Warum ist Canyon's System nicht die "Sparversion" von Bionicon geworden?
Für mich sind das die Gegenfragen zu dem bike-Bravo-Artikel. Da sollte sich Bionicon an die eigene Nase packen.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sich das auch in Zukunft ändern wird. Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Bionicon der kleine David bleiben will. 
Schade eigentlich. Denn das neue Evo scheint ja ein vernünftiges bike zu sein. 
Und ich habe im übrigen meinen eigenen Test gemacht und kann, Sichtung aufpassen, für MICH!!! sagen, dass neue Geometrien ein Bionicon System (fast) unersetzlich macht. 
Alles meine Meinung. Also Feuer frei. 


Sascha


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Januar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Und ich habe im übrigen meinen eigenen Test gemacht und kann, Sichtung aufpassen, für MICH!!! sagen, dass neue Geometrien ein Bionicon System (fast) unersetzlich macht.
> Alles meine Meinung. Also Feuer frei.
> 
> Sascha


Wolltest du sagen, dass du das Bioniconsystem mit den neuen Geometrien unersetzlich findest? Oder meintest du nicht eher überflüssig?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Januar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ... dass neue Geometrien ein Bionicon System (fast) unersetzlich macht.
> ...



Fast unersetzlich? Du meinst, je neuer eine Geometrie, desto notwendiger das Bionicon System?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (6. Januar 2015)

Das mit dem kaum wahrnehmbaren Marketing von Bionicon hab ich auch schon mal im Forum kund getan und auch eher kritisch gesehen. Werbung fehlanzeige, die (alte) Homepage, naja. Sagen wir mal verbesserungsfähig. Ein paar Berichte waren es ja dann doch die in den Bike - Zeitschriften standen. Aber über die letzten Jahre gesehen sehr wenige.  Einerseits schade, aber ich denke es geht  betriebswirtschaftlich gar nicht anders. Was Radon, Cube, Canyon usw. für Fahrräder verkaufen müssen um das Werbe(Bestechungs)budget wieder reinzubekommen, unglaublich. Damit will und kann sich Bionicon nicht messen. Oder es müssten halt mehr Bikes verkauft werden und/oder die Preise angehoben werden. Logisch. Dann hätte man sicher mehr öffentliche Wahrnehmung und auch den ein oder anderen positiven Test mehr was wiederum zu mehr Verkäufen führt. Letztlich ist es doch gut so wie es ist. Ich unterstelle mal da steckt Absicht dahinter. Bionicon ist ein kleiner aber feiner BikeHersteller für Insider. So sehe ich das. Die Identifikation mit der Marke und tw. den Mitarbeitern ist hoch. Ein Bionicon fährt man nicht zufällig wie vielleicht ein Cube oder Ghost. Nein. Ein Bionicon fährt man aus Überzeugung weil man was Besonderes haben will. Die Anzahl der verkauften Bikes ist hoffentlich zufriedenstellend das es den Leuten und der Firma insgesamt lange gut geht. Ich hab übrigens noch keines - was sich aber sicher bald ändern wird. An Geometrien/Kinematiken die bei einem Mountainbike eine Geometrieverstellung überflüssig machen, glaube ich definitiv nicht. Haut rein.


----------



## slowbeat (7. Januar 2015)

Naja, jeder bettet sich so, wie er liegen möchte.

Die Internetpräsentation von Bionicon ist bei aller Liebe völlig wirr, das kann nur abschreckend wirken.
Interessant finde ich vor allem die B-Labs Seite: da gibts mehr Rechtschreibfehler, als man glauben möchte.


----------



## slash-sash (7. Januar 2015)

Jo, ich meinte eher überflüssig.
Es gibt Situationen, wo das System Sinn macht; an extremen Steilstücken. Die sind dann meist aber so steil, dass du eh kein Bock hast da hoch zu fahren. Daher mein (fast)!
Und wer mal ne Sennes mit 200mm Federweg und 14 kg Berg rauf gefahren ist, wird zugeben müssen, dass "neue Geometrien" das Bionicon-System eigentlich nicht mehr brauchen. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (7. Januar 2015)

Nunja, ich sehe das mal aus 'anderer' Sicht.
Vom fahrbaren her, keine Frage: Meine Kumpels fahren genauso schnell bergauf wie ich mit Absenkung (ok, ich gebe zu, meist deutlich schneller). Und steilere Stücke hoch komme ich auch nicht 

Was ich jedoch sagen muß: Ich fahre 'bequemer'!
Wegen meiner angeschlagenen Wirbelsäule genieße ich es, die Anstiege mit Absenkung fahren zu können.
Mit nem anderen Bike komme ich genauso hoch. Nur muß ich mich je nach Geometrie mehr oder weniger nach vorne beugen.
Auf längeren Anstiegen macht mir das Probleme. Große.

Wenn ich dann ne Mehrtagestour vor mir sehe, wo täglich ca. 1000-2000hm zu machen sind, dazu Rucksack, bin ich über das Absenksystem mehr als dankbar.
Auch wenn ich nur mal 300hm bergauf fahre....eine feine Sache.
Ich persönlich finde es klasse und nutze es sehr oft.


----------



## bonzoo (7. Januar 2015)

Zum Marketing von Bionicon sollte man fairerweise auch sagen, dass sie im Jahr 2014 deutlich präsenter waren. Hoffe, dass das in Zukunft auch so weitergeht.


----------



## slash-sash (7. Januar 2015)

Hoffe ich für Bionicon auch. Und für mich natürlich auch. Mein jetziges bike lebt ja auch nicht ewig 


Sascha


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was ich jedoch sagen muß: Ich fahre 'bequemer'!


Werbetechnisch also:
Auf die biomechanischen Gegebenheiten des Menschen optimierte Geometrievariabilität. Die führt zu einer effizienteren Ökonomie des Muskeleinsatzes und der Energieausnutzung. Das allseits bemühte Grinsen weicht mehr und mehr einem erstaunten Lachen.


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Januar 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> ...Bionicon ist ein kleiner aber feiner BikeHersteller für Insider. So sehe ich das. Die Identifikation mit der Marke und tw. den Mitarbeitern ist hoch. Ein Bionicon fährt man nicht zufällig wie vielleicht ein Cube oder Ghost. Nein. Ein Bionicon fährt man aus Überzeugung weil man was Besonderes haben will. Die Anzahl der verkauften Bikes ist hoffentlich zufriedenstellend das es den Leuten und der Firma insgesamt lange gut geht...



Das sehe ich ebenso und vermute mal, daß durch die Fahrer von Bionicon-Mtbs auch viel Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet wird, wenn ich bedenke wie vielen Leuten ich schon die Geometrieverstellung vorgeführt habe. Nicht, daß diese gleich eines kaufen, aber der Name wird präsenter.

Für mich macht das Bioniconsystem am meisten Sinn an Rädern mit richtiger Bergabgeometrie, ich kann da nur das Alva, das alte Edison, das Supershuttle und das Ironwood miteinander vergleichen, da ich ein neues Evo leider noch nicht in meiner Rahmengröße Probefahren konnte.
Am Ironwood und Supershuttle finde ich es am Besten umgesetzt, da diese Räder wirklich den Spagat zwischen nahezu DH (richtig flacher Lenkwinkel usw.) und Alltags-MtB schaffen, sieht man von etwas Übergewicht ab  und ohne Geometrieverstellung käme man schwer einen Berg hoch. Beim Alva empfinde ich es nicht so, das ist mir ohnehin etwas zu stelzig und kopflastig (meine pers. Einschätzung!), zu wenig DH mäßig, das "bombert" immer dagegen anstatt darüber hinweg und den blauen Knopf nutze ich nur bei steileren Rampen und dort habe ich dann eher mit mir selbst Probleme ;-)

Bei einem dieser "weichgespülten Enduro-, AllmountainPlus- usw. Geometrien" kann ich mir vorstellen, wird ein junger und trainierter Fahrer das Bioniconsystem nicht so vermissen.
Für mich war und - hoffentlich - ist das Bioniconsystem das Gefühl: Ich habe meinen "Spaßdownhiller" immer dabei, ein Rad mit dem ich mich meist "angstfrei"  steile Hänge runterstürzen  aber auch sonst alles damit machen kann.
In der heutigen Zeit der immer spezialisierten Geometrien (vom tiefen Race-DHler für Cracks bis hin zu Ultraleichtmarathonfullies) allerdings ist vielleicht kein Platz mehr für solch einen "Universaldilettanten", der mein dilettantisches Fahrspektrum so perfekt abdeckt und mich ermutigt neue Sachen zu probieren, was schade wär! Denn ich glaube, daß ein Großteil der MtBler eben keine Spezilisten sind und nicht alle wollen vier verschiedene Mtbs für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke haben, was uns die Industrie natürlich gern glaubhaft machen möchte.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (7. Januar 2015)

Ein weiterer Aspekt ist die erhöhte Sicherheit. 
Ich fahre einen Lenker mit 55mm Rise, so dass ich bergab selbst in Steilstücken nie mehr Überschlagsgefühle habe.
Bergauf senke ich ab und habe eine Position mit viel Vortrieb ohne in den Lenker beißen zu müssen.
Auf der Ebene in Speedpassagen senke ich ein bisschen ab, so dass der Hinterbau knapp überstreckt ist und somit nicht mehr wippt.

Eine Geometrie für alles kann das garantiert nicht


----------



## TheSpecialOne (7. Januar 2015)

Je besser der Fahrer (bzw. die Fahrerin) desto weniger wird er (oder sie) auf technische Hilfsmittel angewiesen sein. Je beschränkter die eigenen Fähigkeiten (Technik, Kondition) desto mehr suchst Du Hilfestellung die dann das Bike mitbringen muss. Und die meisten Marktteilnehmer sprich Bikekäufer, tummeln sich bestimmt in dieser Zielgruppe.  Aber ist ja gut so. Das bereitet doch für alle Hersteller eine riesige Spielwiese mit vielen Nischen und damit Platz für alle. Der Durchschnittsbiker wird weiterhin Wert legen auf Optionen wie Geometrieverstellung, Gabelabsenkung, LenkerLockout,  oder sonstwas. Übrigens bemerkenswert wie bescheiden ihr Euch da selbst einordnet. Bedingt durch meine eigenen eher unterdurchschnittlichen Fähigkeiten (Technik, Kondition) würde ich nie mehr ein Bike ohne entsprechende Optionen fahren wollen. Und genau da bietet mir Bionicon das richtige Konzept. Dem Markt allgemein geöffnet hat man sich da ja auch. Siehe 27,5 " und NBS. Und das DrumRum spricht mich auch eher an als bei anderen, auch wenn die bestimmt auch gute Räder bauen. Wobei......Evo mit Pinion wär das  Optimum, aber das ist ein anderes Thema... So long.


----------



## stefan1067 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich muß TheSpecialOne zustimmen. Bionicon ist ein kleiner, feiner Bikehersteller für Leute die etwas außergewöhnliches haben wollen. Es ist wirklich erstaunlich wie oft man die Geoverstellung vorführen muß. Die Fragen sind danach aber auch immer die gleichen.Hält das denn auch und ist das nicht defektanfällig ? Dann ist meistens der Zeitpunkt wo ich über Bionicon ins Schwärmen komme (Technik,Service usw.)Ich finde Bionicon einfach gut.
Mich hat es halt sehr geärgert das das Produkt (welches schon seit Jahren sehr gut funktioniert) einer kleinen Firma in Frage gestellt wir und eine große Firma die ein ähnliches Produkt präsentiert gefeiert wird als hätte sie das MTB neu erfunden.


----------



## bikerchris87 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich benutze die Geoverstellung so gut wie nie bei meinem Alva. Trotzdem hab ich mich wieder für Bionicon entschieden weil es eben ein kleiner und feiner Bikehersteller ist und der Service supergut ist. Weiter so!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. Januar 2015)

Also zusammengefasst:
Das Bioniconsystem macht das Mountainbiken effizienter, komfortabler und sicherer .
Damit ist es eine geniale bionische Verbesserung der vorhandenen Biketechnologie.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein schlechtes Marketing seitens Bionicon? Habt ihr euch die Frage mal gestellt? Komisch ist, dass immer die anderen dran Schuld sein sollten.
> Ich lese seid gefühlten Jahrzenten keine Bike-Bravo mehr, kann mich aber dran erinnern, dass zu Bionicon's Anfangszeiten auch nicht merklich mehr Marketing betrieben worden ist, als das jetzt der Fall ist. Und ja, ich kenne Bionicon wirklich schon so lange und es gibt sogar auch Beweisfotos aus Willingen vom Bikefestival.
> Ich finde auch, dass die Bike-Bravo sich mehr als gekauft liest. Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: jedes Kind kennt Canyon's System. Aber wenige kennen Bionicon. Wer hat da jetzt Schuld?
> Warum gibt es seid Jahrzenten keine Weiterentwicklung des Bionicon-Systems? Erst jetzt kommt ein schlankerer unauffälliger Hebel. Warum ist Canyon's System nicht die "Sparversion" von Bionicon geworden?
> ...





slash-sash schrieb:


> Jo, ich meinte eher überflüssig.
> Es gibt Situationen, wo das System Sinn macht; an extremen Steilstücken. Die sind dann meist aber so steil, dass du eh kein Bock hast da hoch zu fahren. Daher mein (fast)!
> Und wer mal ne Sennes mit 200mm Federweg und 14 kg Berg rauf gefahren ist, wird zugeben müssen, dass "neue Geometrien" das Bionicon-System eigentlich nicht mehr brauchen.
> 
> ...



Sascha,

ich bin ja wirklich dankbar dafür und schätze es, dass du immer wieder mal ne Lanze für uns brichst und uns auch wirklich in den höchsten Tönen lobst.
Aber wenn jetzt ein Alutech Sennes DH-Bike nun wirklich schon genau so "gut" (wie immer man das auslegen mag) berghoch fährt, wie ein Bionicon, dann höre ich doch freiwillig sofort mit meinem Job auf.

Genauso, wie du sagst, dass ein Bionicon-System überflüssig ist, sage ich, dass es für uns hier absolut sinvoll ist und keineswegs überflüssig.
Und da kann man auch einfach mal einen Strich drunter machen und es so stehen lassen!
Du sagst aus deiner persönlichen Erfahrung, dass du es nicht brauchst, und das ist auch in Ordnung. Wenn du ohnehin eher schiebst als, steile Rampen zu fahren, dann brauchst du kein Bionicon-System, das ist völlig korrekt. Auch werden ein Viezahl von Bikern nie auf die Idee kommen, solche Steigungen, die wir hier konstant fahren, auf Dauer zu fahren.
Du kannst daraus aber nicht schließen, dass ein Bionicon-System an sich überflüssig ist. Denn selbst wenn es nur 1000 Biker auf der ganzen Welt geben würde, die gerne extreme Steigungen hochfahren um ans Limit zu gehen, oder auch welche, die einfach nur wesentlich entspannter den Berg hoch kommen wollen, dann ist genau für diese dieses System nicht überflüssig. Nur weil man selbst nicht gerne an die Grenzen geht, heißt es nicht, dass es andere nicht machen.
Ein DH-Bike ist ja auch nicht "fast" überflüssig, weil man im Jahr 100 Mal mit dem "normalen" Bike unterwegs ist und vielleicht (wenns hochkommt) 5 mal mit dem DH´ler in den Park geht.

Zu der ganzen angesprochenen Marketing Sache:
Stefan hat da schon was ganz Interessantes angesprochen:
Unser Konzept wurde wirklich in Frage gestellt, und ob eine Geometrieverstellung heutzutage bei den neuen Geometrien noch notwendig ist.
Wirklich keine paar Wochen später wird das Canyon Strive mit dem Shapeshifter als die "Sensation" und Revolution dargestellt und erntet ununterbrochen Lobeshymnen. Diese Woche hat dieses Bike Gold beim Design & Innovations Award bekommen. Wieder eine Auszeichnung mehr!
Frage: Hätte das Bike keine Geometrieverstellung, wäre es dann etwas Besonderes?

Das Bike ist eine tolle Konstruktion, ein tolles Konzept und verdient diese Auszeichnungen absolut ohne Zweifel!
Aber wie kann man ein solches Konzept im letzten Jahr ein paar Wochen vorher in Frage stellen, um dann ein anderes Bike mit einem ähnlichen Konzept über alles zu loben? Da kann (muss man aber nicht) sich schon fragen.
Und ich wiederhole: Dass das Bike diese Auszeichnungen verdient hat, das steht dabei völlig außer Frage! Wirklich eine geile Kiste!

Nur wäre es doch falsch, wenn man viel Marketing treiben müsste, damit ein solches System gut wird.  Das System gibt es ja nunmal und es war in Tests und da ändert ja ein Marketing nichts dran, ob es gut ist, oder nicht. wenn so etwas getestet wird, dann gibt es ein objetives Resultat. Plötzlich scheint solch ein System aber uneingeschränkt, das Maß aller Dinge zu sein...

Und um auf die Frage zurückzukommen, ob wir etwa schlechtes Marketing treiben:
Wir haben in der Vergangenheit tatsächlich sehr wenig Marketing getrieben.
Momentan tun wir viel in der Richtung, aber wir können und wollen uns in dieser Hinsicht nicht mit Canyon messen. Canyon steckt wohl weitaus mehr an Geld in Marketing, als das was unsere ganze Firma im Jahr für Bike-Teile und Gehälter braucht.

Wie kommt es, das Canyon so viel für Marketing ausgeben kann?
Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass Canyon, genauso wie Cube, Ghost und Radon ihre Anfänge mit Bikes gemacht haben, die sie nicht selbst konstruiert haben, sondern Stangenware aus Asien gelabelt haben, um sie dann zu verkaufen und erst langsam und dann immer schneller zu wachsen.
Mittlerweile sind all diese Unternehmen aber so gut gewachsen, das sie schon seit langem exzellentes Engineering betreiben können, wollen und dies auch tun. Und das verdient Respekt.

Bionicon startete aber direkt mit bahnbrechender Innovation (u.a. 35mm Standrohre mit 150mm Federweg vor über 10 Jahren), die auch noch selbst entwickelt und produziert wurde und da hat man natürlich einen ganz anderen Ausgangspunkt und hat mit ganz anderen Hindernissen zu kämpfen, als "nur" damit, Bikes zusammenzuschrauben und zu verkaufen.

In solch einem Markt ist es schwierig, solch etwas neues ohne riesen Kapital oder Geldgeber so zu kommunizieren, dass es genügend Leute kennenlernen und man auch ordentlich Werbung damit machen kann.

Ganz davon abgesehen, haben wir bei Bionicon auch viele Fehler gemacht (oh mein Gott haben wir viele Fehler gemacht ), aber daraus haben  wir eben auch viel gelernt.

Und das Resultat ist das edison EVO und 3 Gewinne (mit 3 teilgenommenen Produkten) beim diesjährigen Design & Innovation Award des Enduro Magazins.
Und das ganz ohne Marketingbudget....


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Hätt ich´s doch fast vergessen...

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bionicon-edison-evo-160-27-5/
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bionicon-b-ring-oval/
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bionicon-c-guide-eco/


----------



## bonzoo (9. Januar 2015)

Interessant, dass das EVO mit einem Vector HLR Dämpfer präsentiert wird


----------



## ABBiker (9. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und das Resultat ist das edison EVO und 3 Gewinne (mit 3 teilgenommenen Produkten) beim diesjährigen Design & Innovations Award des Enduro Magazins.
> Und das ganz ohne Marketingbudget....


Dazu herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## 4mate (9. Januar 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Interessant, dass das EVO mit einem Vector HLR Dämpfer präsentiert wird


NBS


----------



## ABBiker (9. Januar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> NBS


Sieht nicht danach aus. Da ist deutlich der B-Odo zu erkennen.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Oh, oh....
Bevor jetzt die Suppe in der Gerüchteküche überkocht:

Ja, der Vector HLR wird für´s EVO kommen, das haben wir in den letzten paar Wochen entschlossen.
Die Dämpfer sind bestellt und werden laut bestätigtem vorassichtlichen Liefertermin Anfang April bei uns eintreffen. 
Ab irgendwann April kann das EVO also mit diesem Dämpfer ausgeliefert werden. 
Eine Nachrüstung ist - wie so oft bei uns - selbstverständlich auch möglich! 

Achtung:
Der Vector HLR hat einen deutlich größeren Dämpferdurchmesser und erfordert deshalb allerdings auch einen anderen B-Odo (Adapter).
Dies ist bei Nachrüstung zu beachten!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bionicon-b-ring-oval/


Eine Auszeichnung als _hervorragend gelungene technische Umsetzung einer _(bekannten)_ Idee_ wäre vielleicht passend gewesen. Bei _Design & Innovation_ fehlt mir in diesem Fall ein wenig das Verständnis.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Mensch, gönn uns doch mal was! 
Und bekannt war die Idee ja nun wirklich nicht. 
Wir waren doch die ersten, die die unglaubliche Transferleistung erbracht haben, ovale Kettenblätter und N/W Profil zu kombinieren.
Außerdem haben wir doch auch noch ein einzigartiges Finish der narrow Zähne bei diesen Kettenblättern. 
Also du willst doch jetzt wohl nicht bestreiten, dass es die schönsten ovalen Kettenblätter mit dick/dünn Zahnprofil auf der ganzen Welt sind!
Oooder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Constantius (9. Januar 2015)

Wenn ihr die Dinger auch für RF-Cinch Aufnahme herstellt, stelle ich mich als Zeuge zur Verfügung


----------



## steffpro (9. Januar 2015)

Warum kommt der Vector HLR ?   Ist der Magura Dämpfer nicht optimal?  Hat das mit dem im mtb-news Artikel erwähnten zu schwachen pop zu tun?
Muss der b-odo oder auch der Adapter des NBS geändert werden?


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Nein, der Magura bleibt nach wie vor der Standarddämpfer. Den Vector HLR gibt's gegen Aufpreis.
Der erwähnte geringe "pop" stört mich nicht im geringsten - im Gegenteil: Das Fahrwerk im Evo liegt mit dem Magura einfach extrem satt. Auch liegt wenig oder viel Pop auch nicht zwangsläufig am Dämpfer, sondern auch sehr viel an der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus.
Ein Fahrwerk mit "pop" will eben auch sehr aktiv gefahren werden, wenn man schnell sein weil. Das Fahrwerk vom Evo mit dem Magura Dämpfer macht einfach alles glatt. Ohne dass man's mitbekommt, ist man damit sauschnell unterwegs.
Pop ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack und vor allem ist ein Fahrwerk mit viel "Pop" schwieriger zu fahren.
Wer schonmal ein Gambler gefahren hat, der weiß, wie viel einfacher man mit diesem Bike schnell ist, im Vergleich zu einem Demo. Dieses Gerät ist einfach der Wahnsinn, wenn's darum geht, kompromisslos schnell und fehlerverzeihend bergab zu wollen. Das Demo kommt einem dagegen vor, wie ein nervöses Spielzeug. So zumindest im direkten Vergleich in Brixen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten zu spüren. Ich rede von den 2013er Modellen.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

@Constantius : Als Zeuge wofür?


----------



## Resibiker (9. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Eine Auszeichnung als _hervorragend gelungene technische Umsetzung einer _(bekannten)_ Idee_ wäre vielleicht passend gewesen. Bei _Design & Innovation_ fehlt mir in diesem Fall ein wenig das Verständnis.


Ich hatte die zitirung auf das b-ring-oval nicht gelesen und dachte deine aussage beziehe sich auf das CANYON Strive


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ...
> Wer schonmal ein Gambler gefahren hat, der weiß, wie viel einfacher man mit diesem Bike schnell ist, im Vergleich zu einem Demo. Dieses Gerät ist einfach der Wahnsinn, wenn's darum geht, kompromisslos schnell und fehlerverzeihend bergab zu wollen. Das Demo kommt einem dagegen vor, wie ein nervöses Spielzeug. So zumindest im direkten Vergleich in Brixen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten zu spüren. Ich rede von den 2013er Modellen.


Genau! Und deswegen hätte ich lieber ein Bionicon"Gambler" als ein Bionicon"Demo" 
(Wobei das neue Demo mit der Öhlinsgabel... damit bin ich doch glatt vor Weihnachten, als ich in Schweden war, durch den Flur von Öhlins gefahren )

Bittää, bittää baut doch wieder ein modernes Ironwood


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Oh, so könnte man das von Oldie-Paul natürlich auch verstehen. Und so hat er das bestimmt auch gemeint, so wie ich ihn kenne. 
Haha. Nein ganz im Ernst: das Strive ist schon ein tolles Bike, da gibt's nichts zu meckern.

Neidisch sind wir auf das Bike aber nicht. Höchstens auf die mediale Rezeption, die es erfahren darf...


----------



## Constantius (9. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Constantius : Als Zeuge wofür?





Sackmann schrieb:


> dass es die schönsten ovalen Kettenblätter mit dick/dünn Zahnprofil auf der ganzen Welt sind!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mensch, gönn uns doch mal was!


Tue ich doch. Sonst hätte ich doch nicht alle drei Auszeichnungen in einem Bike vereint von euch blind gekauft!


> Wir waren doch die ersten, die die unglaubliche Transferleistung erbracht haben, ovale Kettenblätter und N/W Profil zu kombinieren.


Dafür und für die Laserbeschriftung die Auszeichnung:_  hervorragend gelungene technische Umsetzung_.
Aber ich muss da an den jungen begeistert Rad fahrenden Kollegen denken, der Anfang der 70er mit der Idee des ovalen Kettenblattes die morgendliche Kaffeerunde aufmischte. Er hatte berechnet, was er konnte. Biomechanik auf dem Rechner gab es noch nicht. Ebenso wenig CAD/CAM Systeme. Und am Ende hat er sogar ein Kettenblatt gefertig oder fertigen lassen. Und das hat man ihm später auch noch geklaut.
Der war innovativ, auch wenn die Idee als solche schon viel früher vorhanden war. Seine Anschreiben an all die bekannten Hersteller von Antrieben wurden gelangweilt, hochnäsig oder sonst wie ablehnend beantwortet, wenn überhaupt. Und etwa 20 Jahre später verkauft mir mein Händler für meinen Sohn ein Tourenbike mit ovalen Kettenblättern. Wahrscheinlich hatten die auch eine Auszeichnung.

Wenn ihr das e-ram fertig hättet, dann hättet ihr auch meinen persönlichen Award bekommen, auch wenn jetzt gleich wieder alle heulen. Die merken halt noch nicht, dass sie jedes Jahr älter werden.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

@Constantius : Oh, ich verstehe...
Es sieht wohl ganz gut aus für RF im Moment...
Aber final ist die Entscheidung noch nicht. 
E-Thirteen sehen wir momentan im Bedarf noch nicht als dass sich die Arbeit in kürzer Zeit rechnen würde. Mal schauen, was E-Thirteen in den nächsten Monaten macht. Technisch schätze  ich sie jedenfalls sehr weit vorne ein - auch weil ich weiß, wo die Kurbeln herkommen.


----------



## Constantius (9. Januar 2015)




----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Schaun mer mal...


----------



## steffpro (9. Januar 2015)

Warum dann den Vector HLR als optionalen Dämpfer? Was macht der besser/anders? 
Wird nur der B-Odo oder auch der NBS Adapter angepasst?  Hab den NBS Adapter optimal zum bike mitbestellt.  Deshalb meine Frage.

Ich will auch nen Taco dranschrauben. Welche Größe nimmt man da am besten mit einem 32 B-ring? 32 oder 34 Zähne Taco?


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Der NBS Adapter hat mit dem Vector Air doch nichts zu tun. Du verwirrst mich. Einen NBS Adapter (universer) brauchst du doch nur für ein Bike ohne Bionicon System.
Der Vector Air, von dem wir hier sprechen ist aber doch eine spezielle Version zur Adaption an das Bionicon System. Der Universer passt universell für alle (oder sagen wir die meisten) Standarddämpfer mit 12,7 mm bushings. Und die werden mittlerweile fast in jedem Dämpfer verwendet.
Beim Vector Air kannst du Low- und Highspeed Druckstufe extern und getrennt voneinander einstellen. Auch lässt sich über das Piggyback die Endprogression der Luftfeder einstellen. Durch den größeren Dämpferkörper und das dadurch höhere Ölvolumen hat der Dämpfer auch größere thermische Reserven.
Aber so etwas scheint ja heutzutage auch bei Testsiegern nicht mehr so wichtig zu sein, denn in so einer Gabel vom Fuchs ist mitunter ungefähr nur ein Drittel der Ölmenge unserer Kartusche drin. Unsere Kartusche bringe ich auf knackigen Abfahrten schon auf über 70 Grad. Würde ein Hinterbaudämpfer so warm werden, Würde so mancher "Profi" wohl schon Angst bekommen, weil er dann merkt, wie warm der doch plötzlich wird. Also kann der Dämpfer ja nix sein für "Enduro"
Bei Gabeln ist sowas nichts ungewöhnliches. Bekommt halt nur keiner mit.
Ich halte die thermische Geschichte wirklich für überbewertet. Dennoch schadet mehr Volumen sicher nicht. 
Auf die letzten paar Gramm kommt es mir nicht an. 
Dennoch ist mir der Magura lieber als so manch anderer Dämpfer. Denn laufen tut der schon sehr gut. Und zu heiß wurde der bei mir auch noch nicht.


----------



## ABBiker (9. Januar 2015)

Ist der "neue" B-Odo dann mit dem Magura und dem angepassten X-Fusion Dämpfer kompatibel?


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Jeder der beiden Dämpfer braucht seinen "eigenen" B-Odo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (9. Januar 2015)

Mich hat verwirrt,  dass du (Adapter) geschrieben hast. deshalb habe ich gefragt ob der NBS Adapter betroffen ist. Jetzt ist mir klar was du gemeint hast. 

Kannst du mir auch noch sagen welchen Größe beim Taco/ Crash-plate in Verbindung mit einem B-ring sinnvoll ist. Die gleiche wie bei einem runden KB oder 2 Zähne mehr?


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Sorry, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Mit solchen heavy duty Kettenführungen kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## -habicht- (10. Januar 2015)

Bezüglich Marketing.

Habt ihr schon mal daran gedacht so eine Art Friends-Programm wie die Jungs von Propain zu realisieren?
Ich bin noch nicht lange in der Szene und kannte weder Propain noch Bionicon, ich steh aber auf die kleinen Firmen die von ihren Produkten überzeugt sind.
Bin auch nur durch das Forum auf Propain aufmerksam geworden und konnte durch das Friends-Programm zwei Tyees im Umkreis von 20km probefahren (und das in der Schweiz).
Wenn ich das Propain-Forum vergleiche wie es war als ich bestellt habe und wie es jetzt ist, ist es schon krass und so viel Marketing betreibt Propain selbst nicht.

Ich denke, dass das EVO für sich selbst spricht wenn man denn die Möglichkeit hat es zu fahren .
Mich reizt es selbst extrem, wenn es dann da ist, das EVO mal zu testen!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und zu heiß wurde der bei mir auch noch nicht.


Wann ist ein Dämpfer zu heiß? Welche Temperatur nach oben vertragen die Dichtungen? Bei EPDM sind ~140° C zulässig. Auch das Zeitverhalten ist nicht kritisch. Nach 800 Stunden bei 100° C sollte man aber daran denken, die O-Ringe gelegentlich zu erneuern. Viel kritischer sind allerdings bei hohen Temperaturen (+ Chemie) gealterte Ringe bei tiefen Temperaturen. Da kann es bei -10° - -15° C plötzlich pffft... machen, und die Luft ist raus.
Wichtiger ist wohl: Wann bringt die Temperatur die Viskosität des Öls aus dem Anwendungsfenster?
Dann könnte der Profi ja mit vorgewärmten Dämpfer starten.
Ich bin ja schon still.


----------



## steffpro (10. Januar 2015)

Der Taco ist doch keine heavy duty Kefü. Der soll doch nur das Kettenblatt und die Kette schützen wenn mal wieder ein Baum auf dem Trail liegt. Mir gehts um dieses Teil. http://77designz.com/product/crash-plate-32
Entspricht der Aussenradius am höchsten Punkt des 32 T B-Ring dem eines normalen 34 T Kettenblattes? Oder ist der B-Ring noch größer?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (10. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hätt ich´s doch fast vergessen...
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bionicon-edison-evo-160-27-5/
> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bionicon-b-ring-oval/
> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bionicon-c-guide-eco/



Na also geht doch.
Super! Weiter so.


----------



## hulster (11. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Neidisch sind wir auf das Bike aber nicht. Höchstens auf die mediale Rezeption, die es erfahren darf...



Das kann man wohl sagen. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man den Preis sieht. Lassen wir jetzt mal außen vor, dass der Verstellbereich bei Bionicon größer ist, so muss ich aber bei entsprechenden Steigungen trotzdem die Gabel noch zusätzlich absenken. Da hat Bionicon nen klaren Bedien und Konzeptvorteil. Lassen wir Geo-Unterschiede auch mal außen vor (wieviele kaufen ein Canyon ohne es je vorher gefahren zu sein).
Dann möge  jeder selbst den Preis eines Strive mit nem 0-er Evo vergleichen. Bei besserer Funktionalität und wenigsten einigen Teilen, die wirklich in Deutschland gefertigt werden.
Man müsste mal ein Magazin dazu bringen das Evo und das Strive direkt zu vergleichen und dann noch ein paar Sätze zur Historie des Systems und wie lange es das schon gibt. 

.....würde aber wahrscheinlich Canyon intervenieren und keine Anzeigen mehr schalten.


----------



## hulster (11. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nein, der Magura bleibt nach wie vor der Standarddämpfer. Den Vector HLR gibt's gegen Aufpreis.
> Der erwähnte geringe "pop" stört mich nicht im geringsten - im Gegenteil: Das Fahrwerk im Evo liegt mit dem Magura einfach extrem satt. Auch liegt wenig oder viel Pop auch nicht zwangsläufig am Dämpfer, sondern auch sehr viel an der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus.
> Ein Fahrwerk mit "pop" will eben auch sehr aktiv gefahren werden, wenn man schnell sein weil. Das Fahrwerk vom Evo mit dem Magura Dämpfer macht einfach alles glatt. Ohne dass man's mitbekommt, ist man damit sauschnell unterwegs.
> Pop ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack und vor allem ist ein Fahrwerk mit viel "Pop" schwieriger zu fahren.
> Wer schonmal ein Gambler gefahren hat, der weiß, wie viel einfacher man mit diesem Bike schnell ist, im Vergleich zu einem Demo. Dieses Gerät ist einfach der Wahnsinn, wenn's darum geht, kompromisslos schnell und fehlerverzeihend bergab zu wollen. Das Demo kommt einem dagegen vor, wie ein nervöses Spielzeug. So zumindest im direkten Vergleich in Brixen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten zu spüren. Ich rede von den 2013er Modellen.



Ok - dann muss ich jetzt zur Abwechslung mal ein bisschen ketzern:

Was ist denn dann der Grund für den neuen Dämpfer und was sind dir Vorteile?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (11. Januar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Man müsste mal ein Magazin dazu bringen das Evo und das Strive direkt zu vergleichen und dann noch ein paar Sätze zur Historie des Systems und wie lange es das schon gibt.
> 
> .....würde aber wahrscheinlich Canyon intervenieren und keine Anzeigen mehr schalten.



Die Tatsache, daß es kaum Vergleichstest mit BioniconBikes gibt, legt die Vermutung nahe, daß dies aus politischen Gründen vermieden wird. Zum Schluss gewinnt noch ein Bike einer Marke die keine Anzeigen schaltet. Da war der Test in der WOMB im letzten Jahr ja schon fast eine überraschend positive Ausnahme. Der riesige Bogen den die großen BikeMagazine um Bionicon machen, ist schon auffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (11. Januar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann der Grund für den neuen Dämpfer und was sind dir Vorteile?



In den Rahmen eines Enduros gehört aus optischen Gründen einfach ein Dämpfer mit Piggy. Der OriginalDämpfer beim EVO schaut ein bisschen schmalbrüstig aus.  Und wenn man einen Anderen optional haben kann, wäre mir das einen Aufpreis wert. Über technische Notwendigkeit oder Vorteile kann ich gar nicht reden, denn das würde ich vermutlich nicht mal merken ob der oder der verbaut ist. Nur ein Lockout bzw. Plattform wäre mir wichtig. Vielleicht gibst dann auch andere frei wählbare Upgrade-Optionen, wie Lenker, Bremsen oder Räder. Why not. Machen andere doch auch.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Januar 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> ... Der riesige Bogen den die großen BikeMagazine um Bionicon machen, ist schon auffällig.



Eher anders herum. Hier ist das Marketing des Bikehersteller gefragt, Kontakt zur Redaktion zu halten, zu erfahren (oder auch zu initiieren) was als nächstes getestet wird und ein entsprechend präpariertes Bike vorzuhalten.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Januar 2015)

Da hat Robert Recht! Das liegt nicht an den Magazinen. Als kleiner Hersteller muss man sich schon selbst drum kümmern, dass Bikes in Tests kommen. Dass wir in den Magazinen oder Medien nicht sonderlich vertreten waren, lag schon schön an uns selbst.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Januar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Der Taco ist doch keine heavy duty Kefü. ...



Dich hätt ich ja fast ganz vergessen...

Da hast du natürlich Recht. Ich hatte einfach angenommen, du willst den Taco in Verbindung mit einer "richtigen" Kettenführung verwenden. Tacos sieht man ja ansonsten auch nicht so oft, außer an grobem Gerät. Und damit beschäftige ich mich noch nicht so intensiv momentan.
Eigentlich aber gar nicht soo doof, so ein kleiner Taco bei 1x11 - wenn er denn was hält. 
Vielleicht bau ich mir auch mal so ein Ding.

Wie dem auch sei, ich werde morgen mal ein normales 34er Kettenblatt direkt mit einem OVAL 32T vergleichen und ausmessen, damit ich´s dir genau sagen kann. Die Zähne sind ja bei unseren OVAL Kettenblättern ja auch höher, als bei einem normalen Zahnprofil, von daher könnte es bei entsprechend knapper Auslegung des Tacos schon knapp werden. 
Morgen wissen wir mehr


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2015)

@-habicht- : Gute Idee, wir werden das mal weiter verfolgen! Mal schaun, wie man das umsetzen kann.
Wir wollten ja etwas ähnliches mit der CLoud einführen, und die Überbleibsel der Idee sind auf unserer Schaltfläche unter "find & buy" auf der Bionicon Homepage noch zu finden.
Leider haben wir es dann nach der "auf Eis Legung" des Cloud Konzepts nicht mehr weiter verfolgt.
Propain macht das Klasse! Ich denke das sollte für uns doch auch irgendwie umsetzbar sein.


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2015)

@Oldie-Paul :
Im Dauerbetrieb sind -30°C bis 100°C kein Problem; kurzzeitig (was auf einen normalen Bikeritt zutrifft) sind Temperaturen über bis ca 130°C auch abgesichert.
In solche Bereich vorzudringen habe ich bisher im praktischen Einsatz nicht geschafft. Im Testlauf ist eine unserer ersten Kartuschen über zwei Wochen lang bei komplett geschlossener Druckstufe und Zugstufe mit konstant über 90° Celsius gelaufen. Jetzt läuft sie weiter in meinem Bike.
Ohne neue Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (12. Januar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Der Taco ist doch keine heavy duty Kefü. Der soll doch nur das Kettenblatt und die Kette schützen wenn mal wieder ein Baum auf dem Trail liegt. Mir gehts um dieses Teil. http://77designz.com/product/crash-plate-32



Yup - hab mir auch schon den hier hingelegt, allerdings als er im Angebot war:

Bash guard Blackspire Bruiser Beavertail 1X-2X

Kunststoff schwarz für 32T. Die Alu-Variante finde ich aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## hulster (12. Januar 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> In den Rahmen eines Enduros gehört aus optischen Gründen einfach ein Dämpfer mit Piggy. Der OriginalDämpfer beim EVO schaut ein bisschen schmalbrüstig aus.  Und wenn man einen Anderen optional haben kann, wäre mir das einen Aufpreis wert.



Scheint dann eher in Richtung Anpassbarkeit (auch HSC) und Temperaturfestigkeit bei längeren Abfahrten gehen.
Wobei ich HSC Anpassbarkeit von Außen schon ein reizvolles Feature finde. 
Frage wäe, wie hoch der Aufpreis wäre.

@Sackmann - Läßt sich das für die Vorbesteller noch als Upgrade Option reinnehmen? Hätten bestimmt Einige Interesse dann und wäre dann doof, wenn man kurze Zeit später den Dämpfer komplett kaufen müsste. Unter Umständen dann halt mit längerer Wartezeit, wenn ihr noch ein bisschen braucht um die Adaption fertig zu kriegen. Kann ja dann jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Januar 2015)

Um die Kiste zu tragen ist der Piggy allerdings im Weg.....und was nicht dran ist, kann nicht kaputt gehen.
Wenn ich Bilder 'mit' sehe, kommt mir das auf den ersten Blick störend vor.
Und: Welcher Dämpfer bei mir verbaut ist, würde ich bestimmt nicht merken.


----------



## hulster (12. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Um die Kiste zu tragen ist der Piggy allerdings im Weg.....und was nicht dran ist, kann nicht kaputt gehen.
> Wenn ich Bilder 'mit' sehe, kommt mir das auf den ersten Blick störend vor.
> Und: Welcher Dämpfer bei mir verbaut ist, würde ich bestimmt nicht merken.



Ich trag mein Bike am Sattel auf der Schulter, oder wie beim Bike-Bergsteigen, da war der Dämpfer noch nie ein Problem.

Davon ab würde ich den Unterschied auch nicht merken, ABER die nachträglich besseren Abstimmmöglikeiten machen den Unterschied und die merk ich dann und du auch. Das wäre es mir dann ggf. wert - auch u.U. noch ein bisschen länger zu warten.


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> ...
> Entspricht der Aussenradius am höchsten Punkt des 32 T B-Ring dem eines normalen 34 T Kettenblattes? Oder ist der B-Ring noch größer?



Also das B-Ring Oval 32T ist am maximalen Durchmesser ca 3-4mm größer, als eine normales 34er SRAM Kettenblatt.
Er entspricht aber exakt dem Durchemsser eines 34er X-Sync Kettenblattes.


----------



## bonzoo (15. Januar 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Zum Marketing von Bionicon sollte man fairerweise auch sagen, dass sie im Jahr 2014 deutlich präsenter waren. Hoffe, dass das in Zukunft auch so weitergeht.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst  Im Artikel über die User Tests wird Bionicon bzw. das Edison EVO diverse Male erwähnt


----------



## Atos62 (15. Januar 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Bionicon ist ein kleiner aber feiner BikeHersteller für Insider. So sehe ich das. Die Identifikation mit der Marke und tw. den Mitarbeitern ist hoch. Ein Bionicon fährt man nicht zufällig wie vielleicht ein Cube oder Ghost. Nein. Ein Bionicon fährt man aus Überzeugung weil man was Besonderes haben will. ...
> 
> Haut rein.



Gerne.
ich fahre Bionicon nicht weil klein, fein oder was Besonderes....(Das wollte der Zufall)
Ich fahre Bionicon weil mich die erste Probefaht vom Hocker gehauen hat.

Wer ein Bionicon probefahren will sollte gefälligst dahin damit wo er mit seinem Bike Probleme hat.
Und vergleichen.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Januar 2015)

Atos62 schrieb:


> Wer ein Bionicon probefahren will sollte gefälligst dahin damit wo er mit seinem Bike Probleme hat.
> Und vergleichen.



Den Satz habe ich nicht verstanden...


----------



## 4mate (15. Januar 2015)

Wer ein Bionicon Probefahren will, sollte gefälligst [mit dem Bionicon] dahin,
wo er mit seinem [eigenen] Bike Probleme hat. Und [es] damit vergleichen.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Januar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Wer ein Bionicon Probefahren will, sollte gefälligst [mit dem Bionicon] dahin,
> wo er mit seinem [eigenen] Bike Probleme hat. Und [es] damit vergleichen.



tutti compendio niente capito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich müßtet grad 'ihr 2' euch verstehen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Januar 2015)

Atos62 schrieb:


> ich fahre Bionicon ....(Das wollte der Zufall)
> Ich fahre Bionicon weil mich die erste Probefaht vom Hocker gehauen hat.


Meine Worte!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. Januar 2015)

Warum hat Bionicon sein Edison Evo eigentlich so in Richtung Enduro weiterentwickelt und 2015 kein MTB mehr, welches tourenorientierter ist? 
Gerade bei Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern und auch vielen Downhill-Kilometern ist doch die Absenkung durch nichts zu ersetzen. Man fährt abgesenkt entspannt berghoch und lässt es bergab mit vollem Federweg ordenlich laufen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. Januar 2015)

vllt. weil ihnen Reed und Alva nicht aus den Händen gerissen wurden. Oder weil Tourenfullys durch das Bioniconsystem weniger gewinnen als Enduros.
Jemand sagte hier noch kürzlich, weshalb es keinen Ironwoodnachfolger gibt. Ein Freerider/Downhiller, der uphill fahrbar ist klingt doch auch super.
Aber davon ab, Touren-AM oder Enduro? Ist das nicht eh fast dasselbe? Mal abgesehen von einer gewissen Rahmenstabilität?


----------



## damage0099 (26. Januar 2015)

In meinen Augen ist das Edison Evo absolut tourentauglich.


----------



## hulster (26. Januar 2015)

Außerdem gibt es das Evo in so vielen Varianten, dass sich jeder seins zurechtstricken kann. Vom mehr bergaborientierten "Best-Bike-Ever" (26",180) bis zum gemäßigteren 27,5" 160mm. 
Grundsätzlich muss man ja mal sagen, dass die Geoverstellung ja nunmal Sinn macht, wo es ordentlich bergrauf geht und da geht "normalerweise" auch ordentlich bergrunter und da sollte die Geo auch bergab passen.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Januar 2015)

Stimmt.
Für nen AX mit viel Schotter-/ Forststraßen-Anteil ist das EVO natürlich überdimensioniert, keine Frage 
Aber solche Fahrer kaufen sich das wohl auch nicht....


----------



## Resibiker (26. Januar 2015)

Machs wie Ich nim Ein EVO 160mm und du wirst sehen wie Deine Touren kolegen mit 100mm Federweeg neidig oben an den Treppen und Stufen stehen und du ihnen mit einem Grinsen von unten zurufst "ist problemlos fahrbar"


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (27. Januar 2015)

Ich musste mir ja schon neue Bikefreunde anschaffen seit ich das Alva160 habe, bergab verweigern die alten Tourenkollegen ja dauernd. 

Aber einen Nachfolger fürs Golden Willow / Reed gibt es ja zum Beispiel auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxxxic (31. Januar 2015)

Also ich hätte das Reed und das Alva 160 als Tourer/ Supertourer im Programm gelassen (mit der neuen Lackierung?) und das neue Edison Evolution als Enduro vermarktet, dann hätte Bionicon wenigstens eine komplette Bikelinie. 
Aber schauen wir mal was das Jahr so bringt.


----------



## bonzoo (31. Januar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Also ich hätte das Reed und das Alva 160 als Tourer/ Supertourer im Programm gelassen (mit der neuen Lackierung?) und das neue Edison Evolution als Enduro vermarktet, dann hätte Bionicon wenigstens eine komplette Bikelinie.
> Aber schauen wir mal was das Jahr so bringt.



Evtl. gibt's ja später ein neues Modell. Auf Bikerumors wurde ja von einem 29er gemunkelt


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2015)

Sacki hat doch noch ein paar Asse im Ärmel.... 
Abwarten....


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es auch schade, dass es keinen Tourer mehr gibt aber das Angebot von um die zehn verschiedenen Modellen in jeglichen Rahmengrößen war meiner Meinung nach betriebswirtschaftlicher Irrsinn für so eine kleine Firma, die noch dazu eine so große Fertigungstiefe hat.

Ich find das Modulkonzept prima, so kann mit recht schmalem Lagerbestand ein recht breiter Markt abgedeckt werden. Eigentlich genau das richtige Konzept für diese Firma.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (31. Januar 2015)

Ja, aber ein 29 Zoll Hardtail ist eher nichts.


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein 29 Zoll Hardtail ist eher nichts.


DA stimm ich Dir zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Februar 2015)

Vor allem, wo ist das unvergleichliche Bioniconverstellsystem bei einem Hardtail  ?


----------



## Toxxxic (1. Februar 2015)

Ein 29 Zoll Bioniconfully mit 150 mm wär doch was, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (1. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Ein 29 Zoll Bioniconfully mit 150 mm wär doch was, oder?


----------



## Toxxxic (1. Februar 2015)

????


----------



## stefan1067 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich gaube deine Idee findet hier keinen Anklang.


----------



## aufgehts (1. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> ????



29 bei bionicon war ,,out,, bevor es jemals ,,in,, war....


----------



## Toxxxic (1. Februar 2015)

Na ja, aber 27,5" machen Sie ja jetzt auch. Das war bei Bionicon zuerst auch out.
Und ich glaube am Tegernsee steht ein 29" Bionicon-Hardtail als Prototyp, oder?


----------



## steffpro (1. Februar 2015)

Bionicon ist ja mehr als nur das Verstellsystem. Das Bioniconsystem ist eben  einzigartig am Markt, die Marke nur darauf zu beschränken wäre aber ein Fehler.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (1. Februar 2015)

Da beim Thema "Fully" durch die vielen Varianten alles auf ein Bike , dem Evo, zusammenläuft, ist seitens Produktpalette schon noch Platz für andere (neue) Themen. Da ist es nicht verkehrt sich breiter zu positionieren. Also 29" Hardtail oder Speedbike mit Starrgabel, why not. Und dann wär der Sprung zum Rennrad auch nicht mehr weit. Und warum bietet man keine Wintersportgeräte an ?? Der einzige Bikehersteller der auch Ski im Programm hat. Muss man ja nicht selber herstellen. Design reicht aus und dann zukaufen.  Alleinstellungsmerkmal aber hallo. Fällt mir grad so ein so kurz vor Mitternacht. Wenns kommt bitte Beteiligung. Zurück zum Thema: 29" Fullys sehen aus wie Schwein mit Sattel. Ski heil.


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Februar 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> ...Und warum bietet man keine Wintersportgeräte an ?? *Der einzige Bikehersteller der auch Ski im Programm hat. *Muss man ja nicht selber herstellen. Design reicht aus und dann zukaufen.  Alleinstellungsmerkmal aber hallo. Fällt mir grad so ein so kurz vor Mitternacht. Wenns kommt bitte Beteiligung...



*Stöckli* z.B. und vor ca. 10 Jahren mal Elan (neben Ski und Yachten auch Fahrräder)
Und liebe Bioniconhersteller: baut lieber weiterhin gute MtBs, gute Ski gibt es von anderen Herstellern, die so etwas seit Jahrzehnten machen.
Ist dann in etwas so wie ein Mercedes- oder BMW-MtB... bitte nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (2. Februar 2015)

Meine Mutter hatte eine Husqvarna Nähmaschine und wie hatte ich als Kind doof geguckt ...als ich ein Husqvarna Motorrad gesehen habe.
Etwas an Bekleidung zu den tollen Bike´s ...dann passt es schon


----------



## Lanzelott (2. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte mal ein Hagan Titanal Bike - wir wissen ja alle wie die Geschichte ausgegangen ist.....


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hatte eine Husqvarna Nähmaschine und wie hatte ich als Kind doof geguckt ...als ich ein Husqvarna Motorrad gesehen habe.
> ...


Wobei Husqvarna schon Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts Fahrräder gebaut hat und gleich Anfang 1900 dann Motorräder und dies bis Ende der 80er Jahre, da gins an Cagiva und dafür gabs dann schöne Husabergs aus Schweden  Der Rest ist Geschichte (Intermezzo mit BMW und nun gehörts zu KTM).
Das mit den Nähmaschinen kam wohl im 2. Weltkrieg, so meine ich jedenfalls, ganz zu schweigen von den Kettensägen.
Genug OT - wie war nochmals das Thema hier


----------



## Sackmann (2. Februar 2015)

OFFTOPIC  





Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das mit den Nähmaschinen kam wohl im 2. Weltkrieg


Nanana...Nähmaschinen kamen weit vor den Motorrädern. 
Und angefangen hat alles mit Gewehren. Daher auch das Logo, das aussieht wie ein Gewehrlauf von vorne mit Kimme und Korn.
Ja, Husqvarna hat schon schöne Motorräder gebaut! Mein erstes Motorrad: Husqvarna WR 125 ´94. Danach folgten TM125 MX und noch ne GasGas 250 MC. Deshalb weiß ich auch, was das mit dem Logo auf sich hat, denn das hab ich mir mit im Jahr 2000 mit 16 dann ganz stolz in den Hinterkopf rasieren lassen. 

ONTOPIC


Toxxxic schrieb:


> Na ja, aber 27,5" machen Sie ja jetzt auch. Das war bei Bionicon zuerst auch out.
> Und ich glaube am Tegernsee steht ein 29" Bionicon-Hardtail als Prototyp, oder?


Naja 27,5 war bei uns nie "out", nur fand (und finde ich), dass es 27.5 nicht gebraucht hat, denn der Unterschied zu 26 ist einfach gering, um den ganzen Rattenschwanz, der an Neukonstruktionen (Reifen, Gabeln, Rahmen, Laufräder, Schaltungen) folgen musste, zu rechtfertigen.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass wir auch das anbieten müssen, was die Magazine verlangen.
Und mittlerweile ist´s mir echt egal. Ich merke immernoch keinen Unterschied zwischen 26 und 27.5. 27.5 wird wohl bald ähnlich stabil und leicht sein können, wie 26" es vorher. Ich reg mich einfahc nur nicht mehr auf.
Vielleicht kommt ja bald mal 28", weil´s noch ein bisschen leichter irgendwo drüber rollt und dann wirklich genau die Mitte zwischen 26" und 29" darstellt.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Februar 2015)

Oder kommt 24" weil alles zu leicht drüber rollt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> OFFTOPIC
> Nanana...Nähmaschinen kamen weit vor den Motorrädern.


Wie schon die Geschichte von NSU zeigt.


----------



## hulster (2. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Oder kommt 24" weil alles zu leicht drüber rollt



Ein sehr valider Punkt. Wieso sich alles immer leichter machen - macht die Hometrails nur langweiliger.


----------



## slimane- (2. Februar 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Und dann wär der Sprung zum Rennrad auch nicht mehr weit. Und warum bietet man keine Wintersportgeräte an ??



Rennrad gab's schon, genannt "Coyote". HT ebenfalls, allerdings 26'' soweit ich weiß...

Und Ski braucht kein Mensch mehr, sobald die Jungs das "conFetti" rausbringen


----------



## slash-sash (2. Februar 2015)

Dann halt die Symbiose aus Wintersport und MTB: Snowscoot!!!


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ein sehr valider Punkt. Wieso sich alles im leichter machen - macht die Hometrails nur langweiliger.


Das sag ich schon lange!!


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Februar 2015)

slimane- schrieb:


> Und Ski braucht kein Mensch mehr, sobald die Jungs das "conFetti" rausbringen


Ich glaube mit dem "conFetti" hat man sicher viel Spass die Skipiste runter zu heizen ...mehr aber auch nicht
Leider hat noch niemand von den Bionicon Jung´s einen Erfahrungsbericht darüber geschrieben. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das Gerät auf einem Trail zu bewegen.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (2. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> *Stöckli* z.B. und vor ca. 10 Jahren mal Elan (neben Ski und Yachten auch Fahrräder)
> 
> Stimmt, hatte ich aber leider nicht mehr auf´m Radar. Gibts nicht immer noch StöckliSki??  Bei Elan wusste ich es nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Februar 2015)

Na klar gibts Stöckli Ski, gefühlt fährt mindestens jeder zweite Schweizer auf Stöckli Ski


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Na klar gibts Stöckli Ski, gefühlt fährt mindestens jeder zweite Schweizer auf Stöckli Ski


He, He ...ich gehe zurück ins Jahr 1972 Olympische Winterspiele in Sapporo ...Bernhard Russi mein Idol ....fuhr Rossignol und seit her ist es auch meine Marke. Die Stöckli Typen gehören zur Lycra und 29" Hirngewaschenen Fractionund sind keine richtigen Biker sondern irgend welche Opfer guter MTB Shop Verkäufer, die dann mit einer Überdosis Verarschung und Fusstritt auf die Trails entlassen werden...wir sind Stolz auf unsere Taschenmesser und DT Swiss aber nicht auf Stöckli Bikes


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> He, He ...ich gehe zurück ins Jahr 1972 Olympische Winterspiele in Sapporo ...Bernhard Russi mein Idol ....fuhr Rossignol und seit her ist es auch meine Marke. Die Stöckli Typen gehören zur Lycra und 29" Hirngewaschenen Fractionund sind keine richtigen Biker sondern irgend welche Opfer guter MTB Shop Verkäufer, die dann mit einer Überdosis Verarschung und Fusstritt auf die Trails entlassen werden...wir sind Stolz auf unsere Taschenmesser und DT Swiss aber nicht auf Stöckli Bikes


Ok. die Stöckli Ski sind einfach top und die greifen auch gerne kleinen Ski Konstrukteure unter die Arme. Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten ...sag ich

Nachtrag: Bernhard Russi fuhr auch ein Bionicon ..zu sehen auf Sommerserie 2011 «sporterlebt» reisen Tanja Frieden und Bernhard Russi mit Sack und Pack quer durch die Schweiz - vom Wallis bis nach Graubünden. er fuhr ein Bionicon Golden Willow. Aber leider fand dies bei Bionicon keine Beachtung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (2. Februar 2015)

Meinte doch auch nur die Ski, weil weiter oben gefragt wurde, ob es die noch gibt. Stöckli Ski sind in der Schweiz schon ziemlich populär.
Zu den Bikes von denen kann ich nichts sagen, bin noch nie eins gefahren und kenne auch nur einen Schweizer, der eins fährt und ich glaube der fährt es nur, weil er begeisterter Skifahrer ist und somit Marketingopfer von Stöckli 
Ich fahr natürlich Völkl Ski, als Kind mit dem Renntiger infiziert worden und inzwischen sind es bei mir deren breite Freeridelatten (zur Zeit der BMT 109) mit Dynafitbindung.


----------



## Toxxxic (2. Februar 2015)

Bionicon könnte auch ein Fully mit 26" plus oder 27,5" plus rausbringen . 
Reifen mit 2,8" wären doch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## souldriver (2. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Ein 29 Zoll Bioniconfully mit 150 mm wär doch was, oder?


Für mich schon. Genau in diese Richtung schiele ich grade.


----------



## dj_evil (3. Februar 2015)

Ein 29er Hardtail wo Federgabel und Sattelstütze per Bionicon System verbunden sind


----------



## damage0099 (3. Februar 2015)

dj_evil schrieb:


> Ein 29er Hardtail wo Federgabel und Sattelstütze per Bionicon System verbunden sind


Oh nein.....und wenn ich auf der Ebene im Downhill-Mode fahren will, ist die Stütze eingefahren???   
Ok, find ich gut: Wer so ein Rad fährt, verdient es nicht anders


----------



## slash-sash (3. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Ein 29 Zoll Bioniconfully mit 150 mm wär doch was, oder?



Ich glaube, das wird "der nächste Hype", neben den Fat-Fullys. Die beiden Sachen wirst du als Hersteller wohl ab demnächst im Programm haben (müssen).


Sascha


----------



## 4mate (3. Februar 2015)

Bionicon Fully mit 29" Laufrädern? -> NIEMALS!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Bionicon könnte auch ein Fully mit 26" plus oder 27,5" plus rausbringen .
> Reifen mit 2,8" wären doch nicht schlecht, oder?


26" plus müsste doch in das 27,5" Edison Evo reinpassen, oder?


----------



## Toxxxic (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn der 2,8" von der Breite her reingeht. Wie breit der Hinterbau des Evo ist wird man ja demnächst wissen,


----------



## Sackmann (3. Februar 2015)

Der geht nicht rein, keine Sorge.
Na gut - rein geht er schon mit rund 4 Millimeter Platz zu beiden Seiten. 
Aber ich denke, das wird zu knapp.
Ein 26" 2,75er Surly Dirt Wizard baut auf einer 50mm Felge etwas über 70mm breit, bei einem angemessenem Druck. Und das sind fast 10mm mehr als ein MM auf ner 25mm Felge. Ich denke also nicht, dass das genug ist.
Habe nämlich schon damit geliebäugelt, den in einen 27,5er Evo Rahmen zu verpflanzen. Denke aber, das wird zu knapp. 
Da hätten wir ein paar solche Reifen. Nur keinen passenden Laufradsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxxxic (3. Februar 2015)

Na dann nehmen wir eben eine 40mm Felge.


----------



## Sackmann (3. Februar 2015)

Des wird net helfen, aber ich denke, das war nicht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## Toxxxic (3. Februar 2015)

Na ein paar mm Breite gewinnt man, oder?


----------



## Sackmann (3. Februar 2015)

Nope, net wirklich. Vielleicht 1-2mm.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (5. Februar 2015)

Was geht denn vorne in die 27,5" Gabel rein? 26 x 2,75"?


----------



## 911wood (5. Februar 2015)

Also in die G2S passt auf jeden Fall ein 26x2.75 Dirt Wizard auf 40mm Felge. Schätze, dass er dann auch bei der 27.5" Gabel passt.


----------



## Toxxxic (6. Februar 2015)

Na das sind ja mal gute Ausichten: Vorne einen 26" plus Reifen montieren, hinten einen 26" plus auf einer 33mm Felge (@Sackmann: dann sollte es aber schon klappen, oder?) und schon ist man laufradtechnisch voll vorne dabei


----------



## Sackmann (7. Februar 2015)

http://surlybikes.com/parts/wheels/dirt_wizard_26
Da mal auf Tire Geometries klicken und dann kann man abschätzen, wieviel die Reifenbreite von der Felgenbreite abhängt.
Fahrt einfach Schwalbe MM in SuperGravity und dann noch als Vertstar vorne. Wenn euch das an Grip und vor allem Dämpfung und Komfort nicht reicht, dann solltet ihr über Motocrossreifen nachdenken.


----------



## bolg (7. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann - schöne CroMo-Rahmen, die die noch herstellen. Da bekommt man Lust, mal wieder einen Rahmen aufzubauen, so einfach für die Alpenüberquerung wenn ich in Rente bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxxxic (8. Februar 2015)

Das ist aber eher ein Fernziel, oder? Bei Rente mit 67 ....


----------



## bolg (8. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher ein Fernziel, oder? Bei Rente mit 67 ....


 
Ja danke!  Erinnere mich noch daran, dass mir das nicht früher vergönnt ist. Immerhin stört mich die Arbeit bei der Ausübung meines Hobby's


----------



## Toxxxic (12. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sacki hat doch noch ein paar Asse im Ärmel....
> Abwarten....


Die Asse gibt's dann vermutlich erst zur Eurobike im Herbst und sind dann erst 2016 zu kaufen. 
Aber das neue Edison wird ja zumindest nächste Woche ausgeliefert.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (15. Februar 2015)

Eine Neuigkeit hat Bionicon-Ingenieur ''Sackmann'' im Wartezimmer-Thread bekanntgegeben: Ein 27,5'' Casting für die Bionicon Doppelbrückengabel wird es dieses Jahr wohl geben.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Februar 2015)

Ich habe nirgends gesagt, dass es ein neues Casting für 27.5 geben wird.
Nur, um das kurz klarzustellen!


----------



## stefan1067 (15. Februar 2015)

Stimmt. Sacki hat gesagt für eine kommende 27.5 Zoll Gabel. Er hat alles offen gelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (15. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 3. Sind alle unsere Rahmen nicht nur kompatibel mit Single-Crowns, sondern auch hinsichtlich einer Verwendung mit unserer jetzigen 26" und einer kommenden 27,5" Doppelbrücke hin konzipiert.


Ok, eine kommende 27,5'' Doppelbrücke, von Casting war nicht die Rede. Wann, auch nicht. Ich habe wohl zu schnell kombiniert.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Februar 2015)

So ist's brav!


----------



## damage0099 (15. Februar 2015)

Was steckt dann dahinter?
Im aktuellen 26'' Bionicon-Casting passt der 27.5er ja nicht rein.
Hab ich hier irgendwo gehört.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Februar 2015)

Naja, in die aktuelle DA 180 geht schon ein 27.5 rein. Fahren würde ich es so persönlich aber nicht.
Also muss halt eine neue Doppelbrückengabel her.
Und die ist schon fertig und es könnte morgen schon losgehen. Trotzdem dauert's noch ein wenig, da wir in letzter Zeit einfach sehr viel Zeit und Geld in neue Produkte investiert haben.
Jetzt gilt's erstmal ein bissl was davon reinzuholen und das EVO mit Tests und Marketing im Markt zu platzieren und alles sich einpendeln zu lassen. 
Wir hätten noch so viele Sachen, die gleich starten könnten, das glaubt ihr gar nicht...
Leider haben wir aber keinen Goldesel.


----------



## slowbeat (15. Februar 2015)

Wie wärs denn mit nem Metric Casting und angepassten Gabelbrücken?
Falls nötig halt noch mit angepasstem Standrohrdurchmesser.

Oops, da war einer schneller...


----------



## damage0099 (15. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, Sacki  
Woraus besteht die neue Doppelbrücke?
Was für ein Casting?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Februar 2015)

Upside down, wenn Sacki schon so allergisch aufs Casting reagiert?


----------



## damage0099 (16. Februar 2015)




----------



## Toxxxic (16. Februar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ok, eine kommende 27,5'' Doppelbrücke, von Casting war nicht die Rede. Wann, auch nicht. Ich habe wohl zu schnell kombiniert.


Bei einer kommenden 27,5" Doppelbrücke ist aber ein neues Casting sicherlich auch dabei, oder? Insofern stimmt DOKKs Meldung ja doch


----------



## slowbeat (16. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Bei einer kommenden 27,5" Doppelbrücke ist aber ein neues Casting sicherlich auch dabei, oder? Insofern stimmt DOKKs Meldung ja doch


Stefan meint ganz sicher, dass es kein neues, eigenes Casting geben wird. Also ein Kaufteil, da ist meine Vermutung mit dem Metricdings nicht abwegig. Der Vorteil der DC-Gabeln: Gabelbrücken anpassen und schon hat man ein prima Angebot an kombinierbaren Teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. Februar 2015)

@slowbeat 
Hast du einen Link zu deiner Quelle?


----------



## slowbeat (17. Februar 2015)

Was für nen Link?
Wenn es kein neues Casting gibt wird es irgendwo zugekauft.
Wenn man bei X-Fusion schon Gabeln ohne Feder bekommt, dann sicher auch nur das Unterteil. Oder Teile der RV1.
Wenn man eigene Doppelbrückengabeln fertigt weiß man auch, wie man neue Gabelbrücken  konstruiert und fertigen lässt.
Möglicherweise irre ich mich aber auch, weiß ich nicht


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (18. Februar 2015)

@slowbeat 
Meinst du diese:





Man könnte aber auch das Casting der Metric nehmen und neue Standrohre und Gabelbrücken konstruieren, scheint logischer.


----------



## ABBiker (18. Februar 2015)

Für mich sieht es so aus als hätte die RV1 das Metric Casting. Identischer Standrohrdurchmesser und diese "Fork Guards". X-Fusion hat sicher auch nichts dagegen sich ein weiters Casting zu sparen.


----------



## slowbeat (18. Februar 2015)

Na klar ist das Casting das Selbe bei beiden Gabeln.
Aber warum neue Standrohre fertigen lassen, wenn es schon die der RV1 gibt? Das wäre völlig unlogisch.


----------



## Toxxxic (18. Februar 2015)

Laut Test wiegt die RV1 3,3kg!!


----------



## slowbeat (18. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Laut Test wiegt die RV1 3,3kg!!


Und laut X-Fusion 2,7xxkg.
Mehr als ein halbes Kilo Differenz sind eigenartig. Haben die ein Vorserienteil getestet?

Mit schlanken Gabelbrücken und ohne konventionellen Schaft sollte sich das Gewicht schon noch etwas drücken lassen.
Ob Feder und Dämpfer was bringen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (18. Februar 2015)

Und mit 3,3kg mindestens 1kg zu schwer...
Naja, ich lass euch  mal weiterrätseln. Is ja auch Zeitvertreib...
Allerdings bauen wir ja auch keine Gabel für die Rampage...


----------



## ABBiker (18. Februar 2015)

Die RV1 federt laut Homepage auch mit (Stahl-?)Feder, mit Luft lässt sich da auf jeden Fall Gewicht sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxxxic (20. Februar 2015)

OK, dann Casting von der Metric/ RV1, Standrohre von RV1, Gabelbrücke neu, Luftkartusche G3, Dämpfung Metric?


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> OK, dann Casting von der Metric/ RV1, Standrohre von RV1, Gabelbrücke neu, Luftkartusche G3, Dämpfung Metric?



Nuup...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. Februar 2015)

Man kann das Werkzeug fürs bisherige 26" Casting eventuell nach unten erudieren, so dass es den Zentimeter länger wird und für 27" passt.
Dann hat mein kein neues Casting, sondern ein angepasstes altes Casting.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Februar 2015)

Oder einfach auf 27.5 schei**** und bei 26 bleiben....


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. Februar 2015)

Pech Damage, wenn die alte Werkzeugform erst erudiert ist, gibt es keine 26" mehr.


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2015)

Deswegen ändern wir auch nix an der alten Werkzeugform...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (22. Februar 2015)

Wenn ichs mir so recht überlege, könnte man mit den Bioniconkartuschen auch richtig prima ne schicke USD-Gabel bauen. 
Falls Ihr sowas vorhabt, denkt bitte an die Möglichkeit, von außen abzuschmieren.


----------



## 911wood (23. Februar 2015)




----------



## 911wood (23. Februar 2015)

Oh, ich vergaß: News von der 2,75 Zoll Front. Dirt Wizard passt auf 40mm Felge in den 26er Rahmen und sollte fahrbar sein mit ca. 5mm Luft links und rechts.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Februar 2015)

5mm sind aber verdammt wenig.
Hatte ich früher am alten SS-Hinterbau auch. Da schmirgelt es doch nur, oder nicht?

btw: Wenigstens bischen dreckig


----------



## 911wood (23. Februar 2015)

Der Dreck stammt nur leider nicht von mir - ist noch ein ungeputztes Test-Evo. War zufällig am Tegernsee und hatte mein Hinterrad dabei 
Man musste auf jeden Fall gescheit drücken um die Noppen an den Rahmen zu pressen aber schmirgeln wir es wohl, wenn man gescheit Druck aufbaut. Die Bionicon-Jungs halten es aber für fahrbar, außer einem - gell Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (23. Februar 2015)

Macht doch, was ihr wollt.


----------



## Toxxxic (25. Februar 2015)

911wood schrieb:


> Oh, ich vergaß: News von der 2,75 Zoll Front. Dirt Wizard passt auf 40mm Felge in den 26er Rahmen und sollte fahrbar sein mit ca. 5mm Luft links und rechts.


Hi 911wood, wie rollen denn die Surly? Wie Hans Dampf Trail Star oder besser?


----------



## 911wood (25. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Hi 911wood, wie rollen denn die Surly? Wie Hans Dampf Trail Star oder besser?



Nach meinem Empfinden mindestens so gut wie der Hans - tendenziell vielleicht etwas besser. Bin ihn aber bisher nur auf Teer und Schnee gefahren.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (25. Februar 2015)

911wood schrieb:


> Nach meinem Empfinden mindestens so gut wie der Hans - tendenziell vielleicht etwas besser. Bin ihn aber bisher nur auf Teer und Schnee gefahren.


Kann ein 2.75er Reifen wirklich besser rollen als ein 2.35er?? Ich glaubs net wirklich. Hatte schon viele Reifen und der Hans war vom Empfinden her der am besten Rollende. Optisch machen die fetten Dinger schon was her, da bin ich bei Euch. Aber macht es fahrtechnisch Sinn? . Da langt selbst bei grobem Einsatz normalerweise ein 2.40er locker aus. Aber jeder so wie er will und kann.


----------



## 911wood (25. Februar 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Kann ein 2.75er Reifen wirklich besser rollen als ein 2.35er?? Ich glaubs net wirklich. Hatte schon viele Reifen und der Hans war vom Empfinden her der am besten Rollende. Optisch machen die fetten Dinger schon was her, da bin ich bei Euch. Aber macht es fahrtechnisch Sinn? . Da langt selbst bei grobem Einsatz normalerweise ein 2.40er locker aus. Aber jeder so wie er will und kann.



Hätte es vorher auch nicht geglaubt, aber der laufraddurchmesser beim Wizard gleicht einem 27,5er und wenn der mal läuft, dann läuft er. Zum beschleunigen brauchts etwas mehr an Anstrengung, was bei mir aber auch an der schweren DH Felge liegt. Ob Mann das braucht - natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxxxic (26. Februar 2015)

Breiter ist besser


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. März 2015)

Sind die Surly Reifen mal irgendwo getestet worden? Rollwiderstand, Gripp, ...


----------



## 911wood (2. März 2015)

Hab keinen seriösen Test gefunden. Gibt einige Meinungen in diversen Foren, die ich aber nur teilweise bestätigen kann. Rollwiderstand ist absolut im grünen Bereich und der mitunter beanstandete Grip geht für mich bisher absolut in Ordnung. Haltbarkeit muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (12. März 2015)

Was ich schon immer wissen wollte:
Wenn ich den Dämpfer ausfahre und die Gabel auch ausfahre, habe ich dann hinten mehr Federweg?
(Klappe öffnen, B-Knopf drücken, Klappe zu)
Wer weiß hierzu was?


----------



## steffpro (12. März 2015)

Du musst dich schon entschieden.  Entweder gabel oder Dämpfer ausfahren. Es verändert sich aber nur der Federweg an der Gabel.


----------



## steffpro (12. März 2015)

Hab erst beim 2. Mal geschnallt was du meinst.  Ist aber trotzdem quatsch.


----------



## slash-sash (12. März 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Was ich schon immer wissen wollte:
> Wenn ich den Dämpfer ausfahre und die Gabel auch ausfahre, habe ich dann hinten mehr Federweg?
> (Klappe öffnen, B-Knopf drücken, Klappe zu)
> Wer weiß hierzu was?



Sorry, aber das ist genauso, als wenn man fragt, ob man vom Küssen schwanger wird. 
Überleg noch mal. Wo findet Federweg statt? 
Richtig: im Dämpfer!
Wo passiert die Geometrieanpassung?
Richtig: in dem kleine Ding, was du ausfahren oder einfahren kannst, wenn die dein kleines blaues Knöpfchen am Lenker drückst. 
Fazit: Nein! Du hast nicht mehr Federweg. 


Sascha


----------



## Toxxxic (12. März 2015)

Also ganz so quatschig erscheint das eigentlich nicht. Wir haben doch eine Reihenschaltung von Dämpferluftvolumen und Bioniconadaptervolumen. Wieso sollte der Bioniconadapter eigentlich nicht federn?


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Fazit: Nein! Du hast nicht mehr Federweg.


Natürlich hat er mehr Federweg, und zwar theoretisch circa 40-50mm. 
Der Adapter kann natürlich auch einfedern, da er nichts anderes als eine Luftfeder ist. Der Kolbendurchmesser ist aber eben so groß, dass er sich nur mit viel Druck einfedern lässt. 
Prizipiell hat ein 180er Bionicon hinten in Uphillstellung aber ca 220mm Federweg.
Beim reinen Berghochfahren wird er sich aufgrund der Hyperextension nicht bewegen, beim bergabfahren würde man aber schon mehr Federweg haben.
Der Rahmen geht dann aber wohl schneller kaputt als einem Lieb ist.
Also: Lasst das sein! Das ist keine Bitte, das ist ein Befehl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxxxic (12. März 2015)

Aber bei einem Golden Willow habe ich keine Hyperextension. Die Belastung sollte bei mehr Federweg doch eher niedriger werden (bei gleichem Fahrtempo).


----------



## slash-sash (12. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Natürlich hat er mehr Federweg, und zwar theoretisch circa 40-50mm.



Siehst du: Theoretisch!!
In der Downhill-Position fährt doch der B-Odo (?!?! oder wie heist das Ding?) ein. Also 180mm. 
Bergauf fährt er aus. Also 220mm (!!!). Macht Sinn 
In den Bike Bravos wird oft geschrieben: hat 120mm, fühlt sich aber nach 90mm an. Dann müsste die bike Bravo ja schreiben: hat 220mm (nur für bergauf!!!) fühlt sich aber nach 180mm an. Da dann aber erste Sahne 
Wäre doch irgendwie komisch, so etwas über Bionicon zu lesen, oder?!
Ich hätte es jedenfalls nicht kommuniziert. Musst aber du wissen 


Sascha


----------



## slowbeat (12. März 2015)

Bist Du betrunken?

Natürlich hat Stefan recht.
Der theoretisch nutzbare Federweg ist mit ausgefahrenem Adapter größer als mit eingefahrenem Adapter.
Praktisch nutzbar ist dieser Federweg jedoch nicht, da

die Kraft, die zur Nutzung nötig wäre durch die Kolbenfläche sehr hoch wäre
durch die Überstreckung des Hinterbaus ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Kraft am Anfang des Federweges an der Aufhängung der Wippe ankommen würde, wofür sie sicher nicht ausgelegt ist. Grad wenn das Hinterrad mal vom Boden abhebt und wieder aufkommt gibts ne ordentliche Spitze fast direkt aufs Unterrohr.
der Negativfederweg zu gering wird
die Kennlinie des Hecks abartig ist


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

Ich hab doch nur ne theoretische Frage beantwortet. Ich sag ja nicht, dass man das so fahren soll, weil's einfach gar nicht funktioniert. 
Wer auf die Idee kommt, das wirklich zu machen (also Gabel und B-Odo ausgefahren zu fahren), der ist wirklich bescheuert.


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wer auf die Idee kommt, das wirklich zu machen (also Gabel und B-Odo ausgefahren zu fahren), der ist wirklich bescheuert.


    
Da stimme ich dir zu!


----------



## slash-sash (13. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Bist Du betrunken?



 Schön wäre es. Nee, leider nicht. 
Jetzt schau dir mal deine Argumente an. Ist da irgendeins von sinnvoll, wenn du bergauf fährst?  Nicht wirklich, oder?!
Aber NATÜRLICH hat Stefan recht 



Sackmann schrieb:


> Wer auf die Idee kommt, das wirklich zu machen (also Gabel und B-Odo ausgefahren zu fahren), der ist wirklich bescheuert.



Und genau deswegen hätte ich es erst gar nicht geschrieben, da es hier drin genug Leute, die hier wirklich besoffen sind oder trotz Abi und Studium nicht mal von 12 bis Mittag denken können. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (14. März 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Siehst du: Theoretisch!!
> In der Downhill-Position fährt doch der B-Odo (?!?! oder wie heist das Ding?) ein. Also 180mm.
> Bergauf fährt er aus.
> 
> ...





slash-sash schrieb:


> Schön wäre es. Nee, leider nicht.
> Jetzt schau dir mal deine Argumente an. Ist da irgendeins von sinnvoll, wenn du bergauf fährst?  Nicht wirklich, oder?! .....
> Und genau deswegen hätte ich es erst gar nicht geschrieben, da es hier drin genug Leute, die hier wirklich besoffen sind oder trotz Abi und Studium nicht mal von 12 bis Mittag denken können.
> 
> ...



Also das reizt jetzt wirklich zum Widerspruch. Ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden worum es mir ging.
Sascha, es gibt die Möglichkeit das Bioniconsytem so zu "manipulieren", dass du vorne vollen Federweg hast, und hinten der Bodo ausgefahren ist., d.h. eine Mischung von bergauf und bergab Position. Damit fährst du dann natürlich bergab. Dein Bike ist dann etwas agiler (ca.1 Grad steilerer Lenkwinkel) und trotzdem komfortabler. Das Bioniconsystem ist dann übrigens per Knopf nicht mehr zu bedienen.
In einer alten Bikebravo wurde wahrscheinlich so gemessen und ein Golden Willow mit 145mm Federweg hinten angegeben.
Ich hab das gerade bei meinem GW ausprobiert und das funktioniert so. Der Bodo federt mit und spricht sogar zuerst an. Damit hat man vorne und hinten gleich viel Federweg. Da beim GW keine Überstreckung des Hinterbaus stattfindet ist das auch nicht schädlich für den Rahmen. Könnte hier höchstens zu einer zusätzlichen Belastung für den Bodo und der Luftleitungen führen.
Beim Alva und Edison Evo dagegen, mit der Übertreckung, ist das woh eher eine schlechte Idee, da die Anlenkung der Wippe in ausgefahrener Bodoposition nicht für Downhill taugt.
Erst denken, dann beleidigen


----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2015)

Das stimmt so, wie DOKK es schreibt.
Trotzdem ist das nicht Sinn der Übung bei einem Bionicon. Und schon gar nicht bei einem G2 und neueren Modell.
Ich glaube, Sascha hat das schon auch verstanden, er meinte ja nur, er hätte das nicht so kommuniziert, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt, das zu machen.
Außerdem kommt das Tretlager natürlich höher. So wie bei Canyons Strive. Nur dass die den Dämpfer anstatt zu verlängern über ein zusätzliches Gelenk/Hebelage/Hydraulik anders umlenken. Somit geht bei CanyoN das Tretlager bei WENIGER Federweg HOCh, was ich nicht ganz verstehe, wenn es auch ein Trail Modus sein soll, und nicht hauptsächlich zum Klettern.


----------



## Toxxxic (14. März 2015)

So gesehen hast du beim Bionicon GW auch noch zusätzlich eine Shapeshifter Funktion.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. April 2015)

Was meint ihr, wäre ein Edison Evo 180mm mit dem neuen E-Antrieb von Bionicon  (E-Ram) was für meine Frau?
Meine Idee wäre ihre Fahrtechnikdefizite mit viel Federweg und ihre Konditionsdefizite mit einem E-Motor auszugleichen.
Bisher fahren wir zusammen nur Fahrrad auf Strasse und Waldwegen.
Allerdings waren wir letztes Jahr am Gardasee und sind nach Pregasina hochgefahren, ich mit dem Alva und sie mit einem alten Specialized Enduro von 2004, umgebaut mit einem Bionix-E-Antrieb. Das lief ganz prima 
Früher sind wir mit meinem Scott MTB-Tandem mit Bomber Z1 und Magura Gustav M ebenfalls in leichtem Gelände unterwegs gewesen.
Spaß im leichten Gelände hätte sie prinzipiell wohl schon, aber wie schon gesagt Defizite bei Kondition und Fahrtechnik.
Und ich könnte es mir ja auch mal ausleihen .

Und bitte keine Grundsatzdisskusionen über Sinn und Unsinn von E-MTBs, die kommen so oder so und man wird sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Votec Tox (2. April 2015)

Mir scheint das mit dem Ausleihen kein zu vernachlässigende Komponente zu sein  
Spaß beiseite, ich weiß von Mountainbikerinnen, welche bei Ausfahrten mit stärkeren Männern mit einem normalen MtB verzweifelt sind und mit einem E-MtB Spaß hatten, funktioniert aber wohl eher in nicht zu schwierigem Gelände. Denn auf technischen Trails ist das E-Bike dann doch recht schwer und sperrig. Und ich nehme an, daß Deine Frau nicht vom Geländemotorrad kommt, dann wäre es natürlich kein Thema.

Ob Fahrtechnikdefizite mit Federweg auszugleichen sind, das lasse ich mal dahingestellt, spendiere ihr lieber ein Fahrtechniktrainning unter Frauen.

Und anders herum funktioniert es natürlich auch, Sabine Spitz sagte, seit es E-MtBs gibt könne sie endlich zusammen mit ihrem Mann losfahren und Beide hätten Spaß!


----------



## slash-sash (2. April 2015)

Also ich sehe die E-Antrieb Geschichte auch recht positiv. Nicht nur Frauen haben wieder Spaß mit ihren männlichen Kollegen mit zufahren, sondern auch Freunde mit einem nicht weg zu diskutierenden Altersunterschied können wieder gemeinsam Touren unternehmen an dem BEIDE dann Spaß haben. (so bei mir im Bekanntenkreis geschehen) E-Antrieb also ja
Ob es jetzt der Bionicon-Antrieb sein muss, sei mal dahin gestellt. Das rührt wahrscheinlich daher, weil du ihr "unbedingt" ein Bionicon verpassen willst. 
Kann ich gut verstehen. Seid meine Frau nen Bio-Bike hat, sagt sie, dass sie 2 bikes in einem hat. 
Ich würde wohl den bionx Antrieb nehmen und ihr den in ein Bionicon bauen. 
Schwer bedenklich sehe ich deine Gedanken bezüglich Federweg. Mehr Federweg wird sie definitiv nicht sicherer machen. 
Wie Votec Tox schon sagt: nen Fahrtechnikseminar nur für Frauen; NUR für Frauen. Und dann würde ich mir mal die Statements zu dem Procore-System anschauen. Bekommt ja immer mehr gute Resonanz, was die Sinnhaftigkeit für "unerfahrene Piloten" angeht. 
Und bitte nicht den Fehler machen und meinen, deine Frau braucht nen leichten Reifen; zumindest vorne nicht. Die Erfahrung habe ich schon durch. Montier ihr vorne nen Reifen mit "Mördergrip" á ma MM, der Baron und wie sie alle heißen. Das sind Sachen, die geben ihr spürbares Vertrauen. Ob sie 160 oder 180mm fährt, wird sie NIE spüren. Und es ist ihr auch egal. Es wird ihr auch nicht mehr Sicherheit geben. 


Sascha (der, der das Thema schon komplett durch hat und eine zufrieden Frau daheim hat)


----------



## sPiediNet (2. April 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl den bionx Antrieb nehmen und ihr den in ein Bionicon bauen.



Ich bin da sicher nicht der Experte, aber ich stelle mir die Schwungmasse am HR mit einem Bionix-E-Antrieb auf einem Trail etwas heftig vor
Es wird auch schon von einer Rohloff Nabenschaltung im Gelände abgeraten.


----------



## slash-sash (2. April 2015)

Das kann ich bestätigen. Rohloff und Gelände beißen sich; dann noch Fully und du hast keinen Spaß. 
Aber er will ja scheinbar nen Bionicon. 
Zum einen weis ich jetzt nicht, ob es das E-Ram schon gibt/jemals geben wird! Zum zweiten würde ICH da eher auf Systeme gehen, die "erprobter" sind. Also würde für MICH Bionicon ausscheiden. 
Das hat aber was mit meiner persönlichen Einstellung zu tun. Ich kaufe mir keine Biketeile mehr, die nicht mind. 1 Jahr auf dem Markt sind und ihre Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt haben. Ich spiele nicht mehr der Tester der Bikebranche. 
Aber wie gesagt, alles meine Meinung. 


Sascha


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich bin da sicher nicht der Experte, aber ich stelle mir die Schwungmasse am HR mit einem Bionix-E-Antrieb auf einem Trail etwas heftig vor
> Es wird auch schon von einer Rohloff Nabenschaltung im Gelände abgeraten.




Genau so ist es, in beiden Fällen.
Ein Elektromotor muss in der Fahrzeugmitte sein.
Alles andere ist für Geländefahrräder schlichtweg Unsinn


----------



## sPiediNet (2. April 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Rohloff und Gelände beißen sich; dann noch Fully und du hast keinen Spaß.
> Aber er will ja scheinbar nen Bionicon.
> Zum einen weis ich jetzt nicht, ob es das E-Ram schon gibt/jemals geben wird! Zum zweiten würde ICH da eher auf Systeme gehen, die "erprobter" sind. Also würde für MICH Bionicon ausscheiden.
> Das hat aber was mit meiner persönlichen Einstellung zu tun. Ich kaufe mir keine Biketeile mehr, die nicht mind. 1 Jahr auf dem Markt sind und ihre Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt haben. Ich spiele nicht mehr der Tester der Bikebranche.
> ...



Ich hatte jetzt auch nicht an den E-Ram gedacht ...den gibt es ja gar noch nicht Es gibt da aber auch nicht viel Systeme die an einem normalen Bike verwendet werden können ...da fällt mir spontan auch nur der Bionix-E-Antrieb ein. (aber wie gesagt nicht im Gelände)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (2. April 2015)

Sollte der E-Ram doch noch "Live gehen" sehe ich ein grosses Potential in der Idee. Wie sich die Batterie am Rücken mit 1,6kg ..oder waren es 2,1 kg, anfühlt, würde mich schon intressieren ...ich trinke dann nur noch im Berg-Restaurant und spare mir die volle Trinkblase Aber solange ich "mein Berg" ohne Fremdhilfe hochkomme, ist der E-Antrieb noch kein Thema.


----------



## damage0099 (2. April 2015)

Ich glaube, daß das Mehrgewicht am HR in diesem Fall keine Rolle spielen wird.


----------



## slash-sash (2. April 2015)

Also in der Fortbewegung kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen. Im Federungsverhalten ist es definitiv negativ. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (2. April 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Also in der Fortbewegung kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen. Im Federungsverhalten ist es definitiv negativ.
> 
> 
> Sascha


Klar, aber wenn sie technisch noch im Anfangs-Stadium ist, wird es best. nicht sehr hinderlich sein.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, daß das Mehrgewicht am HR in diesem Fall keine Rolle spielen wird.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass du von dem Bionix-E-Antrieb sprichst? ..und ob es eine Rolle spielt, wie schwer dein Achskörper ist. Stell dir ein Hulahoop Ring vor in der Mitte ein Tennisball der mit schnüren nach ausssen gespannt am Ring befestigt ist wie wie Nabe mit speichen. Jetzt lass den Ring vertikal leicht auf den Boden fallen ...wie verhält sich die Schwungmasse des Tennisball? und wie wäre es mit einem Pingpong Ball? Du musst es jetzt nicht nachbasteln


----------



## damage0099 (2. April 2015)

Bei einfachen Trails wo es mal bissel hoppelt ist das doch Nebensache.....
Wie sich das verhält, ist mir schon klar.

Aber bei Anfänger(-in) spielt das bestimmt keine Rolle.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. April 2015)

Wir lassen es lieber ...Oldie-Paul wird uns sonst gleich die Mathematischen Formel dazu um die Ohren hauen oder auf seine Liebenswürdige Physik-Phylosofischen Art zurechtweisen


----------



## slash-sash (2. April 2015)

Damage hat auf jeden Fall Recht: unerheblich! Zumindest im Anfängerstadium. 
Aber wenn man so etwas macht, dann macht man es doch auch so, dass es mit zunehmender Fahrtechnik auch noch passt. 


Sascha


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. April 2015)

Das Problem mit dem Bionix ist der Akku, der muss an den Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (2. April 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Damage hat auf jeden Fall Recht: unerheblich! Zumindest im Anfängerstadium.



...dass ist genaus so eine Aussage wie, "ich hab mir ein bisschen in die Hose gemacht" die Hose ist trotzdem voll. Auch Anfänger fahren auf Trails wo es ab und zu etwas heftiger rumpelt und da ist ein massiges Hinterrad nicht empfehlenswert. Fährt man nur auf Forststrassen, Feldwegen etc.  ist das Bionix ideal auch für "zunehmende Fahrtechnik" z.B. ein front wheelie


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Wir lassen es lieber ...Oldie-Paul wird uns sonst gleich die Mathematischen Formel dazu um die Ohren hauen oder auf seine Liebenswürdige Physik-Phylosofischen Art zurechtweisen


Falsch geraten. 

_"... Was ihr nicht faßt, das fehlt euch ganz und gar, 
Was ihr nicht rechnet, glaubt ihr, sei nicht wahr, ..."_

Nein, hier geht es ganz nach dem Körpergefühl und der Selbsterfahrung.
Wie 4mate schon sagte, gehört der Motor nach unten, also ans Tretlager. Die früher Erfahrungen mit einem Kumpel auf dem Gepäckträger, auf der Gabel oder auf der Stange sitzend sind da völlig eindeutig. Außerdem kann man mit ein paar Getränkeflaschen als Akku im Rucksack sehr gut das Fahrverhalten auf dem Trail testen. Der Akku im Rucksack sollte kein Problem sein. Für Fahrtechnikmanöver ist das sogar besser, als wenn er im Rahmen befestigt wäre.
Aber Bionicon kriegt das Ding irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe. Dabei läuft mir die Zeit weg. Es gibt nämlich ein anderes Problem. Wenn es starke Leistungsunterschiede gibt, dann sieht es so aus: die einen fahren flott bergauf und warten selbstverständlich. Die Schwachen kommen irgendwann erschöpft auch oben an. Nette Begrüßung und ziemlich zügig geht es weiter. Das Problem dabei ist die körperliche Erschöpfung der Nachzügler. Sie bedingt auch eine mentale Erschöpfung. Die Konzentration lässt merklich nach. Und das genau in der Abfahrt, die dann mit technischen Problemen überrascht. Das leistet Stürzen oder zumindest unguten Situationen Vorschub. Das sollte nicht sein. Deswegen warte ich ja so auf das e-ram. Ich komme die Berge schon noch gut hoch, aber deutlich langsamer als die anderen. Und trainierte Frauen fahren mir bei ausreichend langen Steigungen auch weg. So ist das nun mal. Ihr könnt euch schon drauf freuen. 

Und nun zur Fahrtechnik. Biken macht eigentlich erst dann richtig Spaß, wenn Trail und Technik zueinander passen. Und deswegen gehört erst die Technik trainiert und dann kann man die Trails angehen - auch und gerade mit dem e-ram. Ein Fahrtechniktraining (im genannten Fall für Ladies only) ist da genau das richtige. Es dürfen auch zwei sein mit Steigerung in den Anforderungen. Und dann kommt auch der Vorteil des e-rams zum tragen. Man kann die Steigung öfter hoch fahren. Man ist dabei nicht so erschöpft. Und dann macht das konzentrierte Üben auch richtig Spaß. Und wenn dann auf den gemeinsamen Ausfahrten konditionelle und mental-motorische Anforderungen zueinander passen, erhöht das die Motivation zu weiteren Aktivitäten ungemein. Bionicon und e-ram passen als Mittel zum Zweck dazu ganz ausgezeichnet.

Aber Bionicon sollte das endlich mal gebacken bekommen. 
Und die sollen dabei nicht nur Sacki und Konsorten als Testfahrer nehmen.
Soweit meine höchst emotionale Meinung.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. April 2015)

Genau, ich brauche ein Bionicon e-ram. Der Bionix ist an steilen Stücken >10% übrigens keine allzu große Hilfe. Und bergab muss man den Akku in den Rucksack packen -dann ist man ohne Antrieb- und es rumpelt mit dem Gewicht auf der Hinterachse.
@Sackmann
Wann kommt das Bionicon e-ram?


----------



## damage0099 (2. April 2015)

Er kündigte doch irgendwann mal 'einige news für dieses Jahr' an....vllt. wirds ja was....


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. April 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man den Bionicon E-Ram auch leicht ausbauen. Nur die Kurbel wechseln. Dann hat man sogar noch ein echtes Enduro in der Garage. 

Im übrigen hilft viel Federweg natürlich bei Fahrtechnikmängeln. Du stimmst das Bike ganz weich ab und bügelst relativ langsam fahrend alle Unebenheiten weg.
.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. April 2015)

Nicht ganz...! Du musst schon den ganzen Antrieb ..je nach dem was du verbauen möchtest ersetzen. Also Kurbel und Lager ...aber eh keine Hexerei. Federweg ist kein Garant oder Ersatz für fehlende Technik...! Ein Technisch versierter Fahrer, kann alles auch ohne Federgabel fahren. Um so weniger mm du hast, um so wendiger ist dein Bike. Ein Bionicon ist für seine z.B. 180mm sehr kletterfreudig und relaiv wendig ...eine ELWMS. Es bügelt viel weg aber mit der entsprechenden Technik, sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (2. April 2015)

Wenn ihr was neues vom E-Ram sehen wollt, dann geht mal auf unsere Instagram-Seite. Einfach unten auf den Link in meiner Signatur klicken.
Die Bilder sind von heute Abend.
Und die nächsten zwei Wochen werden spannend...


----------



## bonzoo (3. April 2015)

Ich will den USB Stick!!!


----------



## damage0099 (3. April 2015)

Ich habs doch gewußt!


----------



## damage0099 (3. April 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Ich will den USB Stick!!!


ich auch!


----------



## bolg (3. April 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Ich will den USB Stick!!!


 
Hast du keinen alten Dämpfer zum recyceln? Hier ne kleine Anregung


----------



## bonzoo (3. April 2015)

Ist das ein Rechaud?


----------



## bolg (3. April 2015)

@bonzoo 

Stövchen für meine Teekanne. Hab vergessen, das Teelicht anzufackeln!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Nicht ganz...! Federweg ist kein Garant oder Ersatz für fehlende Technik...! Ein Technisch versierter Fahrer, kann alles auch ohne Federgabel fahren. Um so weniger mm du hast, um so wendiger ist dein Bike.


@sPiediNet du redest von einem Könner. Wenn du Anfänger bist und es kommt ausversehen ein "Bordstein" / Wurzel dann hältst du den Lenker fest und deine 18cm schlucken den "Bordstein" einfach weg. Mit wenig Federweg bleibst du hängen und machst einen Abgang. Viel Federweg hilft auf alle Fälle.
Als ich vom GW aufs Alva umgestiegen bin, dachte ich zuerst die neuen Trails seien so einfach, bzw. meine Fahrtechnik wäre besser geworden. Danach bin ich einen bekannten Trail gefahren und stellte fest, es war das neue Alva welches den Unterschied macht  
Ich denke der Tipp von @slash-sash  mit dem griffigen Reifen ist bedenkenswert.


----------



## hulster (3. April 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> sPiediNet du redest von einem Könner. Wenn du Anfänger bist und es kommt ausversehen ein "Bordstein" / Wurzel dann hältst du den Lenker fest und deine 18cm schlucken den "Bordstein" einfach weg. Mit wenig Federweg bleibst du hängen und machst einen Abgang. Viel Federweg hilft auf alle Fälle.
> Als ich vom GW aufs Alva umgestiegen bin, dachte ich zuerst die neuen Trails seien so einfach, bzw. meine Fahrtechnik wäre erstaunlich gut. Danach bin ich einen bekannten Trail gefahren und stellte fest, es war das neue Alva welches den Unterschied macht
> Ich denke der Tipp von @slash-sash  mit dem griffigen Reifen ist bedenkenswert.



Um wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zu kommen - wie wärs mit nem Fahrtechniktraining für die Holde zum Geburtstag?

Zum Thema Rohloff- ich kenn nicht nur einen der hervorragend damit im Gelände bei S2/S3 klarkommen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. April 2015)

In der Theorie ist ein Fahrtechniktraining sicherlich sinnvoll, aber wer macht das schon? Ich persönlich kenne keinen. Und so ein Training machst du nur, wenn du gezielt besser werden willst. Die meisten werden doch durch "learning by doing" besser .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2015)

Beides! Die meisten Anfänger oder auch mitunter schon Fortgeschrittene haben z.B. Respekt vor der Vorderradbremse und damit gehen die Probleme/Unsicherheiten bergab schon los, da sie nicht richtig bremsen können.
Oder ein anderes Stichwort: Blickführung.
Solche Dinge lernst Du besser und schneller in einem Fahrtechnikkurs, der letzten Endes ja als Anregung und Hilfestellung zum weiterführenden Üben gedacht ist.
(Wie früher mit dem ungeliebten Klavieruntericht, ohne lernst Du es nicht richtig aber üben mußt Du schon selbst...  )


----------



## hulster (3. April 2015)

Ich wider rum kenne einige - inkl. mir selbst  - die ein Training besucht haben. Wie Voten_Tox sagt, man lernt einige Dinge schneller. Und auf schlechte Angewohnheiten wirste zwangsläufig auch hingewiesen. Bikeride oder Ridefirst sind gute Adressen.
Und dass man jemanden hat der selbst gut fährt ist nur beschränkt hilfreich. Selbst gut fahren zu können heißt nämlich noch lange nicht, es vermitteln zu können.


----------



## damage0099 (3. April 2015)

Ich wollte auch schon lang eins machen :-(

Vllt wirds ja bald bei GPunkt was!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich wider rum kenne einige - inkl. mir selbst  - die ein Training besucht haben.


Ja klar, hier im Forum gibt es sicherlich einige. 
Aber im Forum sind sicherlich die Leute, die ihr Hobby "wirklich ernsthaft" betreiben, in der Überzahl.
Ich dachte bisher, ich wäre bikeverrückt, seit ich in diesem Forum bin, hat das Wort bikeverrückt eine neue Bedeutung.

Also in der normalen Welt jedenfalls, kaufen sich die Leute ein MTB für schmales Geld, setzen sich drauf und fahren los. Und für diese hilft viel Federweg .

Aber ich widerspreche nicht: Ein Fahrtechniktraining ist sicherlich gut.


----------



## Toxxxic (5. April 2015)

Der Akku vom E-ram hat wohl nur 220Wh, das ist nicht viel. Bei 100W Unterstützung ist das nur max 1,5h Unterstützung (Wirkungsgrad!). Da kommt man ja nur gute 1000-1200Hm hoch.


----------



## ABBiker (5. April 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Da kommt man ja nur gute 1000-1200Hm hoch.


Das reicht doch für die meisten Touren. Dafür hat man, wenn der Akku leer ist, nicht plötzlich einen ~20kg Panzer ohne Unterstützung zu bewegen.


----------



## slowbeat (5. April 2015)

Hm, E-Ram 1,5kg, Akku >2kg, da ist man doch nahe am 20KG-Gerät wenn man nicht die teure Variante kauft.


----------



## Toxxxic (5. April 2015)

1000 Hm sind doch nur Zwergentouren.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (6. April 2015)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, eine ordentliche Tour fängt bei 1500Hm an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (6. April 2015)

Da muss ich euch recht geben, aber ich glaube nicht, dass der E-RAM dafür gedacht ist auf 2000 HM Touren dauerhaft Unterstützung zu bieten. Aus meiner Sicht ist das eher ein "Range extender".


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (11. April 2015)

Dann kann ich mit meiner Frau in Zukunft nur kleine Touren fahren.
Na ja besser als keine.


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

Hier gibt´s was feines zu sehen:
Das Video ist relativ groß, ich hoffe, es dauert nicht zu lange zum Laden.
Es wird noch verkleinert, aber ich wollte es einfach mal zeigen:

Eine Animation, wie das Bionicon-System funktioniert:



 

Man sieht sehr schön, wie:
1. das Tretlager in Uphill-Modus auf gleicher Höhe bleibt (und effektiv ca 2cm höher bleibt, als ohne Absenkung), da
2. die Hyper-Extension Funktion den Rocker überstreckt und dieser über das geringere Übersetzungsverhältnis den Dämpfer beim Klettern ruhigstellt, und man somit auch deutlich weniger im Sag sitzt
3. der Radstand beim Berghochfahren abnimmt,
4. und die Winkel steiler werden

All dies begünstigt das Fahren berghoch.

greets
Sacki


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (18. Mai 2015)

Nach vier Tagen Singletrail in Latsch satt, frage ich mich, hab ich was verpasst?
Ich war gefühlt der einzige ohne Fullface und Wirbelsäulenprotektorrucksack und Arm- und Beinschoner.
Ist das jetzt in Mode? Vor ein paar Jahren waren das alles Cross Country Trails, heute gelten die selben Trails als Freeridestrecken.
Nur Marsmenschen um mich herum gewesen, krass. (=> leichte Ironie)

Ach ja, alle fuhren mit <1.5 bar und alle Nase lang standen sie am Wegrand und flickten Schläuche. Noch so ein merkwürdiger Trend.


----------



## aufgehts (18. Mai 2015)

1,5 bar geht dauerhaft nur tubeless.................
und die blöde flickerei hat ein ende.................


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Mai 2015)

Also in Davos (will sagen Steine!) gingen 1,2 Bar mit Schlauch ganz prima, Conti Baron (apex, also mit fester Karkasse) sei Dank 
Und Jeder soll tragen (Helm mit/oder ohne Protektoren) so wie er es mag. 
Mir würde es nicht einfallen, einen  wegen des Trends mit Rückenprotektor Ski zu fahren zu posten. Jeder wie er mag!
Was ist aber eine Spineprotektor? Wieder so ein denglischens Modewort? 
Im Rucksack finde ich ein Rückenprotektor übrigens sehr sinnvoll, um sich bei einem Sturz vor dem harten Inhalt des Rucksacks zu schützen.
Ein Freund von mir hatte sich deswegen mal eine Rückenwirbel gebrochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (18. Mai 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Also in Davos (will sagen Steine!) gingen 1,2 Bar mit Schlauch ganz prima, Conti Baron (apex, also mit fester Karkasse) sei Dank



Mädel, du wiegst ja auch nur 18kg, fährst sehr sauber bis vorsichtig und hast viel zu viel Federweg mit deinem Ironwood.  Mit der Apex-Version kannste da ja quasi mit Umgebungsdruck fahren. 
Bei nem Männergewicht ab 85kg inklusive Ausrüstung braucht's entweder ne extrem vor- und voraussichtige Linienwahl oder 2bar+ Luftdruck, wenn's auf felsigem Geläuf richtig krachen soll. Alles andere is Lotteriespiel.


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Mai 2015)

Hihi, der war gut - jetzt bräuchts so einen Smilie, der vor Lachen auf dem Rücken liegt


----------



## sPiediNet (19. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ...viel zu viel Federweg mit deinem Ironwood.



Zuviel Luxus am Bike ...ich sage nur "Trail-sänfte"


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Mai 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Nach vier Tagen Singletrail in Latsch satt, frage ich mich, hab ich was verpasst?
> Ich war gefühlt der einzige ohne Fullface und Wirbelsäulenprotektorrucksack und Arm- und Beinschoner.
> Ist das jetzt in Mode? Vor ein paar Jahren waren das alles Cross Country Trails, heute gelten die selben Trails als Freeridestrecken.
> Nur Marsmenschen um mich herum gewesen, krass. (=> leichte Ironie)


Willkommen in Deutschland a.D.2015!
Safety first, damit gewinnt man heute Wahlen


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (19. Mai 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Im Rucksack finde ich ein Rückenprotektor übrigens sehr sinnvoll, um sich bei einem Sturz vor dem harten Inhalt des Rucksacks zu schützen.
> Ein Freund von mir hatte sich deswegen mal eine Rückenwirbel gebrochen...



Ich hoffe deinem Bekanntem geht's wieder besser.

Ein Bekannter von mir ist beim Joggen gestürzt und mit dem Kopf auf einen Stein geknallt und war bewusstlos. Er hatte schwere Kopfverletzungen. Ein anderen Jogger fand ihn und alarmierte den Rettungswagen. Ihm geht es inzwischen wieder gut.

Die Frage ist jetzt, ob man daraus ableitet, dass man beim Joggen einen Fullface tragen sollte.

Ich will das Thema Sicherheit nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen, aber manche Kameraden sollten lieber etwas kontrollierter fahren, anstatt im Hochrisikobereich "runterzuballern" und sich auf ihre Rüstung zu verlassen.
Andere sollten überhaupt mal eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit erreichen damit ihre Rüstung Sinn macht. Am Roadbrunntrail ist ein Fünf- bis Sechsjähriger mit seinem Mini-MTB runter gefahren, der war schneller als etliche mit Vollprotektoren .

Und bevor das Thema eskaliert: Ja jeder soll nach seiner Facon glücklich werden. Ich hab mich nur gewundert wie unglaublich viele Biker mit Rüstung unterwegs waren.


----------



## steffpro (19. Mai 2015)

In Latsch ist ja bald wieder trailtrophy,  wahrscheinlich sind da viele schon zum trainieren unterwegs gewesen. Wenn man die trails auf Zeit fährt bleibt leider die Landschaft auf der Strecke.  Falls man die dann aber doch mal unfreiwillig genauer anschaut, ist es besser wenn man ein paar Protektoren an hatte. 
Wer noch mit Schlauch unterwegs ist, der kann eben nicht mit so einem geringen Luftdruck fahren und riskiert trotzdem snakebites. Tubeless ist da schon die bessere Lösung. Viele scheuen sich vor der Sauerei mit der Dichtmilch, was ich nach über 2jähriger jedoch nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann. Ich habe früher ca. 6-8 Schläuche im Jahr gehimmelt.  Mit tubeless hatte ich bis jetzt noch keinen Platten. Mir hat es allerdings bisher 2 mal den Mantel von der Felge gezogen,  da ich nur 1,5 bar gefahren bin. Seit ich mit 1,8 fahre ist das passe.  Fahrfertig liege ich bei knapp 100 kg.


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Mai 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> ...
> Die Frage ist jetzt, ob man daraus ableitet, dass man beim Joggen einen Fullface tragen sollte...


Das sind natürlich immer so Beispiele, dann müßte man im Haushalt eine Ganzkörperrüstung tragen 
In meinem Rucksack befindet sich nunmal öfters eine Siggflasche, Werkzeug und auch mal eine Kamera, all dies brauche ich im Falle eines Sturzes nicht als 1:1 Abdruck im Rücken...
Und wenn ich die aktuellen Bilder von Damage und Co. (mit Knie- und Ellenbogenprotektoren) aus dem Vinschgau in der Galerie anschaue, da hätte ich zudem noch meinen leichten FF-Helm aufgesetzt, Kieferbruch ist echt blöd, 6 Wochen verdrahtet und nur Nahrung aus dem Strohhalm und immer eine Zange für Notfälle dabei... nee Danke!
Aber wie wir uns wohl einig sind, Jeder wie er mag 
Ich bin letzte Woche auch mit RR-Helm, Jeans und Hosenklammer unsere gebaute Strecke am Hausberg runter fand fand mich werweißwie "cool" als ich welche in Rüstung überholt hatte, dabei ist es doch nur albern... 
Und zur Mindestgeschwindigkeit, die Du ansprichst, laß doch den Anfängern ihren Spaß, sollen sie doch mit Protektoren runtertrödeln.
Und irgendwo steht immer ein Jüngerer auf, der schneller fährt als Du oder ich. Am Sonntag hat uns im oberen Teil der Borderline auch eine junge CC-Racerin in Lycra auf ihrem 29-er Carbonhardtail mit Sattelstütze oben überholt.


----------



## sPiediNet (19. Mai 2015)

Besser ein Neck Brace von einem MTB Protector Hersteller ...als einen von der Chirurgie

Logo, hier fährt kaum einer mit Neck Brace ...ist auch mehr ironisch und sinnbildlich gemeint

Nachtrag:
Kiefer und Jochbein Bruch fand ich auch sehr unangenehm seither nur noch leichter FF Helm.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (19. Mai 2015)

Cool, Neck Brace, kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (19. Mai 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (19. Mai 2015)

Dreifachpost


----------



## Toxxxic (20. Mai 2015)

Hau den Computer zu Schrott .


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (21. Mai 2015)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema Luftdruck:
1 bar mehr Luft bringt ähnlich viel wie ein Downhillreifen und ist 400g leichter (Artikel aus der Bike, Muddy Marry von Schwalbe)


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Mai 2015)

Und dann noch einen abgefahrenen Stollenreifen nehmen, das bringt nochmals 2x50, also 100 gr weniger  
(beim 2,5er Baron macht es sogar 70 gr aus)

Aber eins ist mir klar, während ich noch schnaufend auf dem Trail mit zuviel Federweg, zu schweren Reifen, die auch noch zuwenig Luft drin haben unter meinen Protektoren schwitze, bist Du schon da und trinkst Dein zweites Bier


----------



## steffpro (21. Mai 2015)

@DOKK_Mustang wo steht denn das mit dem 1 Bar mehr? Es ist doch total dämlich nachher mit 2,8 Bar oder mehr über den Trail zu rollen. Da ist die Eigendämpfung des Reifens ja stark eingeschränkt. Der Gripp dürfte auch deutlich weniger sein.


----------



## hulster (21. Mai 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> @DOKK_Mustang wo steht denn das mit dem 1 Bar mehr?



Hochgerechnet. Ich würde aber sagen eher noch mehr. Grob geschätzt bringen laut der Tabelle 0,2 bar 7 mm. Dann wären wir eher bei 1,4 bar.
Der beste Durchschlagschutz - saubere Linie. Pech haben kann man immer. Wenn man natürlich richtig DH fährt, macht die Vorsorge mit DH Karkasse Sinn. Und selbst das schütz nicht vor Pech, wenn man draufhält. Schaut euch mal an was die in Lourdes in dem oberen Steinfeld alles zerdengelt haben.
Ist auch ähnlich wie mit Schonern. Man kann sich nicht vor allem schützen. Selbst mit Vollpanzer nicht.
Murphys Law - man fällt immer auf die ungeschützten Stellen. Du kannst also nur entscheiden, was du dir auf keine Fall zerdengeln willst.


----------



## slash-sash (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Reifen "schwerer" werden. Die Leute gehen immer mehr auf Tubeless. Da macht es Sinn eine steifere Karkasse zu fahren, zumal die Felgenbreite erheblich zunehmen wird, bzw. genommen hat (s. Sea Otter Classics). Auch das bedarf eine größere Seitensteifigkeit. Dann noch die Plus-Reifengröße …! Alles bedarf einer steiferen Seitenflanke. 
Nur dann werden wir die Luftdrücke unter 2 bar sinnvoll nutzen können. Das mit dem einem Bar ist typische bike Theorie. Wer will denn mit über 2 bar auf dem Vorderrad fahren wollen? Wenn er nicht auf Grip verzichten will? Keiner!!!


Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (21. Mai 2015)

Viel Druck heißt auch gleichzeitig, höhere Gefahr eines Durchstiches, weil sich die Lauffläche nicht so verformen kann.
Selbst schon etliche Male erlebt. Mit wenig Luftdruck hatte ich noch nie einen Durchstich.
Man kanné eh machen wier man will. Irgendeinen Kompromiss muss man immer eingehen.
Tubeless -> Sauererei, Burpinggefahr, Felgendellengefahr (weil man ganz einfach weiß, dass man sich keinen Platten fahren kann)
Schlauch -> Regelmäßige Snakebites bei angemessenem Luftdruck.
Was aber feststeht für mich: Über 2 bar geht gar nicht. Der Unterschied bei Grip, Dämpfung und Federung zwischen ca 1,8 bar und 2,5 bar ist gewaltig - aber wirklich gewaltig!
Jeder wie er´s mag! Alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile. Ich möchte aber maximalen Grip, Fedrungs und Dämpfungsperformance und nehme dafür schwerere und schwerer laufende Reifen in Kauf.
Normaler schlauch kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage, außer wenn ich mir auf Tour einen Platten fahre. Das ist mir mit Tubeless seit 2011 genau 2 Mal passiert.
ProCore bekommt von mir eine Chance, auch wenn es die schwerste Alternative ist.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (21. Mai 2015)

Und um euch komplett zu verwirren, ein anderer Artikel der bei einem NN zu ähnlichen, wenn auch leicht anderen, aber wie ich finde, ebenfalls interessanten Ergebnissen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxxxic (22. Mai 2015)

Wo hast du denn all die Tests her? 
Wirklich informativ!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. Mai 2015)

Durch Lesen der entsprechenden "Fachzeitschriften". 
Ich hab auch noch ne Menge über Rollwiderstand. Aber hier im Bionicon Forum ist glaube ich der falsche Ort. 
Letztendlich kann man vieles ausrechnen, wenn man die entsprechenden Messungen und die physikalischen Formeln hat.


----------



## bolg (22. Mai 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> ....
> Letztendlich kann man vieles ausrechnen, wenn man die entsprechenden Messungen und die physikalischen Formeln hat.


 
Dem Ingenör is nix zu schwör


----------



## Toxxxic (23. Mai 2015)

Warum ist hier der falsche Ort?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. Mai 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Warum ist hier der falsche Ort?


Weil hier im Bioniconforum alle eher bergaborientiert sind und mit Gondeln hochfahren (duck und weg)


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (12. Juli 2015)

Am Mittwoch war es fast soweit:
Ich fahr auf meiner Hausrunde. In einem Dörfchen geht es eine enge kaum befahrene Strasse sehr steil nach unten. Ich lass es rollen, 45 km/h, da kommt plötzlich ein Auto um die Ecke. Der Autofahrer geht in die Eisen, ich ziehe dir Bremsen voll durch, das Hinterrad blockiert.
Mir ist sofort klar, das wird nicht langen. Mental läuft ein Film ab, ich sehe mich auf die Motorhaube aufschlagen, über die Windschutzscheibe rollen, ich ahne die Schmerzen,  .... .
Das Hinterrad schwänzelt blockiert bei voller Fahrt von links nach rechts, dann nach links, das Bike steht schräg, ich mach die Bremse auf und schieße mit immer noch über 25 km/h rechts zwischen Auto und Hauswand vorbei.
Die Blicke des Autofahrers und meine treffen sich, dann bin ich vorbei und fahre weiter.
Wow, das war knapp. . Vielen Dank an den Trailgott.

Ich glaube in Zukunft fahr ich etwas langsamer  Edit: An dieser Stelle .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (12. Juli 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ich glaube in Zukunft fahr ich etwas langsamer



mach das nich !
Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. Juli 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ich glaube in Zukunft fahr ich etwas langsamer



Wozu? Ist doch anscheinend nichts passiert (zum Glück!)


----------



## v09 (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
die Effizienzvorteile vom BS wurden am Anfang des Threads ja schon mal kurz andiskutiert, aber ich habe hierzu mittlerweile einige subjektive Erfahrungswerte die ich gerne von euch mal bestätigt oder eben nicht-bestätigt haben wollte.
In der Theorie leuchtet mir das BS Konzept ein, jedoch empfinde ich zunehmend, dass das Evo im Uphill-Modus deutlich schlechter klettert. Mit "schlechter" meine ich, dass das Treten im abgesenktem Modus deutlich schwerer wird. Ich kann es nicht in Watt ausdrücken, da ich das bisher so nicht gemessen habe, es ist wie gesagt eher das subjektive Gefühl.... dies jedoch deutlich.
Dass ich mit der Uphill-Sitzposition bei Anstiegen komfortabler von der Sitzhaltung fahre ist logisch, aber mittlerweile fahre ich jede Steigung im Downhill-Modus, da das Bike einfach besser/leichter zu bergauf zu bewegen ist.  
Was sind eure Erfahrungen, und woher könnte diesse Eigenschaft hervorgerufen werden ?

Grüße
Vo


----------



## slimane- (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo Vo,

wenn man das BS nicht kennt hat man anfangs öfter das Gefühl "gegen den Berg zu fahren" anstatt hinauf.
Ging mir damals ebenso. Dieses Gefühl legt sich mit der Zeit, auch weil man anfangs gerne zu viel absenkt.

Tipp: Im bereits abgesenkten Zustand bei normaler Sitzpostion das magische Knöpfchen betätigen. Das System sucht sich die "ideale" Absenkung und gibt evtl. wieder etwas Federweg frei.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Juli 2015)

Wurde zwar schon x-mal hier erwähnt..musst mal suchen, Sacki hat sich schon ein paarmal dazu geäussert. Beim Absenken, verlagerst du dich leicht vor das Tretlager und somit werden etwas andere Bein Muskeln aktiviert. Aber der grösste Fehler ist, dass viele immer komplett absenken was dann dieses Gefühl von strenger treten noch mehr hervorhebt. Also nur ganz leicht absenken oder besser das Bike durch absenken und noch ein zweimal auf den Ventilknopf drücken und der Steigung entsprechend nivellieren.


----------



## starduck91 (15. Juli 2015)

slimane- schrieb:


> Tipp: Im bereits abgesenkten Zustand bei normaler Sitzpostion das magische Knöpfchen betätigen. Das System sucht sich die "ideale" Absenkung und gibt evtl. wieder etwas Federweg frei.


Genau so mache ich das auch, klappt super!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (15. Juli 2015)

Genau: In der Downhillstellung *fühlt* es sich leichter an. Das liegt daran, dass man *langsamer *fährt. 
Abgesenkt fährt man effizienter und darüberhinaus hat man mehr Punch aufgrund der besseren Sitzpostion. Deshalb fährt man schneller. 
Zu weit absenken sollte man natürlich nicht, d. h. bei einer 3% Steigung brauche ich nur wenig oder gar keine Absenkung.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Juli 2015)

Das Gefühl in den Berg zu fahren ist typisch für ein zu starkes Absenken.


----------



## hulster (15. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das Gefühl in den Berg zu fahren ist typisch für ein zu starkes Absenken.



.... verliert sich aber bei regelmässigem Einsatz ziemlich.


----------



## v09 (16. Juli 2015)

dass ich bei 3% keine Absenkung brauche ist klar. Ich rede hier schon über knackige Anstiege, bei denen durchaus das Vorderrad abhebt. Bei solchen Maximalanstiegen nutze ich die Absenkung natürlich komplett aus, sonst wäre sie ja auch sinnlos weil wo sonst wäre sie erforderlich !? Aber wahrscheinlich ist es so, dass es eher eine Frage der Gewohnheit bzw. Relemäßigkeit ist. Danke für die Rückmeldungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (17. Juli 2015)

Kommt Dir das Rad insgesamt "kompakt" vor? Ich hatte bei meinem Alva XL immer das Gefühl, dass der (subjektiv) zu kurze Rahmen durch Absenkung der Gabel nochmals kleiner wurde


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (19. Juli 2015)

Wir hatten in diesem Thread schon mal über das *Marketing* *von Bionicon *diskutiert. Jetzt nach dem missglückten Test mit Vorserienfederelementen hier im Forum muss ich sagen, Bionicon sollte pro Testrad, welches an Bikezeitschriften \ Online-Medien rausgeht einen vollen Tag investieren, um das Bike zu checken, checken und zu checken.
Für einen Versender sind meines Erachtens Tests in Fachzeitschriften eigentlich die einzige Möglichkeit ein größeres Publikum zu erreichen. Zum Probefahren an den Tegernsee ist keine Möglichkeit um viele Leute zu erreichen.
*Optik, Image, Preis*. Das sind die Kriterien nach denen Bikes (in größerer Stückzahlen) verkauft werden. Die technischen Unterschiede zwischen den MTBs sind zwar da, aber für die meisten Biker kaum bewertbar. Ich rede hier nicht von den Hardcorebikern, denn die sind in der Minderheit. Der Durchschnittsbiker kauft nach einem Test oder was die Kumpels sagen. Die Kumpels gehen nach *Optik, Image, Preis.*
Und Image entsteht durch gute Tests. Damit schließt sich der Kreis.

Bionicon ist eine sympathische Truppe, ich persönlich liebe die Bionicontechnologie, aber professionelles Marketing geht anders.
Ich wünsche Bionicon trotzdem viel Erfolg für die Zukunft.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (19. Juli 2015)

Marketing kann auch gut mit Mund zu Mund propaganda funktionieren. Seh ich bei meinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber und gestern mit nem Kumpel dem sein neues Evo zusammengeschraubt Wenn Bionicon seinen wirklich Top Kundenservice beibehält überzeugt das die Kunden und die werden das weitererzählen...
Aber ich bin bei Dir, von dem Testbericht hätte ich auch mehr erwartet. Mit der Gabel und dem Dämpfer war blöd, aber richtig hat mich der Teil geärgert wo das Wippen im Wiegetritt bergauf bemängelt wurde. Was soll sowas bei nem bike mit 160mm Federweg!? Und welches Enduro wippt da nicht? Naja egal nicht ärgern und seit gestern steht fest ich spare fürs Evo  und das Alva geht in Rente


----------



## Fanatic3001 (24. Juli 2015)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/159947242/the-e-mountainbike-revolution-bionicon-edison-evo

Auf geht's. e-ram unterstützen


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Juli 2015)

Wie funktioniert das bei Kickstarter wenn das Produkt nicht kommt? Geld weg?


----------



## Fanatic3001 (24. Juli 2015)

Bestellung des e-Rams oder komplettbike und Geldfluss nur bei Zustandekommen. Spende immer weg, so oder so. Bestellung c-Guide (wie ich vorerst mal) ---> Ware bekommt man, wird aber dem e-ran kickstarterprogramm Budget von 90000 Euro angerechnet. Also nix zu verlieren 
Hab ichs richtig verstanden @Sackmann ?


----------



## slowbeat (24. Juli 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das bei Kickstarter wenn das Produkt nicht kommt? Geld weg?


Ja, dann ist das Geld weg.
Das ist eine Risikokapitalanlage, die in der Regel mit einem günstigeren Preis für das Produkt oder einer anderen Prämie verzinst wird.
Kickstarter ist KEIN ONLINESHOP!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Juli 2015)

Also wie das Einführungsangebot des Edison Evo, 1000€ Ersparnis, bei allerdings wesentlich höheren Einsatz (4850€).


----------



## slowbeat (24. Juli 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Also wie das Einführungsangebot des Edison Evo, 1000€ Ersparnis, bei allerdings wesentlich höheren Einsatz (4850€).


Nein, für das Einführungsangebot hastDu einen Vertrag geschlossen über den Erwerb des Rades zu einem bestimmten Preis.

Bei Kickstarter investierst Du in eine Geschäftsidee. Crowdfunding nennt man das.
Dein Beitrag wird nur fällig, wenn das Finanzierungsziel erreicht wird, also genügend Leute Geld beitragen.
Entscheiden sich also genügend Leute während der Kampagne, in die Idee zu investieren, so wird die Idee finanziert. Dann wird das  Geld von den Unterstützern abgezogen.

Gelingt es, die Idee nach Finanzierung in ein lieferfertiges Produkt umzusetzen, so bekommt man in der Regel das, was einem als Prämie versprochen wurde.

Es gibt aber genügend Projekte, bei denen teilweise Millionen Dollar in der Entwicklung verbrannt wurden ohne dass ein greifbares Ergebnis herauskam.
Das Risiko der Investition sollte jedem klar sein!

Übrigends finde ich es interessant, dass Stefan die Kampagne auf seinen Namen laufen lässt und nicht auf Bionicon. Das hat durchaus Auswirkungen auf die Haftung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Juli 2015)

OK. Danke
Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen (@Sackmann):
1) Wie wird das E-Ram geladen? Mit einem USB- Ladegerät? Dann dauert es aber ewig.
2) Wird die Unterstützung des E-Ram über einen Kraftsensor geregelt? Oder nur stumpf An oder Aus?


----------



## Sackmann (27. Juli 2015)

Alle Fragen zum E-Ram hierher:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/e-ra...orten-zum-elektroantrieb-von-bionicon.761872/

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (16. August 2015)

Reifentest in Neukirchen am Grossvenediger:
Auf den beiden Abfahrten am Wildkogel (leicht feuchter Untergrund, Schotter im oberen Teil, Waldboden im unteren Teil, Bilder in der Bionicon Galerie), hatte ich hinten den neuen Nobby Nic 2015 (NN) in 2.35 Pacestar drauf, vorne den Hans Dampf 2,35(HD) in Trailstarmischung.
Auf dem S1 Wildkogeltrail war der NN noch OK, Grip war gut, Rollwiderstand wie erwartet sehr gut.
Auf dem wesentlich steileren Nine Knights Trail (S1-S2) fuhr sich der NN nicht mehr besonders gut, er rutschte weg und hatte wenig Bremsgrip.
Der HD in Trailstarmischung ist da als Hinterreifen schon eine ganz andere Liga, leider als Tourenreifen echt nicht besonders geeignet.
Na ja, es bestätigt sich wieder, dass es bei Reifen immer nur einen Kompromiss geben kann.

Tubelessmontage:
Ich hatte den NN tubeless montiert, nach einigen Schwierigkeiten. Der Reifen musste erst mit Schlauch "gedehnt" werden bevor er sich tubeless montieren ließ. Aber soweit OK.
Jetzt aber die Ernüchterung. Nach Gebrauch stand das Hinterrad eine Woche ohne Benutzung in der Wohnung, hat alle Luft verloren und der Reifen hat sich wieder aus den Felgenhörnern gezogen. Mit der Standpumpe ließ er sich nicht mehr aufpumpen. Was soll das ? Ich dachte die Milch macht den Reifen dicht und hält ihn in den Felgenhörnern. Ich glaube ich nehm wieder Schläuche .
*EDIT:*
Meine Felge scheint nicht tubless geeignet zu sein, vermutlich klappt es nur mit einem Rim Strip


----------



## bolg (16. August 2015)

das mit Tubelessreifen hab ich erst mal wieder auf Eis gelegt. Das wirkt mir noch nicht ausgereift. Hatte im vergangenen Winter eine endlose Pannenserie und das immer mitten im Wald im Schnee. Das war vielleicht ein Scheiß. Wenn ich das nochmal probieren sollte, würde ich auf das System umsteigen, das @damage0099 hier fährt. Das klammert schon einige Schwachstellen aus.


----------



## slowbeat (16. August 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Tubelessmontage:
> Ich hatte den NN tubeless montiert, nach einigen Schwierigkeiten. Der Reifen musste erst mit Schlauch "gedehnt" werden bevor er sich tubeless montieren ließ. Aber soweit OK.
> Jetzt aber die Ernüchterung. Nach Gebrauch stand das Hinterrad eine Woche ohne Benutzung in der Wohnung, hat alle Luft verloren und der Reifen hat sich wieder aus den Felgenhörnern gezogen. Mit der Standpumpe ließ er sich nicht mehr aufpumpen. Was soll das ? Ich dachte die Milch macht den Reifen dicht und hält ihn in den Felgenhörnern. Ich glaube ich nehm wieder Schläuche .


Darf ich mal raten: 
Du hast nur Klebeband und Tubelessventil auf der originalen Felge verwendet?

Dann bist Du selbst schuld.
Die Felge braucht Klebeband und einen Rimstrip, der den Reifen hält.
Die Milch ist nur zum Abdichten des Reifens.

Unausgereift war Tubeless vor einem halben Jahrzehnt, als es noch durch jeden Reifen rausgesuppt hat wie Hölle.
Heute ist das anders, wenn man die richtigen Sachen kombiniert, ist das völlig sorgenlos.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (16. August 2015)

Laut Anleitung Schwalbe habe ich alles richtig gemacht . 
Eventuell liegt es aber auch an der Felge-Reifenkombination. Extrem labberig. Beim anderen Laufradsatz gingen die Reifen extrem schwer auf die Felge. Da hat Tubless besser gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (16. August 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Laut Anleitung Schwalbe habe ich alles richtig gemacht .
> Eventuell liegt es aber auch an der Felge-Reifenkombination. Extrem labberig. Beim anderen Laufradsatz gingen die Reifen extrem schwer auf die Felge. Da hat Tubless besser gehalten.


Bietet Schwalbe einen Umbausatz für die SX44 an?
NEIN!

Schwalbe verkauft Umbausätze für Tubeless-Ready-Felgen und dazu gehört die SX44 halt nicht.

Du brauchst das zusätzlich. Das hättest Du auch selbst herausfinden können, wenn Du Dich damit vorher beschäftigt  hättest.
Du solltest auf Dich selbst sauer sein.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (16. August 2015)

Ok, macht Sinn. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## bolg (16. August 2015)

@slowbeat - solange ich halt nicht frei kombinieren kann und recherchieren muss, um geeignete Kombinationen zu finden, ist für mich das System halt noch nicht ausgereift bzw nicht ausreichend standardisiert.


----------



## slowbeat (16. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @slowbeat - solange ich halt nicht frei kombinieren kann und recherchieren muss, um geeignete Kombinationen zu finden, ist für mich das System halt noch nicht ausgereift bzw nicht ausreichend standardisiert.


Wo ist das Problem?
Alles, was irgendwie als Tubeless Ready ausgewiesen ist, wurde vom Hersteller auf Kompatibilität getestet.

Wenn jetzt jemand unbedingt ein nicht kompatibles Teil verbauen möchte (hier die Felge), muss er gucken, ob es eine Adapterlösung gibt (Rimstrips gips).

Alternativ kannst Du auf UST setzen, dafür gibts seit min. 20 Jahren Felgen und passende Reifen. Auf die Felgen gehen auch alle Tubeless Ready Reifen mit Milch ohne Sorge druff.

Dein Problem ist Dein Glaube, oh Thomas


----------



## bolg (17. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?
> Alles, was irgendwie als Tubeless Ready ausgewiesen ist, wurde vom Hersteller auf Kompatibilität getestet.
> 
> Wenn jetzt jemand unbedingt ein nicht kompatibles Teil verbauen möchte (hier die Felge), muss er gucken, ob es eine Adapterlösung gibt (Rimstrips gips).
> ...


 
Nun ja, da bin ich schon deiner Meinung, dass die Voraussetzungen so geartet sein sollten, dass alle Komponenten die Kriterien erfüllen. Dann stehen die Chancen deutlich besser.
Unabhängig davon hab ich mich im Winter wirklich geärgert, dass trotz dieser Voraussetzungen anscheinend meine Reifen nicht dicht zu bekommen wAren. Wenn ich dann im vgl. eine Panne mit Schlauchreifen mir vor Augen halte, bin ich damit in der Wildnis deutlich besser aufgestellt. 10 Minuten und die Sache ist erledigt. Meine Pannen mit Tubeless waren ohne Werkstatt zu Hause nicht zu lösen. Ich denke, das ist schon ein Nachteil.

Über meine Glaubenshaltung werde ich noch mal nachdenken, auch wenn ich nicht Thomas heiße!


----------



## slowbeat (17. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann im vgl. eine Panne mit Schlauchreifen mir vor Augen halte, bin ich damit in der Wildnis deutlich besser aufgestellt. 10 Minuten und die Sache ist erledigt. Meine Pannen mit Tubeless waren ohne Werkstatt zu Hause nicht zu lösen. Ich denke, das ist schon ein Nachteil.


Bei mir dauert es keine 10 Minuten, von Tubeless auf Schlauch umzurüsten:
Laufrad ausbauen, Mantel runter, Milch auskippen (Notubes ist ungiftig), Ventil entfernen, Schlauch mit Mantel montieren, aufpumpen.

Der Vorteil von mit ohne Schlauch: kein plötzlicher Luftverlust mehr (wenn der Reifen von der Felge gehalten wird)!
Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen hinten einen Schnitt zugezogen bei einer CTF. Aufgepumpt und an der nächsten Verpflegung den Schlauch für die restlichen 30km eingezogen. Zu Hause provisorisch mit einem Schlauchflicken geflickt und eine Woche später wieder schlauchlos mit zweimal Nachpumpen eine 90km CTF gefahren. Danach zu Hause mit einem Tubelessflicken endgültig abgedichtet, hält prima.

Schlauchlos hat man andere Probleme als mit Schlauch, für mich überwiegen die Vorteile.
Im Winter fahre ich Latexschläuche in den Spikereifen. Vorsorglich, obwohl ich schlauchlos im Winter noch kein Problem hatte.
Die ollen Ice Spiker dichtzubekommen möchte ich einfach nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## bikerchris87 (22. August 2015)

Hab heut meinen Laufradsatz (DT Swiss E1900 Spline), der von Bionicon verbaut wurde, auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Dieser ist ja Tubless Ready. Allerdings ist bei einer Felge ,an der Stelle wo sie zusammengemacht ist, am Anfang Luft rausgekommen. Die Dichtmilch hats dann abgedichtet. Darf das überhaupt sein das die Naht undicht ist? 
Hier ein Bild:


----------



## 4mate (22. August 2015)

Es gibt gesteckte und geschweißte Felgen(stöße).
Dürfte klar sein, welche Felge dichter ist. Aber da
Dichtmilch dichtet (Ah, das Versmaß) dichtet siees
den Felgenstoß so dicht wie nur dicht überhaupt


----------



## stefan1067 (23. August 2015)

Bei mir ist tubles in diesem Jahr auch eine Unendliche Geschichte.
Auf dem Vorderrad ist ein 2 Jahre alter NN der die Luft über mehrere Wochen hält.
Auf dem Hinterrad ist ein neuer Rock Razor mit verstärkter Seitenwand.
Hier muß ich alle 2 Tage nachpumpen und man sieht auch am gesamten Reifen das Milch austritt. 
Man muß sich echt wundern das es bei einem Reifenhersteller wie Schwalbe solche Qualitätsunterschiede gibt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. August 2015)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist tubles in diesem Jahr auch eine Unendliche Geschichte.
> Auf dem Vorderrad ist ein 2 Jahre alter NN der die Luft über mehrere Wochen hält.
> Auf dem Hinterrad ist ein neuer Rock Razor mit verstärkter Seitenwand.
> Hier muß ich alle 2 Tage nachpumpen und man sieht auch am gesamten Reifen das Milch austritt.
> Man muß sich echt wundern das es bei einem Reifenhersteller wie Schwalbe solche Qualitätsunterschiede gibt.


Heißt am gesamten Reifen am Felgenhorn oder durch den Reifen?
Am Felgenhorn würde ja bedeuten, dass der Reifen schlecht sitzt. Hast du ihn ins Felgenhorn ploppen lassen? Da sind schonmal 3,5 bis 4 bar für nötig. Vorher das Felgenhorn mit Milch bestreichen und antrocknen lassen kann helfen, dito für den Reifenwulst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (23. August 2015)

Die Milch tritt durch den Reifen aus.Die Milch tritt durch die Flanken und teilweise durch die Lauffläche(hier bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher) aus. Der Reifen ist eigentlich ein Sieb.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. August 2015)

Bei einem Schwalbereifen? Snakeskin? Da würde ich mal nach Gewährleistung fragen!


----------



## stefan1067 (23. August 2015)

Die Milch tritt an vielen kleinen Löchern aus.
Wenn das Bike ein paar Tage am Haken hängt sieht man an der Flanke viele kleine feuchte Punkte.
Normal würde ich das evtl. gar nicht bemerken aber in diesem trockenen Sommer
fällt es auf den staubigen Reifen immer auf.
Mich wundert nur das der Reifen trotz Milch
( Doc Blue) nicht dicht wird.


----------



## Resibiker (23. August 2015)

Beim RockRazor hab ich das selbe problem hatten ihn 400km auf dem alten Edison da ist mir nichts aufgefallen (Ende letze saison).
Wie gesagt jetzt auf dem EVO seit 550km sehe ich auch die feuchten punkte bei dem trockenen Wetter (NoTube milch).
Abar vor einer Ausfahrt luftdruck kontrolieren und eventuel Aufpumpen ist für mich normal, da ich früher mit den Latex Schleuchen auch Druckverlust hatte.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. August 2015)

Das Problem hatte ich bei zwei Rocket Ron Reifen von Schwalbe auch schon.
Der eine sofort dicht, danach keine Probleme.
Den anderen musste ich lange schütteln bis er kurzfristig dicht war, aber alle Wochen wieder Luftverlust an vielen kleinen Minilöchern, genau wie du es beschreibst.
Nachdem ich mir jetzt einen Schnitt eingefangen habe, der zu groß war um durch die Milch abgedichtet zu werden, ist jetzt ein Schlauch drin .


----------



## triple-ooo (23. August 2015)

Sorry Leute, jedem ja seine Freude. Aber wegen der paar Gramm so ein rumgeiere und dann noch der ganze Sabber? Das würde MICH echt tierisch nerven. Das flicke ich lieber 1-2 Mal im Jahr nen Schlauch.
Würde mich wirklich interessieren, warum ihr euch das antut bzw. wo der Vorteil von Tubeless liegt?


----------



## aufgehts (23. August 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Das flicke ich lieber 1-2 Mal im Jahr nen Schlauch.



nach ständigen durchschlägen bin ich auf tubeless umgestiegen.
innerhalb 3 jahren nur 2x panne !!!!
und nein, das gewicht ist  nebensächlich...


----------



## Resibiker (23. August 2015)

Habe jetzt 7600 km X2 Reifen 15200 Km Notubes erfahrung
Pannen:
Ein hinterreifen abwurf (zu wenig druck) Schlauch rein und weiter.
Ein einstich mit aufpumpen ans ziel gekommen.
Ein 3mm schlitz hansaplast von aussen reingedrückt und aufgepumt (Pitspot 8min)
Sabber nur bei reifen wechsel alle 1000 bis 1500km


----------



## Sackmann (24. August 2015)

Tubeless hat viele Vorteile.
Ich hatte innerhalb von zwei Platten keine einzige Pannen, dann innerhalb eines Jahres zwei mit Tubeless.
Der Nachteil von Tubeless ist zweifelsohne, dass man geneigt ist, so wenig Druck zu fahren, dass man sich Schläge auf die Felge einfängt und auch ab und an an Burping leidet.
Das Burping werden (mit Verlaub) nur die Wenigsten erfahren - und zwar die, die in Anliegerkurven wirklich aggressiv fahren. Beim normaler Trailfahren gibt´s damit quasi keine Probleme.
Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass Kollegen von mir regelmäßig Probleme mit Tubeless haben. Erklären kann ich mir das nicht. Ich habe, wie erwähnt, damit in drei Jahren lediglich zwei Mal einen Ausfall erlitten.

Der Gewichtsvorteil ist für mich kein Ausschlagskriterium.

Deswegen fahre ich mittlerweile Schwalbe Procore. Dieses System ist wirklich der Hammer. Anders kann ich es nicht beschreiben. Das System wiegt etwas mehr als ein normales Schlauchsystem, bietet aber ein massives Plus an Traktion und Komfort. Ich hatte in PDS genau einen Platten (am letzten Tag), bei dem ich mir allerding beim Rock Razor die Karkasse aufgeschnitten hatte. Ansonsten gab es bei 1.3-1.4 Bar vorne und ca 1.6 Bar hinten (Procore jeweils mit 6 Bar) keinerlei Probleme. Im Gegenteil: Man kann in Wurzel- und Steinfeldern komplett draufhalten, ohne die Felge zu riskieren. Dieses System ist wirklich ein Mehrgewinn, denn ich mir erwünscht, aber nicht wirklich geglaubt hatte.

Mit Schläuchen musste ich immer knapp 2 Bar fahren. Traktion und Dämpfung sind damit nicht zu vergleichen. Und Platten habe ich mir dennoch regelmäßig geholt. Nicht nur 3 oder 4 im Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (24. August 2015)

Na, da scheint es ja doch zufriedene Benutzer von tubeless zu geben. Hatte sich in den Beiträgen vorher für mich eher anders gelesen. Das Procore hab ich auch auf dem Radar. Wenns mal ein vernünftiges Preisniveau erreicht hat ist werde ich es bestimmt auch mal ausprobieren!


----------



## stefan1067 (24. August 2015)

Ich habe nichts gegen tubless. Ich finde immer noch das es ein sehr gutes System ist.
Mich ärgert das die vermeintlichen Top Hersteller so unterschiedliche Qualitäten abliefern.
Ich werde den Reifen noch einmal demontieren, alles reinigen und ihn dann mit Montagepaste vom Reifenhändler montieren.
Als Milch werde ich mal No tubes anstatt Doc Blue nehmen. Vielleicht ist die ja besser.


----------



## bolg (24. August 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, jedem ja seine Freude. Aber wegen der paar Gramm so ein rumgeiere und dann noch der ganze Sabber? Das würde MICH echt tierisch nerven. Das flicke ich lieber 1-2 Mal im Jahr nen Schlauch.


 
So siehts bei mir inzwischen auch aus - allerdings mit der Milch im Schlauch


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. August 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Würde mich wirklich interessieren, warum ihr euch das antut bzw. wo der Vorteil von Tubeless liegt?


Ein Hauptvorteil von Tubeless ist der geringe Rollwiderstand. Man spart sich 5 Watt pro Rad.
Für Tourenfahrer ist das ein Argument, für Endurofahrer eher nicht.
Alternativ kann man auch Latexschläuche verwenden. Hier spart man ca. 4 Watt pro Rad.


----------



## bolg (25. August 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ein Hauptvorteil von Tubeless ist der geringe Rollwiderstand. Man spart sich 5 Watt pro Rad.
> Für Tourenfahrer ist das ein Argument, für Endurofahrer eher nicht.
> Alternativ kann man auch Latexschläuche verwenden. Hier spart man ca. 4 Watt pro Rad.


Rollwiderstand? Da geht es doch eher um Schwungmasse, oder?


----------



## slowbeat (25. August 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ein Hauptvorteil von Tubeless ist der geringe Rollwiderstand. Man spart sich 5 Watt pro Rad.
> Für Tourenfahrer ist das ein Argument, für Endurofahrer eher nicht.
> Alternativ kann man auch Latexschläuche verwenden. Hier spart man ca. 4 Watt pro Rad.


Das sind die Sachen, die man sich noch irgendwie einreden kann.
Fühlbar isses meiner Meinung nach so erstmal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (26. August 2015)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Als Milch werde ich mal No tubes anstatt Doc Blue nehmen. Vielleicht ist die ja besser.


Doc Blue IST Notubes!


----------



## stefan1067 (26. August 2015)

Ach so, das wusste ich nicht.Jetzt bleibt nur noch Reifendichtgel vom Traktor zum testen übrig.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Das sind die Sachen, die man sich noch irgendwie einreden kann.
> Fühlbar isses meiner Meinung nach so erstmal nicht.


Da gebe ich dir prinzipiell recht.
Aber wenn man jetzt noch zusätzlich das Reifenmodell wechselt, also z. B. Nobby Nic Pacestar tubeless gegen Hans Dampf Trailstar mit Schlauch, dann fährt man 1300Hm bei 7% Steigung und 180Watt Tretleistung ca. 10 min schneller hoch.
D. h. dein Kumpel wartet genüsslich 10 min oben auf dich, obwohl er gar nicht fitter ist.
Dafür hast du bergab natürlich wesentlich mehr Grip.
Wie auch immer, bei Touren ev. ein Thema, beim Endurobiken eher nicht.


----------



## hulster (27. August 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das Burping werden (mit Verlaub) nur die Wenigsten erfahren - und zwar die, die in Anliegerkurven wirklich aggressiv fahren. Beim normaler Trailfahren gibt´s damit quasi keine Probleme.
> .



Dem widerspreche ich - auf verwinkelten Trails kann dir schnell mal das VR so quer stehen, dass das Ding burpt. Selbst erlebt.
Ich gehe selbst mittlerweile wieder von den extrem niedrigen Drücken weg. Bin mit 90 kg im Winter teilweise 1,4 vorne, 1,6 hinten gefahren.
Für Finale hatte ich dann beschlossen wegen Durchschlagsgefahr höheren Druck zu fahren. Hab mich jetzt so bei 1,8/2.0 eingependelt.
Das scheint mir genug Reserven zu bieten und Burping hatte ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## hulster (27. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Rollwiderstand? Da geht es doch eher um Schwungmasse, oder?



Nein, die Walk-Arbeit des Reifen. Und bei Schlauch kommt walkt dieser halt auch noch. Ist aber nur eine Komponente des Rollwiderstandes


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Rollwiderstand? Da geht es doch eher um Schwungmasse, oder?


Ok, jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst. Ja, das Massenträgheitsmoment ist durch Tubeless auch etwas geringer, so dass sich das Rad etwas leichter beschleunigen lässt. Spart wohl bei jedem Beschleunigungsvorgang ein paar Watt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. August 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich - auf verwinkelten Trails kann dir schnell mal das VR so quer stehen, dass das Ding burpt. Selbst erlebt.
> Ich gehe selbst mittlerweile wieder von den extrem niedrigen Drücken weg. Bin mit 90 kg im Winter teilweise 1,4 vorne, 1,6 hinten gefahren.
> Für Finale hatte ich dann beschlossen wegen Durchschlagsgefahr höheren Druck zu fahren. Hab mich jetzt so bei 1,8/2.0 eingependelt.
> Das scheint mir genug Reserven zu bieten und Burping hatte ich auch nicht mehr.


Dieselben Erfahrungen habe ich so gemacht und fahre mittlerweile Tubeless auch etwa 1,8/2,0bar
Ich staune immer, wenn Leute von Drücken unter einem bar schreiben. Selbst mit Procore kann das kein sinnvolles Fahrverhalten in Kurven mehr bieten.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (29. August 2015)

Wobei, 2 bar kann man auch mit Schlauch problemlos fahren. Das wäre also nicht unbedingt ein Argument für Tubeless.
Ich hab gerade in den News über die Eurobike gelesen, dass Schwalbe jetzt einen neuen Schlauch aus Kunststoff rausbringt, der nur 70g wiegt und sehr stabil sein soll.


----------



## aufgehts (29. August 2015)

70 g ....ob der was taugt bei grobem untergrund....
für mich bleibt pannensicherheit, mit abstand der hauptgrund, für tubeless.
fahre jeweils trail-king protection 2.4 v/h 1,5/1,7 bar , und das passt im groben gelände.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. August 2015)

2bar mit oder ohne Schlauch ist von der "Konsistenz" des Reifens aber schon ein Unterschied. Und vorne sind es bei mir auch max. 1,8bar, wobei ich dann wochenlang nur per Handauflegen Druck prüfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (30. August 2015)

Yup - natürlich. ABER Schlauch bietet nunmal keine Pannensicherheit.

Zu den Drücken. Klar unter 1 Bar ist nen bisschen arg wenig, hängt auch vom Gewicht ab.
Ist aber ne Frage was man fährt. Wenn es primär um Grip in technisch schwierigen aber langsamen Sektionen geht, mag das noch fahrbar sein.
Wenn es dann schneller und kurviger wird, wird es wohl schwierig.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. September 2015)

Hey, heute habe ich beim Abendessen in Latsch die BIKE Testfahrer kennengelernt.
Und was haben Sie getestet?
Ein Edison Evo "Non Bionicon System" in schwarz.
Die sind mit den 6 Testbikes 6x an einem Tag den Tschili-Trail runtergedonnert, d.h. 6600Hm. Respekt.
Die BIKE Testfahrer waren sehr sehr jung. Zwei allerhöchstens etwa Anfang zwanzig, einer etwas älter, Anfang dreißig.
Die schwarz anodisierte Farbe des Edison-Alurahmen wurde als robust gelobt. Warten wir gespannt auf die nächste BIKE Bravo .


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. September 2015)

Sag mal, DOKK, arbeitest du auch was? Bei mir kommt Neid auf, wo du ständig von den Hotspots berichtest.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. September 2015)

Ja, ich habe einen exzellenten Plan umgesetzt:
Ich wandere meine Frau bis ca. 15h müde, dann ist die Holde froh, dass sie an den Pool darf und ich genieße die Segnungen der Bike-Neuzeit: Mit dem Lift bergauf und dann mit 16cm bergab Spaß haben.
Ist also eigentlich kein Bikeurlaub, sondern Familienurlaub . Alles eine Frage des Marketings.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. September 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Und was haben Sie getestet?
> Ein Edison Evo "Non Bionicon System" in schwarz.


Das ist ja nun schon mehrfach getestet worden. Da besteht ja ein Hauch von Hoffnung, dass endlich auch die verschiedenen Bikes mit Geometrieverstellung gegeneinander getestet werden. Bionicon braucht da keine Angst zu haben.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (11. September 2015)

Ach übrigens, Biketestredakteur ist auch kein Traumberuf mehr. Die Jungs sind am Dienstag Nachmittag angereist, Mittwoch, wie schon geschrieben, sechs Mal mit dem VW Bus 1100 Hm hoch und den Tschilitrail runtergeballert. Danach immer Testbogen ausfüllen und diskutieren. Ende des Tages erst gegen 20h. Am Donnerstag weiter diskutieren und Testberichte abschließen. Donnerstag gegen 14h wieder im VW Bus zurück nach D. 
In diesem Sinne: Augen auf bei der Berufswahl.


----------



## aufgehts (11. September 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: Augen auf bei der Berufswahl.



mein beileid hält sich in grenzen.
zumal die allermeisten , quereinsteiger für eine begrenzte zeit sind....


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (16. September 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun schon mehrfach getestet worden. Da besteht ja ein Hauch von Hoffnung, dass endlich auch die verschiedenen Bikes mit Geometrieverstellung gegeneinander getestet werden. Bionicon braucht da keine Angst zu haben.



Wenn ich mir das Alter der Tester so anschaue, wird klar, warum generell Geometrieverstellung etwas aus der Mode gekommen sind. Die Tester waren so jung, fit und beweglich, dass sie statt den Bionicon-Knopf zu drücken sich einfach nach vorne beugen.
Darüber hinaus haben sie sich hauptsächlich shuttlen lassen. Wer mit dem Lift oder dem Shuttle fährt braucht natürlich überhaupt keine Geometrieverstellung .
Das Alter der BIKE-Tester erklärt einiges.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Das Alter der BIKE-Tester erklärt einiges.


Das mag schon sein. Aber wenn es dann um Verstellgeometrien geht, sollten auch Tester  der Zielgruppe entstammen.
Das ist sonst wie der Wetterbericht:
"Ein schöner Tag heute, wunderbares Sommerwetter bis zu 30 °C." 
Da gehe ich gleich zum Schräubeln in den Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (16. September 2015)

Ja schon, aber prinzipiell hat eine Verstellgeometrie nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. D.h. junge Tester werden trotzdem testen.

Das etliche Trends aus dem Endurobereich gut zu "erfahrenen" Mountainbikern passen ist ehe interessant:
- Viel Federweg macht das Biken extrem komfortabel
- Eine aufrechte Sitzposition ist gut für den Rücken
- Eine Panzerung schützt die älteren Knochen
- Eine Gondel, ein Shuttle oder ein E-Bike helfen bei nachlassenden Kräften
- Wenn dann doch mal selber bergauf gefahren wird, gelten 1000 Hm als heroische Tour
In sofern ist das MTB-Thema mit den Bikern der ersten Stunde mitgealtert.

Mein neuer Wahlspruch wird sein:
"Ich bin nicht mehr ganz jung, deshalb fahr ich jetzt Enduro".


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. September 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber prinzipiell hat eine Verstellgeometrie nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. D.h. junge Tester werden trotzdem testen.


Natürlich. Ich meine folgendes: Wenn ein junger Tester vor Kraft und Kondition strotzt, wird er kaum bewerten können, was so eine Verstellung für jemanden bedeutet, der um jedes Watt, das er effektiv aufs Pedal bringt, kämpfen muss.
Und Enduro ist für ältere Herren genau das richtige. Wenn wir dann da sind, schauen wir mal, wie wir da heil runter kommen. Und wenn wir dann auf der Sänfte Rücken und Schultern schonend zum nächsten Spot auf dem Hometrail fahren, besprechen wir detailliert die eben vollbrachte Heldentat.


----------



## tane (24. September 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn ein junger Tester vor Kraft und Kondition strotzt, wird er kaum bewerten können, was so eine Verstellung für jemanden bedeutet, der um jedes Watt, das er effektiv aufs Pedal bringt, kämpfen muss.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Oktober 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Hey, heute habe ich beim Abendessen in Latsch die BIKE Testfahrer kennengelernt.
> Und was haben Sie getestet?
> Ein Edison Evo "Non Bionicon System" in schwarz. ...
> Warten wir gespannt auf die nächste BIKE Bravo .



"Hat das Bike denn gar keine Geometrieverstellung", platzte es aus einem neugierigen Passanten beim Test in Latsch heraus (siehe Testbericht unten)
So, so, also neugierig bin ich und platze da einfach heraus . So ist die Presse, immer alles verfälscht wiedergeben .


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (13. November 2015)

Hallo Bioniconisten

Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. Ich plane nächstes Jahr den "Dolomiti Freeride" zu fahren. Das ist im Prinzip eine Alpenüberquerung mit Liftunterstützung und starkem Fokus auf den Enduro-Abfahrten. 5000 Hm bergauf, 10000Hm bergab, in ca. 5 Tagen.





Der "Dolomiti Freeride" wird wie folgt beschrieben: "Die insgesamt 52km langen Trails und Waldwege sind berauschend, hinreißend, faszinierend, aber eben auch kernig, zum Teil schwierig und anspruchsvoll. Da braucht man schon eine gute, geschulte Fahrtechnik. Das ist nichts für Einsteiger. Auf der anderen Seite soll das jetzt auch nicht abschreckend klingen: Man muss kein Hardcore-Freerider mit Protektoren und einer entsprechenden Downhill-Maschine sein, um diesen Trails zu genießen oder überhaupt zu meistern. Diese Pfade sind auch für alle guten Tourenfahrer fahrbar, die eine gewisse Trailerfahrung und ein normales All-Mountain-Bike haben. Und selbst wenn man hie und da sein Bike ein Stück weit schieben muss, so lernt man auf dieser Tour seinBike sehr gut zu beherrschen." (Traumtouren Transalp von Ulrich Stanciu).


Generell ist meine Fitness Ok, aber nicht Top, mein Bikekumpel ist 10 Jahre jünger,10 kg leichter, etwas fitter und fährt ein Alva 160mm. Bergab gibt es leichte Vorteile für mich.

Jetzt kommt meine Frage:
- Nehm ich mein Bionicon Alva mit 160mm und habe es bergauf einfacher, oder
- nehme ich das brandneue Bionicon Edison 180mm, das aktuell ein Kilo schwerer ist, oder
- baue ich ein paar Teile vom Alva ans Edison, kauf mir ein neues Vorderrad und ein paar Teile dazu und optimiere das Edison 180mm auf 12,95 kg? Auch die Reifenfrage ist natürlich nicht geklärt, lieber 1000Hm leichter bergauf und dafür Abstriche bergab oder umgekehrt.

Ich habe eine Teileliste angehängt, links mein Alva, in der Mitte mein aktuelles Edison, rechts der virtuelle optimierte Aufbau, in Farbe die jeweilige Änderungen.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Toxxxic (13. November 2015)

Krass, 180mm Federweg und beim Gewicht eine 12 vor dem Komma .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (13. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Hallo Bioniconisten
> 
> Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. Ich plane nächstes Jahr den "Dolomiti Freeride" zu fahren. Das ist im Prinzip eine Alpenüberquerung mit Liftunterstützung und starkem Fokus auf den Enduro-Abfahrten. 5000 Hm bergauf, 10000Hm bergab, in ca. 5 Tagen.
> 
> ...


Voller Respekt erst mal. Bin auch noch kein Bioniconist. Trau mich trotzdem zu fragen, ob Du das nicht etwas zu wissenschaftlich angehst. Wenn Du so aufs Gramm schaust, musst Du auch Deine Ausrüstung (Helm, Klamotten etc.) mit einbeziehen. Das führt doch zu weit, oder?? Ich würde eher nach Gefühl und Nutzen als nach der Waage gehen. Deine Tabelle macht mir irgenwie Angst.


----------



## 4mate (14. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt meine Frage:
> - *Nehm ich mein Bionicon Alva mit 160mm und habe es bergauf einfacher*,


2 Fahrer, 2 x 160er


DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Generell ist meine Fitness Ok, aber nicht Top, mein Bikekumpel ist 10 Jahre jünger,
> fitter und fährt ein Alva 160mm. *Bergab gibt es leichte Vorteile für mich*.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (14. November 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> ... ob Du das nicht etwas zu wissenschaftlich angehst. Wenn Du so aufs Gramm schaust, musst Du auch Deine Ausrüstung (Helm, Klamotten etc.) mit einbeziehen. Das führt doch zu weit, oder??....


Ok, ich gebe es zu, ich habe über die letzten zehn Jahren auch die Ausrüstung optimiert und es gibt hier auch eine Liste  
Vom Gefühl her tendiere ich zum nagelneuen Edison.



4mate schrieb:


> 2 Fahrer, 2 x 160er


Ist im Prinzip richtig gefolgert. Man könnte allerdings über andere Reifen schneller werden und trotzdem das Edison mit 18cm nehmen, oder?


----------



## hulster (14. November 2015)

Nimm das EVO und nimm ein Kilo ab. Du fährst kein Rennen. Und ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen 5000 Hm sind überschaubar.
Ich (Jahrgang 66, 90kg) bin letztes Jahr mit nem 13kg 29er mit vorne/hinten DHRII nen AlpX mit 14000 Hm mit Prio auf technisch runter gefahren - ohne zu Leiden. Hab mich natürlich etwas vorbereitet.
Soll heißen - lass die Materialoptimierung auf Leistung. Mach das Rad so fertig, dass du dich runter wohlfühlst.
Fürs rauf ein wenig vorbereiten - kann sich bei 5000 Hm aber in Grenzen halten.

Viel Spaß - schöne Tour. Könnte mir auch Spaß machen.


----------



## 4mate (14. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ist im Prinzip richtig gefolgert. Man könnte allerdings über andere Reifen schneller werden und trotzdem das Edison mit 18cm nehmen, oder?


Nein. Du brauchst keinen "technischen Vorteil"


----------



## bonzoo (14. November 2015)

Bist du das neue Evo schon gefahren? Ich nicht, aber laut diversen Beiträgen/Berichten fährt sich das Bike bergab deutlich potenter als das alte Alva. Wenn dein Alpen-X wirklich einen starken Fokus auf "Enduro Abfahren" hat, dann würde ich mir um die 1 Kg bergauf mehr keine Gedanken machen, sondern das Rad wählen, welches bergab besser geht. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass eine anspruchsvolle Abfahrt auch Kraft kostet... ein Bike, welches Dir mehr Fahrfehler verzeiht und insgesamt mehr "bügelt" ist da einfach nur entspannter. Wie bereits erwähnt, solltest du neben deinem Bike auch die restliche Ausrüstung auf Gewicht optimieren... Falls du das nicht eh schon getan hast 

Im optimierten Aufbau listet du die Ryde Trace Enduro auf. Darf ich fragen wieviel du wiegst und wie dein Fahrstil aussieht? Ich habe die Felge und aufgrund einer unbedachten Aktion eine schöne Delle reingefahren. Die Felge ist leicht & breit, aber definitiv für kein "Gemosche im Steinfeld" ausgelegt...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (14. November 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass eine anspruchsvolle Abfahrt auch Kraft kostet... ein Bike, welches Dir mehr Fahrfehler verzeiht und insgesamt mehr "bügelt" ist da einfach nur entspannter. ...
> 
> Im optimierten Aufbau listet du die Ryde Trace Enduro auf. Darf ich fragen wieviel du wiegst und wie dein Fahrstil aussieht? Ich habe die Felge und aufgrund einer unbedachten Aktion eine schöne Delle reingefahren. Die Felge ist leicht & breit, aber definitiv für kein "Gemosche im Steinfeld" ausgelegt...



Ok, bergab Kraft sparen, das ist ein Argument.
Das mit der Felge auch, in den Dolomiten gibt es viele Steinfelder. Vor einigen Jahren ist mir eine leichte Felge dort tatsächlich an der Seite ausgebrochen. Die Ryde fahr ich seit zwei Jahren, für härtere Einsätze habe ich aber immer auf den Originallaufradsatz vom Alva mit der Alex SX 44 zurückgegriffen.
Mein Fahrstil? Old School, überlegt, kein Geballere, aber auch nicht langsam.


----------



## ABBiker (14. November 2015)

Am Vorderrad habe ich die Trace Enduro auch. Bisher keine Probleme bei ca. 75 kg. Fürs Hinterrad würde ich sie mir aber auch nicht verbauen, da kommt es eher mal zu einem harten Durchschlag.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (14. November 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Nimm das EVO und nimm ein Kilo ab. ...
> Soll heißen - lass die Materialoptimierung auf Leistung. Mach das Rad so fertig, dass du dich runter wohlfühlst.
> Fürs rauf ein wenig vorbereiten - kann sich bei 5000 Hm aber in Grenzen halten..


Abnehmen und etwas trainieren ist natürlich schon vorgesehen  .
Der letzte AlpX liegt leider schon 5 Jahre zurück und man wird tendenziell nicht jünger, fitter und leichter. Auch das Zeitbudget wird gefühlt immer knapper, aber das kennt ihr wahrscheinlich schon. Bis 35 geht es bergauf, danach bergab


----------



## slowbeat (14. November 2015)

Fahr beide Räder gegeneinander Probe auf langer Strecke, also mal mindestens 4h mit viel Bergauffahrt.
Nimm das, mit dem Du besser fahren kannst.

Das Gewicht ist doch eher zweitrangig, bei den Reifen kannst Du noch was erträglicher machen. Hinten was leichter rollendes, Nobby Nick z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (14. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. Ich plane nächstes Jahr den "Dolomiti Freeride" zu fahren. Das ist im Prinzip eine Alpenüberquerung mit Liftunterstützung und starkem Fokus auf den Enduro-Abfahrten. 5000 Hm bergauf, 10000Hm bergab, in ca. 5 Tagen.



hi,
habe dieses jahr eine ähnliche tour gemacht.
http://www.go-crazy.de/kobs/user/goc101.php?rid=440&selection=AlpenCross&lev1=1&lev2=1&lev3=1
mein 180 alva wiegt 16,2
die angekündigten abfahrten auf s2-s3 niveau waren tatsächlich auch so.
die tragestrecken waren natürlich anstrengend , bergab aber genau richtig....
bei deinen ,,leichtbau-varianten,, glaub ich nicht,
dass sie meinen urlaub überlebt hätten....
und nein, bin kein jungspund sonder älter als du.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (14. November 2015)

Deine Tour sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Das Parpaner Rothorn ist super, das ist auf meiner persönlichen Singeltrailliste ganz vorne dabei. 

16,2 kg, wer es mag. Und Protektorenpflicht lese ich auf deinem Link.

Muss ich mir jetzt auch noch Protektoren kaufen, das wird ja immer schwerer .
Es gibt leichte Einwegprotektoren, vielleicht nehme ich die. Stürzen wollt ich nicht, deshalb hab ich ja jetzt 18 cm Federweg


----------



## aufgehts (14. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Stürzen wollt ich nicht, deshalb hab ich ja jetzt 18 cm Federweg



 april-scherz.....


----------



## aufgehts (14. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt auch noch Protektoren kaufen, das wird ja immer schwerer .



enduro fahren  oben-unten-ohne ist eigentlich ein no-go
jedenfalls das was ich unter enduro fahren verstehe.....
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (14. November 2015)

S3 fahren ist nicht Enduro.
Enduro ist eine Marketingerfindung


----------



## aufgehts (14. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Enduro ist eine Marketingerfindung



da magst wirklich recht haben....
ist grad ein hype....
wenn man die sts
genau anschaut,
kann man doch zumindest einschätzen ,
was tatsächlich als anforderung gilt...

würde mal deine anfrage auch in dieser richtung weiter verfolgen...


----------



## hulster (14. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt auch noch Protektoren kaufen, das wird ja immer schwerer .
> Es gibt leichte Einwegprotektoren, vielleicht nehme ich die. Stürzen wollt ich nicht, deshalb hab ich ja jetzt 18 cm Federweg



Harald Philipp sagt auch - "Stürzen ist keine Option"

Scheisse bloß, dass ich nicht so gut fahre.

Ich hatte auf meinem AlpX leichte Bliss mit (Arg Minimalist). Leicht genug aber schützen vor bösen Ecken und Abschürfen, die dann die nächsten Tage sehr unangenehm machen.

Aber jeder wie er will - das mein ich auch so.

Zum Thema Enduro - Begriff ist egal. Du willst S2-S3 fahren. Das birgt immer ein gewisses Restrisiko.

P.S.: Enduro ist keine Marketingerfindung - Enduro ist die Qualifizierung einer Rennserie, die bezeichnet das mehr oder weniger heftig runtergeht und man halt auch selbst hochstrampeln muss. Enduro-Räder klassifiziert nur, dass sie zu Beidem in der Lage sind. Diese Gattung Räder als solche geht in Ordnung, das sie nur bezeichnet, dass die heftig runter und auch hoch können.

Das MTBler den Begriff Enduro fälschlicherweise als allgemeine Klassifizierung für besonders schwierige Strecken benutzen, ist wohl eher dem üblichen Schwanzvergleich zu schulden.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (15. November 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Harald Philipp sagt auch - "Stürzen ist keine Option"


Sehr richtig!



hulster schrieb:


> P.S.: Enduro ist keine Marketingerfindung - Enduro ist die Qualifizierung einer Rennserie, die bezeichnet das mehr oder weniger heftig runtergeht und man halt auch selbst hochstrampeln muss. Enduro-Räder klassifiziert nur, dass sie zu Beidem in der Lage sind. Diese Gattung Räder als solche geht in Ordnung, das sie nur bezeichnet, dass die heftig runter und auch hoch können.
> 
> Das MTBler den Begriff Enduro fälschlicherweise als allgemeine Klassifizierung für besonders schwierige Strecken benutzen, ist wohl eher dem üblichen Schwanzvergleich zu schulden.



Das erste Enduro wurde ca. 2000 von Specialized auf den Markt gebracht mit 12cm Federweg. Endurorennen gab es da noch keine. Protektoren gab es damals eher noch nicht.

Der "Dolomiti Freeride" wird wie folgt beschrieben: "Die insgesamt 52km langen Trails und Waldwege sind berauschend, hinreißend, faszinierend, aber eben auch kernig, zum Teil schwierig und anspruchsvoll. Da braucht man schon eine gute, geschulte Fahrtechnik. Das ist nichts für Einsteiger. Auf der anderen Seite soll das jetzt auch nicht abschreckend klingen: Man muss kein Hardcore-Freerider mit Protektoren und einer entsprechenden Downhill-Maschine sein, um diesen Trails zu genießen oder überhaupt zu meistern. Diese Pfade sind auch für alle guten Tourenfahrer fahrbar, die eine gewisse Trailerfahrung und ein normales All-Mountain-Bike haben. Und selbst wenn man hie und da sein Bike ein Stück weit schieben muss, so lernt man auf dieser Tour sein Bike sehr gut zu beherrschen." (Traumtouren Transalp von Ulrich Stanciu).

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es Enduristen, die eher Freeride fahren => Protektorenpflicht, und Enduristen, die Endurotouren fahren, bergab mit relativ hoher Geschwindigkeit. Und je nach Geschwindigkeit sind dann Protektoren mehr oder weniger sinnhaft.


----------



## hulster (15. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es Enduristen, die eher Freeride fahren => Protektorenpflicht, und Enduristen, die Endurotouren fahren, bergab mit relativ hoher Geschwindigkeit. Und je nach Geschwindigkeit sind dann Protektoren mehr oder weniger sinnhaft.



Für beides gilt eigentlich Protektorenpflicht. Beim Einem wegen Airtime, beim anderen wegen Geschwindigkeit. Beides bedeutet nicht unbedingt höheres Sturzrisiko, aber das Risiko der schwere der Verletzung steigt. 
Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es extreme/technische Abfahrten, aber langsam, die im Allgemeinen Stolperbiken genannt wird. Hier ist das Sturzrisiko relativ hoch, aber die Folge der meisten Stürze eher harmlos.
Die Bliss haben mich noch nie gestört, selbst bei hohen Temperaturen über 25°C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (15. November 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> hi,
> mein 180 alva wiegt 16,2...
> bei deinen ,,leichtbau-varianten,, glaub ich nicht,
> dass sie meinen urlaub überlebt hätten....


Man kann materialmordend oder materialschonend fahren.
Man kann seine Linie sauber wählen, oder einfach drüberheizen.
Man kann Stürze als akzeptabel einplanen oder nicht.

Je nachdem kommt ein anderer sinnvoller Aufbau des Enduros raus.

Ein leichtes Enduro aufzubauen, welches exakt auf die eigenen Fähigkeiten zugeschnitten ist, ist fast schon eine Kunst. Nicht jeder hat die Lust, das Geld, die Geduld und letztendlich auch die Konsequenz das durchzuziehen.
Viele fahren halt von der Stange und sind robust genug die Nachteilen zu ignorieren.

Wie auch immer, jeder wie er es mag. Durch Meinungsaustausch wird man klug!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Durch Meinungsaustausch wird man klug!


Nö, durch probieren


----------



## slash-sash (15. November 2015)

Das ist wieder einer dieser Threads, wo man sich fagt, was er für einen Sinn hat. Im Grunde geht es doch nur darum, dass deine innere Entscheidung mit mehr Argumenten gefüttert wird. Denn eigentlich hat zu dem Thema jeder eine andere Meinung und es verläuft sich in einer Diskussionsschleife, die ganz am Ende eigentlich nichts mehr mit der eigentlich gestellten Frage zu tun hat.
Woher sollen *wir *wissen, was für *dich *am Besten ist? 
Ich könnte jetzt einen Vergleich zwischen einem 180er Alva Coil mit G2s und einem 160er Evo mit BS abgeben. Aber was bringt es dir, da du gar nicht weißt, wie ich fahre, wo meine Stärken, meine Schwächen liegen, was für Vorlieben ich habe, wie groß mein innerer Schweinehund etc. ist!
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du egal wann, egal wo, es schwierig wird; ob bergauf oder bergab; dich jedes Mal Gewissensbisse plagen, nicht doch besser das andere Bike genommen zu haben. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, wenn du bergauf eine CC-Feile nehmen würdest und es bergauf richtig schwer in den Beinen wird, du dich fragen wirst, ob du nicht doch besser die 20g leichteren Reifen hättest auziehen sollen. Bergab die gleiche Geschichte.
Bitte, nicht böse sein, wenn ich das so frei nach Schnauze schreibe. Ich kenne dich nicht und will dir weiß Gott nicht zu nahe treten. Ganz im Gegenteil. Das soll dich zum Nachdenken anregen.
Nimm das Bike, auf dem du dich wohler fühlst. Das ist das Wichtigste in brenzligen Situationen. Nur so wirst du den Alpen-X genießen können. 
Mach dir im Vorfeld nicht allzuviele Gedanken. Du wirst nicht für jede Situation gewappnet sein. Und das ist doch genau das Spannenden an der ganzen Geschichte. Oder gehst du bei der kleinsten Wolke draußen nur mit Regenschirm aus dem Haus?
Ach, und noch was brennt mir auf dem Herzen: Enduro hin, Enduro her, ob Hype oder nicht. Sch.. egal, wie das Kind heißt. Wenn ich vorhabe alpine Trails zu fahren; und damit meine ich nicht die Schotterautobahnen von Hütte zu Hütte; dann gehören auch Schoner dazu. Oder lässt du deinen Helm auch zu Hause?
Und ja, ich habe schon zu Specialized's erstem "Enduro" Schoner getragen. Vielleicht nicht bei uns im Teutoburger Wald, aber, wenn es in den Bikeurlaub in die Alpen ging.
Noch mals, zum Abschluß. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen; ich will dir in keinsterweise an den Karren fahren, dich beschimpfen, so daß u dir auf den Schlips getreten fühlst. Bitte lies das Ganze auch so 
Wenn du eine Einschätzung der beiden oben genannten Bikes haben willst, frag. Aber wie gesagt: das ist *meine *Meinung. die wäre dann nicht 1 zu 1 auf dich übertragbar.
So, und jetzt viel Spaß


Sascha


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (15. November 2015)

Also, ich liege krank auf dem Sofa und bisher wars eine, glaube ich, sinnvolle, unterhaltsame, hilfreiche Diskussion. Vielen Dank.
- Hinweis auch die Ausrüstung mit zu optimieren (@TheSpecialOne )
- Ratschlag das leichtere Bike zu nehmen (@4mate )
- Tipp zur Kraftersparnis bergab durch mehr Federweg (@bonzoo )
- Hinweis zur Haltbarkeit von Felgen in Steinfeldern (@bonzoo , @ABBiker )
- Vorschlag abzunehmen und mehr zu trainieren (@hulster )
- Ratschlag einen leichter rollenden Hinterreifen zu nehmen (@slowbeat )
- Tipps für leichte Protektoren (@hulster , die Bliss Arg Minimalist probier ich mal)

- @slash-sash . Bitte sachlich bleiben.
Ich überlege mir zuerst wie ich mein Bike aufbaue, setze es um und dann ist es auch gut.


----------



## bolg (15. November 2015)

@slash-sash - du beschwerst dich gleich im ersten Satz über die Sinnhaftigkeit des Threads, um dann gefühlte 1000 Wörter vom Stapel zu lassen, deren Inhalt dann genauso überflüssig ist, wenn man deine voran gestellte Aussage mal als gegeben hinnehmen möchte.
Was ich allerdings nicht tue! Ein Forum lebt doch genau von der Bandbreite derer, die sich hier beteiligen. Das mögen dann Profis oder Anfänger sein, die ein Anliegen haben, das sie diskutieren möchten. Ist doch egal, wenn mich ein Thema halt nicht interessiert, les ich drüber weg. Wenn einer dann genau darüber nörgelt und mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger hier maßregelt, frag ich mich, ob der hier richtig aufgehoben ist.
Ich find es nicht schlimm, wenn man sich hier auch mal mit weniger tiefschürfenden Fragen die Zeit vertreibt, um sich für die eine oder andere Sache zu entscheiden.

Apropos, ich bin sicherlich kein Profi. Mir macht das Rad fahren einfach Spaß und deshalb stelle ich auch weiterhin hier Fragen, wie es mir passt!


----------



## slash-sash (15. November 2015)

Sorry, was war noch mal deine Aussage in den gefühlten 1001 Wörtern?
Armes Forum. Da kann ich mich echt nur selbst zitieren. 


slash-sash schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil. Das soll dich zum Nachdenken anregen.


Schönen Abend noch. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxxxic (16. November 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du egal wann, egal wo, es schwierig wird; ob bergauf oder bergab; dich jedes Mal Gewissensbisse plagen, nicht doch besser das andere Bike genommen zu haben. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, wenn du bergauf eine CC-Feile nehmen würdest und es bergauf richtig schwer in den Beinen wird, du dich fragen wirst, ob du nicht doch besser die 20g leichteren Reifen hättest auziehen sollen. Bergab die gleiche Geschichte...


Ich glaube das ist die "kritische" Passage, der Stein des Anstoßes.
Ohne DOKK zu kennen, wirst du etwas *zu *persönlich. Da helfen auch die ganzen "ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten" Aussagen nicht.
Darüber solltest *du *mal nachdenken.

Generell gibt es glaube ich zwei Arten von Bikern:
1) Die sehr Gesunden, Fitten. Denen ist jede Art von Gewichtsoptimierung, detaillierte Planung etc. egal. Sie haben genug Reserven um mit allen Problemen umzugehen. Sie neigen zur "Arroganz der Gesunden".
2) Die anderen, die nicht so fit, gesund und robust sind. Diese versuchen durch Materialoptimierung, detallierter Tourenplanung, etc. ihre Mankos auszugleichen. Sie neigen vielleicht zur Überplanung.

Wie üblich gilt: Toleranz von allen Seiten bitte!

Mir persönlich hat DOKKs Exceltabelle gefallen. Man kann detailliert nachverfolgen wo der Speck am Edison steckt. Ich lese hier im Edison-Thread: Mein Bike wiegt 15kg, deines nur 13.7kg. Wo ist der Unterschied? Und dann stellt sich raus, an 10 Teilen wurde je 100g mehr verbraten und bei den Laufeädern noch mehr. Ganz einfach und transparent.

In diesem Sinne: Peace!


----------



## slash-sash (16. November 2015)

Falls das der Stein des Anstoßes ist, bitte ich um Verzeihung. Denn der Satz sollte in keinsterweise einen persönlichen Angriff darstellen. 
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass diesen Gedankengang *JEDER!!!* von uns hat. Ist doch auch völlig normal, wenn du "stundenlang, abwechslungslos" den Berg hoch kurbelst. 
Die beiden "Haustiere" sind nunmal die Schlimmsten; der Kater und der Schweinehund. Also, mal wieder heißer gegessen, als gekocht wurde. 
Wäre das dann jetzt geklärt? 
Die Kernaussage meines Posts steht und fällt ja nicht mit diesem Satz. Somit bleibt meine Kernaussage ja bestehen



Sascha


----------



## TheSpecialOne (16. November 2015)

Ist doch alles gut. Keiner ist irgendwem zu Nahe getreten und jeder hat auch irgendwie recht. Ist doch eine wie ich finde freundliche und auch interessante Diskussion. Die Entscheidung fürs Equipment für einen AlpenX kann nur ein bestmöglicher Kompromiss sein. Würde es nur Bergauf gehen hieße die Maxime möglichst leicht (deshalb vielleicht etwas anfällig) - bei nur Bergab hieße die Maxime möglichst stabil (deshalb vielleicht auch etwas schwer). Und da gilt es dann die beste Schnittmenge zu finden, wobei die eigenen Stärken und Schwächen dabei noch zu berücksichtigen wären, und der Anteil Uphill/Downhill. Sicher kann man daraus eine mathematische Gleichung oder irgendein Portfolio entwickeln .   Und wenn dann das Wetter umschlägt, war eh´alles für die Katz´. Im Ernst. Wäre ich z.B. ein Super Climber, würde ich zu stabil aber schwerer tendieren. Ich würde also eher meine Stärken beschneiden, um damit meine Schwächen (evtl. Downhill) etwas zu kompensieren.


----------



## Toxxxic (17. November 2015)

@slash-sash 
Jetzt lass doch mal hören, den Unterschied zwischen Alva180 Coil und Evo 160 BS. BS steht wohl für Bionicon System, oder? 
Würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. November 2015)

Nachdem ich mich im "Enduro Reifen-Thread" fast zu Tode gelesen habe (350 Seiten) , habe ich mir einen Conti Trail King 2.2 Protection fürs Hinterrad bestellt. Das ist hoffentlich der erwünschte Kompromiss zwischen Grip, Pannenresistenz und Rollwiderstand.
Der vorhandene 2015er Nobby Nic PS hatte mir zu wenig Grip bei feuchten Bodenverhältnissen.
Hat jemand hier Erfahrung zum Conti als HR?


----------



## hulster (23. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich im "Enduro Reifen-Thread" fast zu Tode gelesen habe (350 Seiten) , habe ich mir einen Conti Trail King 2.2 Protection fürs Hinterrad bestellt. Das ist hoffentlich der erwünschte Kompromiss zwischen Grip, Pannenresistenz und Rollwiderstand.



Nöh - der DHRII ist sogar leichter - wenn ich mich nicht täusche - hat mehr Bremsgrip, deutlich mehr Kurvengrip, mehr Grip bergauf. Pannensichheit tut sich nach meiner Erfahrung nicht viel. Rollwiderstand auch nicht.
Gerade der Grip sind Welten Unterschied. Ich hatte früher von Conti immer ne gute Meinung und hatte den TK drauf. Aber im Herbst gefiel mir der Grip gerade auf feuchten Wurzeln und Steinen überhaupt nicht. Problem war nicht das Gummi, sondern die in Relation wenigen recht flachen Stollen und die Anordnung. Seitenstollen Anordnung und Höhe sind der Grund für mässigen Kurvengrip. Dann auf DHRII gewechselt und auch die anderen Vorteile bemerkt.
Zu deiner Aussage NN 15. Pflichte ich auch nicht bei. Ich würde auch eher den NN 15 fahren (TS,PS), als den TK. Alle 3 bin ich auf demselben Rad gefahren.
Das Problem der Conti Reifenserie RK,XK,MK,TK ist, dass sie auf Kompromiss und Gutmütigkeit ausgerichtet ist, damit wenige mit den Reifen Probleme haben. Was im heftigeren Geläuf funktioniert findest erst im DH Segment Baron/Kaiser. Dann aber sackschwer und mit recht schlechtem Rollwiderstand.
Wenn kein Maxxis sein darf, kannste eher mal bei Specialized schauen, oder halt NN 15.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. November 2015)

Ja, ev. mehr Grip bei Maxxis, aber es geht ja um das HR. Laut Messung steht der Conti Trailking bei 28 Watt Rollwiderstand und die Maxxis fangen bei 34 Watt an und gehen bis 50 Watt für die 3C Maxx Pro.
Bei längeren Überführungsstrecken mit 25km/h merke ich einen geringen Rollwiderstand deutlich, Konditionstieren ist das sicherlich egal.
Die Schwalbe Pacestargummimischung ist bei feuchten Steinen meiner Erfahrung nach nur sehr mittelmäßig. Der Hans Dampf TrailStar hingegen darf vorerst ans VR.


----------



## slash-sash (23. November 2015)

Thema Reifen ist so ziemlich das Thema, neben Sattel, welches extrem subjektiv zu betrachten ist. 
Ist ungefähr so, wie mit Ärzten: 20 Ärzte, 25 Meinungen. 
Du willst damit einen Alpen-X machen, richtig?!  Dann Stände für mich Grip und Pannensicherheit an oberster Stelle. 
MEINE (wohl gemerkt; extrem subjektiv das Thema) Kombi wäre vorne definitiv der Magic Mary in Trailstar Mischung (evtl. Der Baron von Conti; 26" oder 650b?; bei Maxxis kenne ich mich nicht aus und habe auch keine Erfahrung) und hinten evtl. dein HD oder nen RR in Trailstar Mischung. Irgendwas mit wenig Profil halt. 
Vorne ist der Rollwiderstand zu vernachlässigen, wenn es nicht gerade die weicheste Mischung (Schwalbe Vertstar) eines Herstellers ist. 
Aber wie gesagt: s.o.


Sascha


----------



## bolg (23. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich im "Enduro Reifen-Thread" fast zu Tode gelesen habe (350 Seiten) , habe ich mir einen Conti Trail King 2.2 Protection fürs Hinterrad bestellt. Das ist hoffentlich der erwünschte Kompromiss zwischen Grip, Pannenresistenz und Rollwiderstand.
> Der vorhandene 2015er Nobby Nic PS hatte mir zu wenig Grip bei feuchten Bodenverhältnissen.
> Hat jemand hier Erfahrung zum Conti als HR?


Ich hatte den in der 2.4 Variante jetzt ein Jahr auf dem HR. Bei Matsch fand ich ihn so gut wie den Nobby oder sogar etwas besser bei gefühlt höheren Rollwiderstand. Auf nassen Wurzeln rutscht er mir mehr. Insgesamt fand ich den NN einen besseren Allroundreifen und bei Nässe griffiger (bis auf den Matsch eben). Die Gummimischung beim Conti ist aber echt gut in der Protection-Mischung da wenig Verschleiß.
ich hab ihn jetzt vor ein paar Wochen aufs Vorderrad gewechselt, da gefällt er mir inzwischen irgendwie besser.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. November 2015)

@bolg
Du meinst den NobbyNic 2015 in Pace Star Ausführung?
Ich werde halt bis April den Conti mal testen. Den NN hab ich ja hier liegen.
Ich vermute das Ganze wird auch mit dem persönlichen Fahrstil, Gewichtsverteilung, etc. zusammenhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (23. November 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Die Gummimischung beim Conti ist aber echt gut in der Protection-Mischung da wenig Verschleiß.



fahre vorne/hinten die trailking in 2.4 protektion als ganzjahresreifen.
ok,  gewicht und rollwiederstand gibts besseres....
traktion und grip sind aber top...
letztendlich muss es für dein einsatzgebiet und fahrweise passen....


----------



## aufgehts (23. November 2015)

und ebenso die pannensicherheit mit tubeless...
der nobby-nic kommt mir nicht mehr ans rad.
grade bei nässe ein grauss.......
pannensicherheit gering....


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. November 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> fahre vorne/hinten die trailking in 2.4 protektion als ganzjahresreifen.
> ok,  gewicht und rollwiederstand gibts besseres....
> traktion und grip sind aber top...


Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, hat der 2.4 Conti TK 10 Watt mehr als der 2.2., also 38Watt. Deckt sich also mit deiner Erfahrung.


----------



## aufgehts (23. November 2015)

kenne weder diese tabelle noch den tk in 2,2....


DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Hallo Bioniconisten
> 
> Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. Ich plane nächstes Jahr den "Dolomiti Freeride" zu fahren. Das ist im Prinzip eine Alpenüberquerung mit Liftunterstützung und starkem Fokus auf den Enduro-Abfahrten.



wenn ich das wörtlich nehme,
musst halt  gewicht und rollwiederstand in kauf nehmen.....


----------



## bolg (23. November 2015)

@DOKK_Mustang - oh sorry, überlesen! Ich hatte den NN 2013/2014 drauf. Den 2015er kenne ich nicht.


----------



## hulster (24. November 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Thema Reifen ist so ziemlich das Thema, neben Sattel, welches extrem subjektiv zu betrachten ist.
> Ist ungefähr so, wie mit Ärzten: 20 Ärzte, 25 Meinungen.
> Du willst damit einen Alpen-X machen, richtig?!  Dann Stände für mich Grip und Pannensicherheit an oberster Stelle.
> MEINE (wohl gemerkt; extrem subjektiv das Thema) Kombi wäre vorne definitiv der Magic Mary in Trailstar Mischung (evtl. Der Baron von Conti; 26" oder 650b?; bei Maxxis kenne ich mich nicht aus und habe auch keine Erfahrung) und hinten evtl. dein HD oder nen RR in Trailstar Mischung. Irgendwas mit wenig Profil halt.
> ...



Deine beiden Vorschläge sind gute Reifen unter dem Aspekt Grip. Rollwiderstand ist bei den beiden aber deutlich schlechter.

@DOKK_Mustang - Rollwiderstandsmessungen finden auf der Rolle statt. Sie geben ne grobe Richtung an, wären aber nur bei primärem Asphaltanteil halbwegs aussagekräftig. Der TK mag besser sein, auf nem AlpX oder ähnlichem wirste es kaum merken. Hinten würde ich auch MaxxPro nehmen. Die anderen Reifeneigenschaften merkst du aber deutlich.


----------



## hulster (24. November 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> und ebenso die pannensicherheit mit tubeless...
> der nobby-nic kommt mir nicht mehr ans rad.
> grade bei nässe ein grauss.......
> pannensicherheit gering....



Den NN 15 schon gefahren? Ich bin ja eher bekennender Schwalbe Hasser, aber ich find ihn nicht schlecht.


----------



## hulster (24. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, hat der 2.4 Conti TK 10 Watt mehr als der 2.2., also 38Watt. Deckt sich also mit deiner Erfahrung.



yup - den 2.4 Port gibt es nur mit Apex. Damit stabilere Seitenwand, mehr Walk-Widerstand = mehr Rollwiderstand.
Außerdem deswegen sackschwer....

Bei Maxxis und Schwalbe oder auch den meisten anderen kannste dir aussuchen waste willst - in Grenzen - alle Reifen gibt es in mehreren Varianten. Nur Conti weiß besser was Kunden brauche, vielleicht sollten die als Logo die Black Chili noch anbeißen.


----------



## slash-sash (24. November 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Deine beiden Vorschläge sind gute Reifen unter dem Aspekt Grip.



Ok, ich war immer davon ausgegangen, dass man auf einem Alpen-X genau das benötigt. Aber ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren 
Vorne spürst du den Rollwiderstand nicht wirklich, ist aber für einen Großteil der Traktion verantwortlich; und damit auch für den Spaß und den "Erfolg" dieser Aktion. 
Demnach sollte vorne doch was drauf mit Traktion; von welchem Hersteller auch immer. ich verspühre da jetzt nicht wirklich einen Hass (!!!) gegenüber irgendwelcher Firmen; max. Abneigung. Aber jeder, wie er meint. 
Für MICH ginge es um den maximalen Fahrspass/Kompromiss. Und der läge bei MIR jedenfalls vorne in max. Grip. Nen Hans Dampf ist für mich vorne keine Alternative. Hinten wäre es mit (fast) egal, was da drauf ist. Pannensicher sollte er sein und für Berg hoch gut rollen. Also irgendwas nicht-grobstolliges!


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (24. November 2015)

....über das Thema Reifen für einen AlpenX könnt ihr alle noch 100 Seiten schreiben und wärt immer noch nicht am Ende. Letztendlich haut eh´jeder nur seine eigenen Vorlieben / Vorurteile oder vermeintliche übertragbare Erfahrungen raus...... Kann mir keiner weis machen, er wisse genau welcher Reifen von welchem Hersteller aus welchem Fertigungsjahr in welcher Mischung und Größe und Luftdruck besser ist als ein anderer. Egal ob Schwalbe, Conti, Maxxis and so on.... nimm nix Extremes..In Frage kämen für mich ein HD oder NN, oder ein TK oder ein Ardent oder ein Minion. 800 Gramm pro Teil in 2.3 bis 2.4.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. November 2015)

Das Bike für den Dolomiti Freeride steht:

Ich habe den neuen Conti TK 2.2 Protection am Hinterrad auf die Ryde Trace Enduro (29,5mm Maulweite) montiert:
- Karkassenbreite 59,5mm! Das ist doch ordentlich 
- Profilbreite 55mm, ist am Hintereifen OK
- Gewicht 735g, auch OK
- Rollwiderstand laut Bike (10/2013) 28Watt
- Die Kassette hat an diesem HR 9-42 Zähne, damit werde ich bergab auch noch mittreten können und nicht den Anschluss verlieren (1x10) .

Der Hans Dampf 2.3 Trail Star am Vorderrad auf Alex SX44 (Maulweite 21mm):
- Karkassenbreite 57mm und
- Profilbreite von 59mm
- Gewicht 720g
- Rollwiderstand laut Bike 42Watt

Mir war der Rollwiderstand wichtig, der Grip und speziell der Grip auf nassem Fels (=> Gummimischung Trail Star und Black Chilli). Der Hans Dampf TS passt zu meinem Fahrstil sehr gut. Der Conti richtete den Rest.

Mein Bikekumpel wird Maxxis Highroller II 3C (50,2 Watt) und hinten vermutlich einen Ardent 2.4 MaxxPro (36 Watt) fahren.
Damit sind seine 10 Jahre Altersvorteil und seine 10kg Gewichtsvorteil egalisiert, hoffe ich. 
Bergab werde ich dann meinen Erfahrungsvorteil ausspielen .

Am Bike werde ich die Kurbel und das Hinterrad von meinem Alva verwenden, einen alten SLR aufziehen und komme dann auf ca. 13,4 kg Gesamtgewicht für das Edison EVO 180mm. Das kann ich auch noch auf der Schulter tragen .

Ich bin sehr zufrieden! Gesamtoptimierung auf dem Papier gelungen . Jetzt kommt nur noch der Praxistest .


----------



## slash-sash (28. November 2015)

Hättest du vorne nicht noch ein LR mit breiterer Maulweite? Dann würde der HD breiter bauen und mehr Grip haben und du könntest mit dem Luftdruck noch ein wenig runter. Viele Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur sagen. 


Sascha


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (29. November 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hättest du vorne nicht noch ein LR mit breiterer Maulweite? Dann würde der HD breiter bauen und mehr Grip haben..
> 
> Sascha


Leider nein. Der 20mm Achsstandard verhindert ein Verwenden der VR von älteren Bikes.
Wobei die Stollen auch mit einer breiten Felge nicht breiter werden, nur das Volumen steigt.


----------



## Votec Tox (29. November 2015)

Und der Querschnitt wird "U"iger. Also von der Glühbirne zum "U".
Fahre am Evo auf einer breiten Mavic Felge "Außenmaß 36mm, innen vielleicht 32mm?) vorn den Conti "Der Baron" in 2,5 und hinten den "Baron" als Faltreifen in 2,3 und muß sagen der Vorderreifen harmonisiert schön zur Felgenbreite aber hinten ist das suboptimal, ich fürchte ein 2,2er Conti wie Du ihn fährst, wäre da schon fast "eckig" im Querschnitt...
Ich lasse es aber so, da vorn 1220 gr. und hinten nur 749 gr.!


----------



## slash-sash (29. November 2015)

Schade. Eine breite Felge hätte gut zum 2.3er gepasst. Ich fahre nen 2,4er MM auf einer Felge mit 38er Maulweite. Super kann ich da nur sagen. Die Kurvenhatz ist jetzt noch sicherer und schneller zu bewältigen. Ganz zu schweigen vom restlichen Grip


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (29. November 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und der Querschnitt wird "U"iger. Also von der Glühbirne zum "U".
> Fahre am Evo auf einer breiten Mavic Felge "Außenmaß 36mm, innen vielleicht 32mm?) ... Baron 2.3 ... aber hinten ist ... suboptimal, ich fürchte ein 2,2er Conti wie Du ihn fährst, wäre da schon fast "eckig" im Querschnitt....!


So wie es aussieht ist der Baron 2.3" aber vom Volumen real eher ein 2.1"  und der Conti TK 2.2" ist real eher ein 2.3" vom Volumen. Das kannst du in der Reifenbreitendatenbank nachschauen. Der TK 2.2 fällt groß aus und ist schön rund, kein U .
Das macht uns Bikern ja das Leben so schwer, dass jeder Hersteller Fakten mit Marketing vermischt.
Der Baron 2.3 wird von Conti übrigens nicht mehr angeboten.


----------



## Votec Tox (29. November 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis, die schönen 2.3er mit Fähnchen drauf , 
dafür haben sie jetzt wohl den 2,4er Baron Projekt als Faltreifen, der aber über 900 gr wiegt.
Habe nun mal die Breite des 2.3er Barons auf meinen Felgen gemessen, ist ein nagelneuer Reifen drauf: 
Über die AK Stollen = 56mm und im Freischnitt aufs Gummi = 52mm,
also nicht so schlecht wie ich dachte. 
Für das geringe Gewicht von gewogenen 749 gr finde ich den 2.3er Baron nach wie vor klasse, selbst auf meiner breiten Felge.
Zum Vergleich der 2,5er Drahtreifen "Der Baron", nicht mehr neu, ca. 80% Profil außen auf den gleichen Felgen:
Über die AK Stollen = 63mm und im Freischnitt aufs Gummi = 58mm.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (29. November 2015)

Aktuell kannst du den Baron 2.3 noch im Onlinehandel bestellen. Kannst dir ja ein paar auf Reserve bestellen, die Fähnchen brauchst du unbedingt .


----------



## Votec Tox (29. November 2015)

Habe Heute tatsächlich schon zwei bestellt  und dann noch zu einem Preis wo der Schwabe nicht nein sagen kann


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (6. Dezember 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hättest du vorne nicht noch ein LR mit breiterer Maulweite? Dann würde der HD breiter bauen und mehr Grip haben und du könntest mit dem Luftdruck noch ein wenig runter. Sascha





Votec Tox schrieb:


> Habe Heute tatsächlich schon zwei Baron 2.3 bestellt  und dann noch zu einem Preis wo der Schwabe nicht nein sagen kann


Jetzt habt ihr mich mitgerissen. Habe ein Vorderrad mit breiter Felge und einen Conti Baron 2.3 bestellt . Es ist ja bald Weihnachten .
Das Evo wird immer leichter und besser.


----------



## slash-sash (6. Dezember 2015)

Glückwunsch. Ich denke, mit der Entscheidung eine breitere Felge zu nehmen, bist du auf jeden Fall schon mal auf dem richtigen Weg. Und das auch noch in der Kombination mit einem Reifen, der von Haus aus für Grip steht, wirst du nicht bereuen. Da steht der HD doch hinten an. 
Ich denke, du wirst es nicht bereuen. 
Was mich aber echt wundert, ist dein Bike-Gewicht. Meins wiegt 14,1kg. Allerdings fahre ich nen HLR und ne Metric. Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wo ich gravierend Gewicht sparen könnte (Lenker, kurbeln und Felgen aus Carbon, 1x10 etc.) 


Sascha


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (7. Dezember 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ....
> Was mich aber echt wundert, ist dein Bike-Gewicht. Meins wiegt 14,1kg. Allerdings fahre ich nen HLR und ne Metric. Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wo ich gravierend Gewicht sparen könnte (Lenker, kurbeln und Felgen aus Carbon, 1x10 etc.)
> Sascha


Wenn ich auf dein Foto in der Bionicongallerie schaue, vermute ich mal:
-Versenkbare Sattelstütze +100g
-Sattelspanner +40g
-Sattel +60g
-27" Laufräder mit Reifen und Kranz +250g gegenüber 26"
-Rahmengrösse +100g
-Pedale +200g
-HLR Dämpfer + 150g
-Scheibenbremse +100g
=>ca. 1kg Differenz
Du kannst ja mal in dem "Daten und Fakten Bionicon-Bikes" Thread deinen Aufbau posten, dann weiß man genaueres. Meine Tabelle ist veröffentlicht .


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (13. Dezember 2015)

So, heute hat es mit einer weiteren Probefahrt mit dem Edison Evo geklappt. Ein neuer Baron 2.3 auf neuer Felge vorne (Profil 57mm, Karkasse 56mm auf 29mm Maulweite) und ein Trail King hinten war montiert. Darüberhinaus waren ein anderer Sattel, andere Griffe und ein Tune Sattelspanner montiert.
40 km Zubringer und 7 km Trail.
Auf der Straße rollt der Baron wie ein Sack Kartoffeln, im matschigen Wald hingegen hatte der Baron ordentlich Gripp. Der Trailking ist OK auf der Straße, auf feuchten Steinen und Wurzeln OK, im Matsch setzt er sich zu, wie erwartet.
Das Evo liegt jetzt bei 13,35 kg. Langsam wird das Gewicht erträglich .

Optisch ist das Evo ein echter Hingucker, die Kumpels waren begeistert .


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (20. März 2016)

Da das Edison schon nahezu perfekt ist, habe ich an der Logistik-Ausrüstung weiter gefeilt.


----------



## aufgehts (20. März 2016)

die kiste in der 2. reihe ist eher peinlich.
wieso im bionicon forum.....

das bike in der 1. reihe ist eigentlich ein taugliches enduro.....
wäre schade wenn es missbraucht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (20. März 2016)

Locker bleiben. Das Bionicon kommt doch gut zur Geltung.


----------



## aufgehts (20. März 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Das Bionicon kommt doch gut zur Geltung.



besser hätte es ein eisdielen-fanboy nicht sagen können


----------



## TheSpecialOne (20. März 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Da das Edison schon nahezu perfekt ist, habe ich an der Logistik-Ausrüstung weiter gefeilt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 474695


Schönes Rad -  und schönes Auto. Was für echte Kerle halt.  Prollig aber geil. Wär doch eine Idee für einen neuen Thread. Bionicon Fahrer(innen) und ihre Autos.  Gute Fahrt (mit beiden Teilen).


----------



## Toxxxic (21. März 2016)

aufgehts schrieb:


> die kiste in der 2. reihe ist eher peinlich.





aufgehts schrieb:


> besser hätte es ein eisdielen-fanboy nicht sagen können



Der Mustang ist cool, das Bike ist cool, deine Kommentare sind uncool und eher peinlich. Immer diese Aggressivität. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, brauchst du ja nicht mitlesen.
Peace!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. März 2016)

Der neue sieht besser aus! Nicht meins, aber nicht schlecht. Viel Spaß damit DOKK.
DOKK BMW würde auch nicht klingen


----------



## hulster (21. März 2016)

Ich will ihn mit Heckträger sehen!!!


----------



## luCYnger (21. März 2016)

Dachträger wär mal watt krasser


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. März 2016)

Aber, aber. Der Mustang ist quasi ein Familienauto. 
400l Kofferraum, 4 Sitze und umklappbare Rückbank. Da passen zwei Mountainbikes und Gepäck für zwei locker rein.


----------



## starduck91 (31. März 2016)

Wir wollen es mit (dreckigen) Bikes sehen!

Schön das Ford den jetzt auch in Europa anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (31. März 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Aber, aber. Der Mustang ist quasi ein Familienauto.
> 400l Kofferraum, 4 Sitze und umklappbare Rückbank. Da passen zwei Mountainbikes und Gepäck für zwei locker rein.
> Anhang anzeigen 475363
> Anhang anzeigen 475364


Hm, dein Kofferraum ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zu meinem - irgendwie viel sauberer.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. April 2016)

Ich hatte die letzten Wochen ein paar Probleme mit meinem neuen Schätzchen.
Luftverlust im Bioniconsystem und eine Magura MT8 (von 2012) mit Druckpunktverlust und Ölaustritt.

Nach Leckagesuche mit Seifenlauge und Nachziehen der Leitungsanschlüsse verliert das System nur noch 0.25 bar in 3 Tagen. Nicht perfekt, aber viiiieeel besser als vorher. Weiter komm ich nicht mehr. Habt ihr noch Tips?

Die Bremsen habe ich zu Magura geschickt und siehe da, sie haben mir kulanterweise ein neues Paar der aktuellen Generation geschickt. Upgrade! Leider passte die neue einen Millimeter breitere Bremse nicht mehr durch die Doppelbrücke. Mist . Also Leitung abgeschraubt, durchgefädelt und wieder montiert. Keinerlei Druckpunkt und zusätzlich Leckage an der hinteren Leitung nach dem Drehen des Anschlusses. Bremsscheibe und Bremsklötze eingeölt.

Episches Versagen!

Dann Rescuepaket mit Entlüftungskit, Bremsenreiniger, Bremsbeläge und Drehmomentenschlüssel bestellt und gestern Bremse gereinigt und 3x (!) entlüftet. Und endlich Erfolg. Die neuen Bremsen gehen besser als die alten, Druckpunkt eins A.

Vor lauter Frust hatte ich noch einen neuen Sattel mitbestellt. Der Scoop Flat Pro (180g) ist leicht und dem ersten Anschein nach auch bequem.

Ende gut, alles gut.

Ach, und gebiked bin ich zwischen drin auch und zwar mit dem alten Golden Willow. Ein paar Gäste-Bionicons sind doch immer gut! .


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2016)

Äääähm...wieso hast du nicht einfach den Steuersatz gelöst, die unteren Brückenschrauben gelöst und die untere Brücke nach unten gezogen?
 *DUCKUNDWEG*


----------



## 4mate (24. April 2016)

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. April 2016)

Weil laut Maguravideo das Leitunglösen am Hebel ganz einfach und ohne Entlüften geht . Das Öl auf der Bremsscheibe hätte ich trotzdem gehabt. Das Drehen des Leitungsanschluss an den Bremsbacken geht laut Maguravideo auch ganz einfach und ohne Ölverlust .
Und fürs Steuersatzaufschrauben brauchst du auch Werkzeug und Erfahrung und einen Drehmomentenschlüssel.


----------



## damage0099 (24. April 2016)

Druckverlust mittels Leckspray aus'm Baumarkt für n 5er, und du siehst sofort, wo das Problem ist 
Schäumt ohne Ende, selbst bei minimalstem Druckverlust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2016)

Also zum Lösen des Steuersatzes benötigt man doch mit Sicherheit nicht mehr Erfahrung, als zum Öffnen und von Hydraulikleitungen an Bremsen. Oder möchtest du das bestreiten.  Da lass ich grundsätzlich die Finger davon, wenn es nicht sein muss. Ich würde auch nie im Leben auf die Idee kommen eine Bremse nach dem Entfernen einer Leitung nicht sicherheitshalber nochmal zu entlüften - egal was der Hersteller schreibt.
Einen Drehmomentschlüssel brauchst du für die Leitung der Bremse übrigens auch, oder hast du allen Ernstes die Leitungen und die Bremsgriffe am Lenker nach Gefühl angezogen. 

Lösen der unteren Brücke erfordert einem 5mm Inbus, einen Kassettenschlüssel, einen 1,5mm Inbus (und ja, wenn´s sein muss auch einen Drehmomentschlüssel) und ca 2 Minuten Zeit.

Ein Entfernen und wieder Anbringen der Leitung an einer Magura Bremse erfordert einen 8mm Gabelschlüssel, einen T25 Torx, einen Drehmomentschlüssel und Gottvertrauen, dass man das alles hinbekommt, ohne Saft zu verschütten. Ach ja - und darüber hinaus noch ein Vielfaches der Zeit.
In deinem Fall dann auch noch folgendes


DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Entlüftungskit, Bremsenreiniger, Bremsbeläge



Kurze Frage: Wie hast du denn bisher deine Fahrradteile montiert, wenn du keinen Drehmomentschlüssel hattest? Denn das Bike hast du ja als Framekit gekauft...


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2016)

P.S.
Der Beitrag oben war etwas zynisch geschrieben, aber wenn du mir mit nötiger Werkzeug, nötiger Erfahrung und Drehmomentschlüssel kommst, dann konnte ich einfach nicht anders...
Nicht böse sein.
Mein Eingangspost Post sollte nur ein kleiner Hinweis sein, dass das auch viel leichter und unkomplizierter geht, ohne (meist unvermeidliche) Sauerei zu machen. 

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. April 2016)

Am liebsten hätte ich das Edison an den Tegernsee gebracht. Ist ja schließlich gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt und somit Garantie. Aber 2x 5h Fahrt war mir zuviel des Guten.

Wie schon gesagt: In der Retroperspektive war das Gebastel so rum "besser". Sonst hätte ich zusätzlich auch noch einen Steuersatz einstellen müssen . Die Leitung an der Bremsbacke zu drehen, wäre immer notwendig gewesen. Und hier gab es ja die größte Sauerei.


Sackmann schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wie hast du denn bisher deine Fahrradteile montiert, wenn du keinen Drehmomentschlüssel hattest? Denn das Bike hast du ja als Framekit gekauft...


Ich hatte einen Framekit mit verbauter Bremse, Tretlager, Kurbel, Schaltwerk und Trigger.


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2016)

Ganz wie du meinst... 
War nur ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag. Du kannst es natürlich so machen, wie du möchtest.

Gerne hättest du natürlich vorbeikommen können, aber ich denke, so hast du eine komplett neue Bremse bekommen und bist doch besser gefahren, oder?
Haben die dir die Bremse gleich richtig gekürzt geliefert?

Kleiner Tipp trotzdem:
Die Sauerei an der Zange kannst du das nächste Mal vermeiden, indem man die Schraube nur minimal löst. Der Abgang muss sich *nicht* leicht drehen lassen. Nur soweit öffnen, dass man mit eben gut Kraft den Abgang drehen kann. Das funktioniert bei jeder Bremse. Die Dichtung dichtet dann noch und man kann (auch wenn es etwas Kraft braucht) die Leitung drehen und dann wieder festziehen.


----------



## hulster (26. April 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp trotzdem:
> Die Sauerei an der Zange kannst du das nächste Mal vermeiden, indem man die Schraube nur minimal löst. Der Abgang muss sich *nicht* leicht drehen lassen. Nur soweit öffnen, dass man mit eben gut Kraft den Abgang drehen kann. Das funktioniert bei jeder Bremse. Die Dichtung dichtet dann noch und man kann (auch wenn es etwas Kraft braucht) die Leitung drehen und dann wieder festziehen.



Ergänzung: bei Öl-Arbeiten (Entlüftung, Leitung) - hinten Sattel vom Mount runter und Bremsbeläge entfernen. Vorne Rad raus und Bremsbeläge entfernen. Die 5 min Arbeit die das Sattelausrichten nachher wieder macht sind das Risiko Beläge zu erneuern und die Scheibe zeitaufwendig zu reinigen nicht wert.


----------



## Sackmann (26. April 2016)

Komm bei deinem Satzaufbau nicht mit, denke aber, ich weiß, was du meinst.
Den Sattel abzumontieren und die Beläge zu entfernen ist nicht notwendig, um den Leitungsabgang zu drehen.
Die Schraube muss nur minimal gelöst werden, damit man den Abgang (schwergängig) drehen kann. Da sifft nichts raus.
Wenn man denkt, dass man das nicht hinbekommt und meint, dass die Schraube wirklich aufgemacht werden muss, dann kann man natürlich auch Beläge rasunehmen und das Rad entfernen.
Ist aber nicht notwendig. Wenn jemand Hand an Bremsen anlegt, dann sollte man das auch hinbekommen. 
Egal - macht, wie ihr denkt, wenn´s zum Erfolg führt. Ich gebe hier nur Tipps.


----------



## hulster (26. April 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Komm bei deinem Satzaufbau nicht mit, denke aber, ich weiß, was du meinst.
> Den Sattel abzumontieren und die Beläge zu entfernen ist nicht notwendig, um den Leitungsabgang zu drehen.
> Die Schraube muss nur minimal gelöst werden, damit man den Abgang (schwergängig) drehen kann. Da sifft nichts raus.
> Wenn man denkt, dass man das nicht hinbekommt und meint, dass die Schraube wirklich aufgemacht werden muss, dann kann man natürlich auch Beläge rasunehmen und das Rad entfernen.
> ...



Habs mal ein wenig überarbeitet. In dem speziellen Fall, wenn es nur um das Drehen des Anschluss geht, haste natürlich recht. Da würde ich aber auch nie auf die Idee kommen soweit aufzudrehen. Sollte eher ein allgemeiner Tip sein.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (13. Mai 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Druckverlust mittels Leckspray aus'm Baumarkt für n 5er, und du siehst sofort, wo das Problem ist
> Schäumt ohne Ende, selbst bei minimalstem Druckverlust


Das war ein sehr guter Tipp. Leckspray zur Detektion von Gaslecks!
Die schon nachgezogen Leitungsanschlüsse waren tatsächlich immer noch nicht ganz dicht. Jetzt endlich ist alles gut.


----------



## damage0099 (13. Mai 2016)

Sehr schön  , freut mich!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Juni 2016)

Was sagt ihr zu dieser flashigen Kombination. Nicht ganz altersgerecht, aber ich glaube, ich nehme das Trikot und die Hose.
Besonders der Aufdruck hat was :

*In speed we trust. No wrack. No look back.




 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Juni 2016)

Ich wusste doch, dass Hulk ein wrack ist und sich nicht den kopf zerbrechen will.
Aber wenn das zöllige schraubenschlüssel auf dem shirt sind, würde ich es doch nicht nehmen. Die hose ist OK.


----------



## luCYnger (1. Juni 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu dieser flashigen Kombination. Nicht ganz altersgerecht, *...*
> *Anhang anzeigen 499049 *


wieso ??
ist das abgebildete Konterfei zu alt , oder zu jung ??


----------



## 4mate (1. Juni 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu dieser flashigen Kombination


Mad Max Light (der Oma- und Kinderschreck)


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt Du bist aber ich zitiere bei so etwas gern Astrid Lindgren: "Frauen über 50 dürfen wieder auf Bäume klettern!" (Männer auch )
Wenn es Dir gefällt dann trage es einfach, Jeder hat das Recht auf seinen eigenen Stil.
Mir persönlich hätte der Totenkopf zuviele Löcher 

Und nun noch was ganz anderes: Heute habe ich am Evo auf dem VR den neuen Baron Projekt 2,4 (Faltreifen ca. 900 gr.) zum ersten Mal gefahren, einfach klasse, fast wie die 1200 gr 2,5er Baron DH-Schlappen, nur mit 0,5 Bar im Schlamm gehen die Drahtreifen natürlich besser 
Deutlicher Unterschied zum alten 2,35er Baron Faltreifen, der aber auch nur 760 gr wiegt, das muß man fairerweise sagen, den fahre ich auch begeistert auf dem HR.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (6. Juli 2016)

Nachtrag:
So, wir waren am WE in Saalbach- Hinterglem und Leogang. Es ist amtlich: Zwei Bionicon-MTB's mit Gepäck gehen in den Mustang GT Generation 6 rein. Zwei Rahmen übereinander und vier Laufräder in den Gepäckraum.


----------



## starduck91 (6. Juli 2016)

Sehr schön. Wer hätte das dem Auto zugetraut.


----------



## bolg (6. Juli 2016)

So sehr mir der Mustang gefällt: Ich schätze es sehr, das Fahrrad in einem Stück in das Auto schieben zu können. Aber vielleicht gibt es für den Caddy ja mal ein Mustang-Umbaukit


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juli 2016)

@bolg:


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. August 2016)

Echt faszinierend. Das Edison Evo 180mm ist tatsächlich für einen AlpX geeignet. Bergauf fährst du mit abgesenkter Gabel und überstrecktem Hinterbau wie auf einem 120mm Tourenbike, bergab drückst du den magischen Knopf, fährst die Gabel aus und bombst mit 180mm über alles drüber. Das Bike liegt dabei super satt auf der Piste. Die Conti Trail King 2.2 auf breiter Felge waren dazu die perfekte Wahl. Die 13,3kg Gesamtbikegewicht waren noch einigermaßen erträglich. Bei Tragepassagen wird es sonst hart.
Darüberhinaus hatte ich bei der Ausrüstung maximales Gewichtstuning walten lassen. Der Transalp-Rucksack lag ohne Wasser in der Trinkblase bei nur 4350g, mit Wasser 6350g! Inklusive leichten Knieschützern und Poloshirt und langer Hose für den Abend. Ein Schweizer aus einem anderen AlpXteam fragte wo ich mein Gepäck hätte. Natürlich auf dem Rücken .
Vermutlich kaufen sich einige AlpX-Fahrer, mit denen wir gesprochen hatten, jetzt ein Bionicon .
Danke Bionicon für dieses Bike  (@Sackmann )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasometer (20. September 2016)

Stichwort AlpX
Bin ebenfalls grad zurück. Mit 180 er Evo ganz weit vorn!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (20. September 2016)

rasometer schrieb:


> Stichwort AlpX
> Bin ebenfalls grad zurück. Mit 180 er Evo ganz weit vorn!


Erzähl doch ein bisschen mehr. Strecke, Mitfahrer, ...


----------



## brainiac5 (21. September 2016)

..und Bilder! Wir wollen Bilder sehen!!


----------



## rasometer (21. September 2016)

OK, mach ich gern. Tour war Inntal, Costainas Pass, Luino, Bormio, Gavia Pass, Brenta Dolomiten usw., Riva. Waren zu 2. unterwegs und das war der 1. AlpX.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. September 2016)

Er hat Hörnchen am Enduro, sie hat Jehova gesagt


----------



## rasometer (21. September 2016)

Den 2. Teil Deines Satzes verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber ja, das ist das Alpx Setup mit schmalem Lenker und Flaschenhalter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. September 2016)

Leben des Brian nicht gesehen? Bildungslücke!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (21. September 2016)

rasometer schrieb:


> ist das Alpx Setup mit schmalem Lenker und Flaschenhalter!


Wo hast du denn am Evo einen Flaschenhalter untergebracht? Kannst du mal ein Bild einstellen? 
Welche Reifen hattest du drauf?


----------



## rasometer (22. September 2016)

Bild beim freundlichen Formula Service in Val Di Sole (UCI WC) . Flaschenhalter ist von Oakley, Reifen Conti MountainKing 2,4 Protection.


----------



## Votec Tox (22. September 2016)

Wie weit federt das VR ein? Du hast doch eine 180er Gabel? 
D.h. 18 cm Platz nach oben bzw. schräg hinten - sieht knapp aus


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. September 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wie weit federt das VR ein? Du hast doch eine 180er Gabel?
> D.h. 18 cm Platz nach oben bzw. schräg hinten - sieht knapp aus


Wenn das Rad auf die flasche drückt, hast du die erwünschte endprogression, brauchst du keine tokens mehr.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. September 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad auf die flasche drückt, hast du die erwünschte endprogression, brauchst du keine tokens mehr.


Und die Progression kannst du über den Flaschenfüllstand und die Ventilöffnung noch Feinregulieren


----------



## rasometer (23. September 2016)

Das ist keine Flasche, sondern ein System zur Bodenprobenentnahme im Fahrbetrieb.

Aber eure Sorgen sind unbegründet, es ist genug Platz um die 195 mm der Gabel auszunutzen!


----------



## aufgehts (23. September 2016)

rasometer schrieb:


> es ist genug Platz um die 195 mm der Gabel auszunutzen!



?????? wirklich 195


----------



## physshred (24. September 2016)

jo, bei mir sinds ~193 mm bis zum anfang vom unteren bushing und ~215 mm am oberen rand. ich hätt gern 115mm stahlfeder unten aber mir fällt keine gute lösung ein...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. November 2016)

Langsam gewöhne ich mich an Protektoren und Fullface .



 
Im Bikepark Bad Wildbad musst du dir die komplette Schutzausrüstung mieten, sonst darfst du nicht fahren! 
Man fühlt sich zwar sicherer, aber irgendwie ungelenk. Ich habe mir deswegen Leichtprotektoren für Knie und Ellbogen gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (3. November 2016)

Die Minimalist sind sehr gut. Schützen aber nicht vor blauen Flecken. Durfte es letztens noch erfahren. Wollte allerdings nicht erfahren, wie es sich angefühlt hätte, hätte ich sie nicht angehabt.
Die Minimalist ziehe ich primär auf Touren in unbekanntem Geläuf an. Minimalschutz aber noch Tourentauglich.
Im Bikepark und gerade in Bad Wildbad wäre FÜR MICH schon schweres Gerät angesagt. Wenn man sich da was ordentlich holt, was auch passt, dann stört das beim Runterfahren keinesfalls. Höchstens vielleicht auf längeren Touren.
Für Bikepark habe ich ION K_Pact als Knieschoner und POC VPD 2.0 für die Ellenbogen.
Unterschiedliche wegen Passform. Die POC sitzen bei mir einfach besser, als die ION E_Pact


----------



## mzonq (3. November 2016)

Ich persönlich finde den Ion K_Sleeve sehr angenehm. Ist eigentlich ein Beinling auf Steroiden. Aber für eine Runde in der Heimat bei der man es mal laufen lassen will, ist das angehnem und nicht zu mächtig. Die verhindern zwar keine gebrochenen Kniescheiben, aber Schürfwunden und kleinere Blessuren werden vermieden.


----------



## mzonq (3. November 2016)

Sagt mal, hat denn einer von euch am EVO (27,5 mit Metric) vorne 180 und hinten 160mm Federweg?

Frage mich gerade ob das Sinn macht oder ob das Fahren dann nicht etwas unharmonisch wird?!

Vielleicht hat das der eine oder die andere schon


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. November 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat denn einer von euch am EVO (27,5 mit Metric) vorne 180 und hinten 160mm Federweg?
> 
> Frage mich gerade ob das Sinn macht oder ob das Fahren dann nicht etwas unharmonisch wird?!



Warum sollte man mit weniger Fderweg fahren wollen? 
Man kann einfach die 180mm Federelemente etwas stärker aufpumpen, dann ist die Federung straffer. 
Und wenn man die Gabel absenkt, versteift sich doch der Hinterbau durch die Überstreckung deutlich.
Federweg ist nur durch noch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. November 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Federweg ist nur durch noch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen


Und ab welchem federweg wird das unsinnig?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. November 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und ab welchem federweg wird das unsinnig?


Keine Ahnung. Aber mit 180mm einen Alpencross problemlos zu fahren ist doch schon extrem gut. Ich vermute 200mm würden auch noch gut gehen. 
Das Problem ist dann wohl, dass einige damit meterhoch springen wollen und damit müssten der Rahmen, die Gabel und die Laufräder stabiler ausfallen, etc. etc.. Man bräuchte also ein Superenduro mit 200mm, welches noch einigermaßen leicht wäre, aber nicht für DH verwendet wird. Wird es wohl nicht geben. Schade.


----------



## 911wood (4. November 2016)

Ich hatte das 180/160 Setup kurz im Einsatz. Allerdings mit ner Durolux vorn. Unharmonisch war es nicht, aber wirklich Sinn machts halt auch nicht. Geo bleibt gleich und das vermeintliche Mehr an Popp am Dämpfer konnte ich nicht herausfühlen. "Den Dämpfer mehr aufpumpen" - würd ich nicht als zielführend ansehen. Was ist denn deine Überlegung dabei? Flacherer LW?
Grüße Tom


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. November 2016)

Eine steilere Federkennlinie.


----------



## mzonq (8. November 2016)

911wood schrieb:


> Ich hatte das 180/160 Setup kurz im Einsatz. Allerdings mit ner Durolux vorn. Unharmonisch war es nicht, aber wirklich Sinn machts halt auch nicht. Geo bleibt gleich und das vermeintliche Mehr an Popp am Dämpfer konnte ich nicht herausfühlen. "Den Dämpfer mehr aufpumpen" - würd ich nicht als zielführend ansehen. Was ist denn deine Überlegung dabei? Flacherer LW?
> Grüße Tom



Sorry ob der späten Antwort....die ganze Familie liegt und lag krank darnieder.
Die Idee kam auf wegen dem anstehenden Winter und dem damit verbundenen Gabelservice..Wenn ich schon die Gabel aufmache-warum nicht gleich den FW erhöhen?  Eigentlich brauche ich die zwei zusätzlichen cm nicht aber warum nicht wenn es bei manchen Wurzelfeldern weniger scheppert...

Habe aber beschlossen es sein  zu lassen. Werde stattdessen an der Fahrrechnik feilen 

Meine Erfahrung ist ja auch : je mehr Federweg desto mehr Aua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Bioniconisten. Ich habe ein bisschen Ärger zum Jahreswechsel.
Zu Weihnachten gab es eine Race Face Next SL Kurbel für das Projekt "Edison Evo 180mm unter 13kg". Eigentlich super, aber ....
Zuerst richtiges Innenlager finden, Spacer etc.. . Das hat schon mal ziemlich lange gedauert, bis ich mich mit den ganzen Standards vertraut gemacht habe.

Beim Einbauen der Tretlagerschale rechts ging alles einfach, aber auf der linken Seite ist jetzt irgendwas schief gegangen . Das Gewinde der neuen linken Lagerschale ließ sich erst ganz leicht reindrehen, dann nach zwei/drei Windungen gings nur noch mit Gewalt weiter. Also wieder raus damit. So wie es aussieht, habe ich das Gewinde ruiniert => siehe Bild 4ter Gewindgang.

Das alte Tretlager ließ sich per Hand glücklicherweise mit etwas Gefühl wieder reindrehen. Einmal pro Umdrehung etwas schwerer, dann wieder normal, dann wieder schwerer, etc.. Wie wenn das Tretlager oval wäre??

Hat irgendwer einen Tip? Neues Innenlager bestellen?

Ansonsten wünsche ich ein gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann ganz falsch liegen. Aber dieses phänomen kann auftreten, wenn ein DIN und ein sehr ähnliches zollgewinde aufeinander treffen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (31. Dezember 2016)

Eher nicht. Auf der rechten Seite hat sich die Lagerschale aber problemlos reindrehen lassen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Dezember 2016)

Dann geh mal mit einem gewindeschneider drüber.


----------



## bolg (31. Dezember 2016)

Hört sich eher so an, als ob das Gewinde in der Aufnahme beschädigt ist und dann bringt dir das neue Innenlager auch nichts. Siehst du was im Gewinde der Tretlageraufnahme? Die Beschädigung müsste Ja recht weit außen liegen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (31. Dezember 2016)

Im Rahmen habe ich nichts gefunden, vielleicht muss ich morgen noch mal genauer schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (1. Januar 2017)

relativ kleine sandkörner, die auf dem fett des lagers kleben weil einem dieses versehentlich runtergefallen ist, verursachen auch genau so einen effekt...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Januar 2017)

tane schrieb:


> relativ kleine sandkörner, die auf dem fett des lagers kleben weil einem dieses versehentlich runtergefallen ist, verursachen auch genau so einen effekt...


OK, da säubere ich noch mal. Aber das Innenlager muss ich trotzdem ersetzen, oder?


----------



## tane (1. Januar 2017)

ums innenlager hab ich mir damals die geringsten sorgen gemacht, sondern um den rahmen...
idealerweise hast ein 2. rad mit einem stahlrahmen & drehst das innenlager einmal dort rein um zu sehen ob das gewinde doch noch halbwegs geht
ich hab damals das leicht beschädigte innenlager mit - etwas! - gewalt reingedreht & gut wars. (als ich es unlängst wegen alter ausgewechselt hab waren die ersten umdrehungen beim einschrauben des neuen lagers allerdings nervenzerfetzend...ging aber ganz normal, das rahmengewinde hatte nix abbekommen


----------



## damage0099 (1. Januar 2017)

Genau.
Säubere es ganz gründlich und schau es dir an.
Man sieht idR ob es gefressen hat oder nicht.
Mit dem Fingernagel 'drehen', dann fühlst du vielleicht etwas.
Ein alter Rahmen wäre gut zum gesten.
Ich habe auch schon mit einer kleinen Dreikantfeile nachgeholfen.
Ansonsten würde ich eben ein neues Lager holen.
Wenn sich das alte wieder reindrehen läßt, etwas 'unsanft' wie du schreibst, hat das Gewinde im Rahmen etwas gelitten.
Hier wäre natürlich nachschneiden die beste Option.
Beim freundlichen Händler vorbei und kurz reindrehen.....

Oder eben, wie gesagt, das Lager säubern, evtl. entgraten, dann sollte es klappen.

Unter 13kg


----------



## bolg (1. Januar 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> OK, da säubere ich noch mal. Aber das Innenlager muss ich trotzdem ersetzen, oder?


Wegen der Macke auf dem Gewinde? Mit der Schlüsselfeile habe ich mir mal am Rennrad das Gewinde auf der Gewindeschale wieder gerade gefeilt. Der Vorbesitzer des Kurbelsatzes hat mir den quasi geschenkt, weil er beim aufdrehen schräg angesetzt und die ersten drei Gewindegänge ruiniert hatte (und dann den Oktalink auch noch verhunzte) - sehr vorsichtig halt. Hat aber funktioniert und zuverlässig gehalten.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Januar 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Unter 13kg



Vielen Dank an alle. Ich glaube ich gehe jetzt mit dem alten Alva radfahren, um meinen Frust abzubauen.

Für alle die es interessiert hier der Link zum Projekt  "Evo unter 13kg":
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/projekt-lightfreerider-enduro-teil-2.490165/page-260#post-14262993


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. Januar 2017)

Erfolg!!!
Gerade ist das zweite Ersatzinnenlager per Post gekommen und ich konnte es ohne Probleme verbauen . Muss ich wohl unter Lehrgeld abhandeln. Die Race Face Next SL ist auch drin, ein echtes Schmuckstück.
Damit ist das Projekt "Edison Evo 180mm unter 13 kg" vorerst erfolgreich abgeschlossen, obwohl ich vermutlich noch ein bisschen experimentieren werde.

Es gibt da jetzt im Netz einen sehr leichten, bequemen SQ-Lab 611 Ergowave Carbon Sattel, wunderschöne ESI Silikon-Griffe, leichte Magura SL Bremsscheiben, breitere Reifen.....


----------



## rasometer (3. Januar 2017)

Respekt!
Das trifft fast genau auch meine Vorstellung. Das Ganze jetzt nur noch mit dem X-Fusion Dämpfer und größeren Flatpaddles unter 13!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. Januar 2017)

rasometer schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Das trifft fast genau auch meine Vorstellung. Das Ganze jetzt nur noch mit dem X-Fusion Dämpfer und größeren Flatpaddles unter 13!


Das geht locker: Superstar Components Magnesium Flats mit Titanachse 270g, macht kaum einen Unterschied zu meinen Klickies. Da müsstest du nur noch ca. 120g für den Dämpfer rausschwitzen, direct mount Vorbau -50g, Sq-Lab-Sattel Ergowave Carbon -30g, schmalere Felgen -40g, ....
Viel Spaß!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (20. Februar 2017)

So, jetzt habe ich meine Bionicon-Flotte über den Winter umgebaut und neu ausgerichtet.
Dieses Jahr ist neben Biken in den heimischen Gefilden der Gardasee, Finale Ligure, Brixen und die Bikeparks in Wagrain und Saalbach Hinterglemm und das Kitzsteinhorn geplant.

Einsatzschema:
1. Das alte Golden Willow Scandium mit Rocket Ron Reifen, 11,8kg und 3x9 tritt an für die Ausfahrten mit den CC- Kumpels. Hier geht es nur um Speed.
2. Das Alva mit Nobby Nic 2.25 auf breiter Felge (12,8kg) und 1x11 (9-46) und 34er Kettenblatt wird eingesetzt als schnelles Trailbike bei Trockenheit für die Ausfahrten mit den CC-/Tourenkumpels.
3. Das Edison mit 1x11 (9-46), 32er Kettenblatt, mit dem Hinterrad des Alvas (NN) und Conti Trail King 2.2 am Vorderrad (12,95kg) ergibt dann einen schnellen Super-Tourer für Trails mit kürzeren Downhillanteilen von Trockenheit bis leicht feuchten Bedingungen.
4. Das Edison mit dem dazugehörigen Hinterrad und nun 2x Trailking bringt Grip für Trails aller Couleur bis leichte Bikeparkeinsätze. In 2016 beim Dolomiti Freeride, in Saalbach und in Bad Wildbad erfolgreich getestet. Gefahren wird mit den Endurokumpels.
5. Das Edison mit der neuen Magic Mary auf dem 2tem Vorderrad (=> 13,3 kg) ist dann auch für Nässe und / oder Bikepark mit Tretanteil gerüstet.
6. Tausche ich jetzt noch den Trail King gegen den Hans Dampf am Hinterrad des Edison aus (=> 13,5kg), bin ich für alle harten Einsätze auch bei schlechtem Wetter gewappnet. Hier ist dann Liftunterstützung hilfreich.

Und ja, ich plane gerne und kann nicht auf beliebig hohe Wadenpower zurückgreifen. Wenn man ultra fit ist, dann tritt man vorne und hinten einfach eine Magic Mary


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (21. Februar 2017)

Das nenne ich mal eine Bioniconflotte! Großartig! Da kannst Du Dir schon Gedanken über eine Reedereiflagge machen ;-)
Ich habe nur noch zwei Bionicon, wobei das Ironwood in Rente geschickt wurde und nur noch als Wandschmuck dient, ansonsten fahre ich das Evo (Conto Baron Projekt) wenn ich nicht auf meinem Fremdbike "Lord Öhli" (Conti Baron) unterwegs bin. Und zum Glück warten die Männer und Frauen mit denen ich fahre auf mich oder haben selbst schwere DHler, somit macht das mit den Reifen nix


----------



## Promontorium (21. Februar 2017)

Das Ironwood in Rente? Warum denn das? War doch immer Mama's Liebling!


----------



## bolg (21. Februar 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine Bioniconflotte! Großartig! Da kannst Du Dir schon Gedanken über eine Reedereiflagge machen ;-)
> Ich habe nur noch zwei Bionicon, wobei das Ironwood in Rente geschickt wurde und nur noch als Wandschmuck dient, ansonsten fahre ich das Evo (Conto Baron Projekt) wenn ich nicht auf meinem Fremdbike "Lord Öhli" (Conti Baron) unterwegs bin. Und zum Glück warten die Männer und Frauen mit denen ich fahre auf mich oder haben selbst schwere DHler, somit macht das mit den Reifen nix


 
Das Reed hat er aber noch nicht im Programm


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Februar 2017)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Das Ironwood in Rente? Warum denn das? War doch immer Mama's Liebling!


Stimmt! Und hat nun ziemlich genau 10.000 km runter! Das ist doch was!
Beruflich kam ich mit dieser schwedischen Firma ;-) in Verbindung und so ergab es sich, ein Fahrwerk von denen probieren zu dürfen und da ich schon parallel dazu einen neuen 26" S-Works Rahmen für kleines Geld erstanden hatte, kamen nach und nach die fehlenden Teile dazu, gern auch gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt wie der Enve LR-Satz mit CK-Naben und nach über 1,5 Jahren war "Lord Öhli" fertig und so ein modernes Bergabrad ist schon eine ganz andere Welt als mein heißgeliebtes Ironwood, das ja so um 2008 entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Sackmann (21. Februar 2017)

Na dann mal her mit den Fotos vom S-Works...


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Februar 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Na dann mal her mit den Fotos vom S-Works...


Na, das habe ich doch schon ab und zu hier zusammen mit Bildern der schönen Evos gepostet!

Eins für Dich von Neujahr:







Und eins von Vorgestern:


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. April 2017)

Hi Bionauten.
Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken mein Edison Evo von 26" auf 27" umzurüsten. Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt den 27" Hinterbau des Evo im passenden Design gekauft.
Sacki hatte vor einem Jahr am Telefon gesagt, einige Kunden würden die 26" DA 180mm mit 27" fahren. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage welche 27" Reifen in die DA 180mm (26") problemlos reingehen? Aktuell ist ca. 18mm zwischen 26" Conti Trailking Reifen und Gabelbrücke Platz. 27" hat 10mm mehr Radius, dann sollte also 8 mm Platz bleiben. Also:
-Was fahrt ihr für 27" Reifen in der 26" DA 180mm (bei welcher Felgenbreite)?
-Ist der Umbau des Hinterbaus schwierig? Sieht nur nach ein paar Schrauben lösen aus.


----------



## slowbeat (17. April 2017)

Der 27,5 er Conti Kaiser Projekt hat noch gefühlte 6mm nach oben frei.


----------



## rasometer (18. April 2017)

Spannende Idee!
Damit verringert sich doch der Federweg hinten auf 160mm, oder bin ich da falsch?
@slowbeat: Bist du so unterwegs? Wie ändert sich das fahrverhalten?
Ein Evo in 27,5 und die Bionicon Gabel, wär schon net schlecht...
LG
Rasometer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (18. April 2017)

@rasometer da irrst du dich. Den federweg ändert man über rocker arm Nr 20 - 23 im Shop 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rasometer (18. April 2017)

Ah, danke steffpro!


----------



## slowbeat (18. April 2017)

@rasometer der Federweg verändert sich nicht, dafür musst du die Wippe tauschen. 

Das 27,5er Rad mit der DA kommt an ein Hardtail. Deshalb kann ich da nix zu sagen. 

@mtb-active hatte mehrere 27,5er mit DA im Verleih, vielleicht kannst du ihn mal fragen.


----------



## rasometer (18. April 2017)

@slowbeat: Danke. Ist Off-Topic, aber Dein Aufbau ist echt schräg! Musste grad mal nachsehen.


----------



## physshred (19. April 2017)

Ich fahr am Evo in der DA den 2,4 high roller II und da ist noch locker platz für den marsh guard. Spline E1900 vr.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (19. April 2017)

physshred schrieb:


> Ich fahr am Evo in der DA den 2,4 high roller II und da ist noch locker platz für den marsh guard. Spline E1900 vr.


D.h. du hast 25mm Maulweite beim Spline E1900 Laufradsatz. Der HR II 27,5" ist laut Reifendatenbank 57mm hoch.
Ich bin gerade am Überlegen welche Felgenbreite ich nehmen kann. Bei 29mm Maulweite wird der Reifen nochmal ca. 3mm höher, da wird es dann wohl knapp.
Kannst mal mit einer Schiebelehre oder Maßband etwas genauer nachmessen? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (19. April 2017)

Wieso sollte der Reifen bei zunehmender Felgenbreite höher werden? 
Die Karkasse ist nicht nach außen dehnbar.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (19. April 2017)

Na wenn der Umfang von Reifen + Felge steigt, wird auch der Radius größer und damit die Höhe. 
5 mm höher bei 7mm breiterer Felge wurde von der Bike Zeitschrift gemessen.


----------



## slowbeat (19. April 2017)

Naja, das ist von der Karkassenweite abhängig. 
Wenn die gleich ist, kann man auch verschiedene Felgenmaße in die Waagschale werfen.


----------



## rasometer (20. April 2017)

@DOKK_Mustang :
Denke es ist genau umgekehrt. Den gleichen Reifen vorausgesetzt, nimmt der Radius und damit die Höhe des Reifens ab, wenn die Felge breiter wird.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (20. April 2017)

rasometer schrieb:


> @DOKK_Mustang :
> Denke es ist genau umgekehrt. Den gleichen Reifen vorausgesetzt, nimmt der Radius und damit die Höhe des Reifens ab, wenn die Felge breiter wird.



Also bei realen Reifen-Abmessungen wird der Reifen mit breiterer Felge auch breiter und höher, siehe Messung aus der BIKE.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. April 2017)

rasometer schrieb:


> @DOKK_Mustang :
> Denke es ist genau umgekehrt. Den gleichen Reifen vorausgesetzt, nimmt der Radius und damit die Höhe des Reifens ab, wenn die Felge breiter wird.


Na, bis zu einer gewissen Breit, die irgendwo im Bereich der Breite der Lauffläche liegt, nimmt wohl die Höhe zu, da die Reifenflanken dann ja die Lauffläche auf gerader Linie (kürzester Strecke) mit der Felge verbinden. Bei schmaleren Felgen nähert sich die Flanke ja eher einer Kreisform an.
Ich hatte gestern eine 40 oder 42mm Breite Carbonfelge mit Minion SS-Reifen in der Hand. Ich dachte erst, das wäre ein Plusreifen, so breit und hoch erschien mir der Reifen!

edit. damn, zu langsam


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Na, bis zu einer gewissen Breit, die irgendwo im Bereich der Breite der Lauffläche liegt, nimmt wohl die Höhe zu, da die Reifenflanken dann ja die Lauffläche auf gerader Linie (kürzester Strecke) mit der Felge verbinden. Bei schmaleren Felgen nähert sich die Flanke ja eher einer Kreisform an.
> ....


 
Ich habe das mal kurz nachgerechnet (gerade linie durch kreisbogen ersetzt). Dann ergeben sich aus der von @DOKK Mustang zitierten tabelle reifenumfänge (querschnitt!), die etwas um 1,5 mm voneinander abweichen. Die werden für die wulst in der felge gebraucht. Bei der engen felge ist das etwas mehr als bei der breiten.


----------



## rasometer (20. April 2017)

So, jetzt interessiert mich nur noch, welches die ideale Reifen/Felgen Kombination für MEIN neues Bike-Projekt ist!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. April 2017)

rasometer schrieb:


> So, jetzt interessiert mich nur noch, welches die ideale Reifen/Felgen Kombination für MEIN neues Bike-Projekt ist!



Es besteht im Übrigen die Möglichkeit für DEIN neues Projekt, demnächst MEIN Bionicon Projekt käuflich zu erwerben. Nur so als Idee
Und zwar mit der optimalen Reifenlösung  Maxxis Minion vorn und Onza Ibex hinten.


----------



## rasometer (20. April 2017)

! Aber dann hab ich ja nichts zum basteln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (20. April 2017)

Ok, dann nimmst halt mein Rahmen/Gabel-Kit  Dann hast du was zu basteln. 




Sascha


----------



## bolg (20. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Es besteht im Übrigen die Möglichkeit für DEIN neues Projekt, demnächst MEIN Bionicon Projekt käuflich zu erwerben. Nur so als Idee
> Und zwar mit der optimalen Reifenlösung  Maxxis Minion vorn und Onza Ibex hinten.


Gibt's da schon nähere Infos?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. April 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Gibt's da schon nähere Infos?


zum Bioniconverkauf oder zum neuen Projekt?
Im Bioniconteilethread habe ich was angeboten, noch ohne Bilder und Preise zwar


----------



## bolg (21. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> zum Bioniconverkauf oder zum neuen Projekt?
> Im Bioniconteilethread habe ich was angeboten, noch ohne Bilder und Preise zwar


..zum neuen Projekt! Finde ich immer spannend, was so zusammen geschraubt wird.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. April 2017)

Ich wollte mal schauen, ob die 26" DA auch als 27,5"-Gabel im Pivot Firebird funktioniert, auf das ich gerade warte *sabber*freu*


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal schauen, ob die 26" DA auch als 27,5"-Gabel im Pivot Firebird funktioniert, auf das ich gerade warte *sabber*freu*


Und was versprichst du dir davon? Hinten nur 170mm Federweg, kein Bioniconsystem. Und besonders schön ist der Rahmen ja nicht. Ok, Carbon ist immer sexy .
Verstehe ich nicht, außer vielleicht der Neuheitseffekt. 
Wahrscheinlich fährst du inzwischen nur noch Lift und Shuttlebus, dann braucht man das Bioniconsystem eher nicht .


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. April 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Und was versprichst du dir davon? Hinten nur 170mm Federweg, kein Bioniconsystem. Und besonders schön ist der Rahmen ja nicht. Ok, Carbon ist immer sexy .
> Verstehe ich nicht, außer vielleicht der Neuheitseffekt.
> Wahrscheinlich fährst du inzwischen nur noch Lift und Shuttlebus, dann braucht man das Bioniconsystem eher nicht .


Na, dass es Leute gibt, die den Rahmen nicht schön finden, kann ich natürlich nicht nachvollziehen
Carbon gegenüber bin ich noch immer ambivalent, aber wir werden sehen, wie lange es braucht, bis ein Sturz gemischte Gefühle hinterlässt, aber der Rahmen ist selbst im Vergleich mit Alurahmen nicht leicht.
Das Bioniconsystem habe ich ehrlich gesagt nie genutzt.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch weniger Federweg haben, aber dann blieb nach Georecherche fast nur Last, Banshee und Pivot übrig. Da von Bionicon nichts zu hören ist, habe ich nun anderweitig zugeschlagen. Schließlich wartet in den Sommerferien der Comer See auf mich.


----------



## hulster (8. Mai 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> , aber dann blieb nach Georecherche fast nur Last, Banshee und Pivot übrig.



Teste das Last mal an. Zudem du da auch im Federweg flexibel bist. Coal und Clay haben ja den gleichen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau. Ist also ähnlich glöst, wie beim Evo. Werd wohl demnächt auf nem Clay rumrollern. Aber das Evo bleibt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Mai 2017)

Nene, jetzt wo ich auf meinen Firebird-Rahmen warte, werde ich den Teufel tun und mich auf ein anderes Bike setzen.
(Btw. Ist jetzt doch eine Diamond geworden.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Juli 2017)

Ich wollte noch einen Wartungs-Tip mit euch teilen:

Vor dem Urlaub in Finale Ligure hatte ich ja die Probleme mit der schlecht ansprechenden DA180. Nur Ölen war nicht erfolgreich.
Ich hatte keine Zeit und Lust das Casting für einen Gabelservice abzuziehen.
Stattdessen habe ich eine Spritze mit G2-Fett gefüllt und die Kanülenspitze mit einem Teppichmesser angespitzt.
Jetzt brauche ich nur die Dichtung mit dem Fingernagel oder einem Zahnstocher rausziehen und die Spritze einsetzen. Dann Fett einpressen und die Spritze einmal um das Standrohr in der Dichtung sitzend rumziehen und Fett hinter die Dichtung einpressen. Das geht natürlich auch mit anderen Gabelfabrikaten.
Die Gabel spricht jetzt wieder sehr gut an.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. August 2017)

Was sagt ihr zu meiner neuen 3D Spider-Optik am Lenker, farblich passend zum Bionicon Logo! Ich muss nur aufpassen, dass sich die Spinne nicht unerlaubterweise abseilt


----------



## bolg (2. August 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meiner neuen 3D Spider-Optik am Lenker, farblich passend zum Bionicon Logo! Ich muss nur aufpassen, dass sich die Spinne nicht unerlaubterweise abseilt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 629783


Wie heißt die Kleine?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. August 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Wie heißt die Kleine?


Spidy


----------



## physshred (4. August 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch einen Wartungs-Tip mit euch teilen:
> 
> Vor dem Urlaub in Finale Ligure hatte ich ja die Probleme mit der schlecht ansprechenden DA180. Nur Ölen war nicht erfolgreich.
> Ich hatte keine Zeit und Lust das Casting für einen Gabelservice abzuziehen.
> ...



es gibt fettpressen mit schön dünner spitze. so machs ich seit meinem ersten edison


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (21. August 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Hi Bionauten.
> Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken mein Edison Evo von 26" auf 27" umzurüsten. Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt den 27" Hinterbau des Evo im passenden Design gekauft.
> Sacki hatte vor einem Jahr am Telefon gesagt, einige Kunden würden die 26" DA 180mm mit 27" fahren. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage welche 27" Reifen in die DA 180mm (26") problemlos reingehen? Aktuell ist ca. 18mm zwischen 26" Conti Trailking Reifen und Gabelbrücke Platz. 27" hat 10mm mehr Radius, dann sollte also 8 mm Platz bleiben.....



Mein Umbau auf 27" war erfolgreich!

Ich habe Felgen mit 25 mm Maulweite genommen und die neuen Schwalbe Magic Mary Addix Soft 2.35". Ca. 5mm sind noch Platz in der Gabelbrücke. Aktuell habe ich noch den 26" Hinterbau drin. Das war soweit OK.

Gefühlt bringen die größeren Felgen/Reifen tatsächlich ein stabileres Fahrverhalten auf schnellen Abfahrten. Objektiv habe ich am WE mit den 27" LR meine schnellste Zeit auf der Stuttgarter DH-Strecke gefahren.

Die Magic Mary Addix Soft sind bergab extrem gut, aber den versprochenen niedrigen Rollwiderstand konnte ich auf Asphalt so nicht feststellen. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (23. August 2017)

Diese Reifenfreiheit hatte ich mal mit ner uralten MM 2.5.
Absolut unfahrbar.
Jeder kleine Stein klopfte am Casting, Schlamm mahlte, und mit nem Mud schleifte es andauernd.
Nach 3 Tagen schmiss ich sie runter.
War ne alte 26''.

Wenn es für euch passt, ok.
Bei mir: never ever.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. August 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Diese Reifenfreiheit hatte ich mal mit ner uralten MM 2.5.
> Absolut unfahrbar.
> Jeder kleine Stein klopfte am Casting, Schlamm mahlte, und mit nem Mud schleifte es andauernd.
> Nach 3 Tagen schmiss ich sie runter.
> ...



Also bisher war der Abstand OK, auch mit kurzer Schlammpassage. Wenn der Reifendruck bei 1.7 bar ist, sind es noch 1mm mehr Abstand zur Brücke.
Einen Mudcatcher brauche ich nicht, den Schlamm fange ich mit dem Gesicht auf 
Ich berichte weiter.
Morgen kommt der neue Hinterreifen, ein Fat Albert in Addix Speedgrip, ich hoffe der rollt besser.


----------



## Resibiker (8. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe vor 3 Monaten mein EVO mit dem Vector HLR upgegraded... und hab mich nach den ersten ausfahrten Grün geärgert ...Dass ich so lange gewartet habe diesen Schrit zu wagen.
Das EVO+ geht ab wie Schmitz Katze Was mich am meisten gewundert hat das man an "vortrieb's effizienz" gewint!

In zwichen steht aber der nächste Upgrade in den Startlöchern, hatte mein EVO altersgerecht auf 2x11 Shaltung umgerüstet.
Da jetzt die Sram GX Eagle 1x12 lieferbar ist wolte ich mir den umbaukit leisten.
In kombination mit meiner original EVO Direcktmount Oval 28T Kurbel!
Dei Frage ist, passt die GX Eagle Kette auf das BlLabs 28T Oval kettenblatt


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (11. September 2017)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe vor 3 Monaten mein EVO mit dem Vector HLR upgegraded... und hab mich nach den ersten ausfahrten Grün geärgert ...Dass ich so lange gewartet habe diesen Schrit zu wagen.
> Das EVO+ geht ab wie Schmitz Katze Was mich am meisten gewundert hat das man an "vortrieb's effizienz" gewint!


Wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Kannst du noch ein paar detailliertere Eindrücke liefern. Danke.


----------



## luCYnger (11. September 2017)

na, du kannst ordentlich pushen und damit ordentlich speed generieren. Besser als mim Magura.
aber
im uphill vergurkste mehr Quark im Vektor als im Magura, weil du den Magura etwas beruhigen kannst und den Vektor leider nicht.
der einzige Haken am Vektor, der mindestens eine, wenn nicht 2 Ligen höher spielt als der Magura (wobei der für so ein simples Ding hervorragende Arbeit macht).


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (31. Oktober 2017)

Nachdem der zweite leichtere Laufradsatz mit der Post gekommen ist, ist das Evo jetzt auch in der 27.5" Version für die heimischen Trails bei 12.95kg angekommen. Heureka!
Mit dem stabileren 27.5“ Laufradsatz mit Magic Mary für die Bikeparks liegt es bei ca. 13.5kg.
Cheers DOKK


----------



## steffpro (31. Oktober 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Nachdem der zweite leichtere Laufradsatz in 27,5“ mit der Post gekommen ist, ist das Evo jetzt in der Version für die heimischen Trails bei 12.95kg angekommen.
> Mit dem stabileren 27.5“ Laufradsatz mit Magic Mary für die Bikeparks liegt es bei ca. 13.5kg.
> Cheers DOKK
> Anhang anzeigen 659866


Du hast dir jetzt aber nicht wegen 550 Gramm einen anderen laufradsatz geholt.  Vorallem da die Gewichtsersparnis zum Großteil von den leichteren Reifen kommt. :-? 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (31. Oktober 2017)

steffpro schrieb:


> Du hast dir jetzt aber nicht wegen 550 Gramm einen anderen laufradsatz geholt.  Vorallem da die Gewichtsersparnis zum Großteil von den leichteren Reifen kommt. :-?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


Für die Heimtrails will ich hinten was leicht rollendes, da ich 20 km Anfahrt und 20 km Rückfahrt auf Asphalt habe.
Für Bikepark oder Finale Ligure wechsele ich dann schnell auf den Laufradsatz mit Magic Mary. Die Reifen zu wechseln ist bei tubeless nicht mal schnell gemacht.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (29. April 2018)

Update:
Endlich! Ich habe einen leichten Fat Albert Vorderreifen gekauft. Die Streuung ist hier bis 120 g pro Reifen! Aus dem Internet hatte ich einen mit 835g (=> retour), im Laden habe ich dann das leichteste Exemplar mit 711g gefunden. 
Thema Tubeless: Mit dem Schwalbe Tyre Booster hat es einfach Plob gemacht und der Reifen war drauf.
Der neue SQ Lab 611 Carbon Sattel ist unerwartet sehr bequem und mit 153g extrem leicht.

Summa summarum 12.95g für die leichteste Variante meines Edison Evo 27.5“.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (13. Mai 2018)

Ich bin gestern die leichte und doch breite Schwalbe Fat Albert Kombi (60mm, tubeless) zum ersten Male auf dem Trail und auf der Stuttgarter Downhillstrecke gefahren.

Läuft gut, hat auf trockenen und sandigen Trails ordentlich Grip, ich glaube ich habe meine Kombi für die heimischen Trails gefunden.
Der Kumpel mit Magic Marry und High Roller hatte jedenfalls keinen nennenswerten Vorteil.
Cheers DOKK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. Juni 2018)

Nach Finale Ligure plane ich das nächste Bikeabenteuer.
Wer ist denn schon mal in der *Bikerepublik* *Sölden* gefahren? *Welche Trails muss man unbedingt gefahren sein*? Wie ist Sölden z.B. im Vergleich zu Saalbach?
Laut Homepage der Bikerepublik Sölden gibt es sehr viele Trails dort, eine Vorauswahl ist sicherlich sinnvoll. Folgende Karte mit weiteren Trails im erweiterten Umfeld von Sölden habe ich auf der Mountainbike Homepage gefunden:


----------



## Toxxxic (17. Juni 2018)

Sieht so aus, als ob keiner in der Bikerepublik gewesen ist .

Dann berichtest du einfach, wenn du wieder ausreist!


----------



## steffpro (18. Juni 2018)

Ich war am Wochenende dort. Ein Traum.
Ich trete ja auch gerne mal was hoch, aber dieses Wochenende ging es primär bergab.
Die neuen Trails sind super gebaut und die alten Strecken gefallen mir immer noch sehr gut.
Hier die aktuelle Karte http://prospekte.oetztal.com/pdfs/de_trail_map.pdf

Der neue 6010 Ollweite Trail scheint gar nicht enden zu wollen. Am Besten dann gleich in 6007 weiter.
Oder den 6008 und dann den 672
TeÄre Line geht aber auch immer oder 6005 und 6007 oder die Naturtrails.
696bin ich dieses Mal gar nicht gefahren. Ist aber sonst auch ganz nett.
Und zum Mitagessen machst dann einen Abstecher auf die Klebe oder Stallwiesalm. Dann bist auch bisl bergauf geradelt.

Wenn das Wetter passt ist es immer eine Reise wert.

Saalbach war ich noch nicht. Hab aber gehört, dass es vergleichbar sein soll.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (16. Juli 2018)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen, ist schon echt cool was Sölden da auf die Beine stellt. 
6010 muss man einfach mal erlebt haben, start auf 2600m, das kenne ich sonst nur vom Skifahren.
War grade für 4 Tage dort.
Was man noch erwähnen sollte ist Sölden liegt hoch, die trails sind nicht sonderlich breit und auf einer Seite gehts meistens relativ steil bergab.
Das hat den Spaß keinen abbruch getan aber ich bin dadurch doch immer etwas langsammer/vorsichtiger gefahren.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. Juli 2018)

steffpro schrieb:


> Der neue 6010 Ollweite Trail scheint gar nicht enden zu wollen. Am Besten dann gleich in 6007 weiter.
> Oder den 6008 und dann den 672
> TeÄre Line geht aber auch immer oder 6005 und 6007 oder die Naturtrails.
> ...


Super Tips! Ich melde komplette Umsetzung . Wirklich tolle, geshapte Lines und Singeltrails in der Bikerepublik Sölden.
Der 6010 Ollweite Trail ist mit seinen Steinfeldern richtig anspruchsvoll:




Hier ein Überblick aller Freeride Linien.



Weitere Bilder stelle ich in die Bionicon Galerie.

Summa summarum sind Sölden und Saalbach ähnlich gut. Saalbach besticht durch mehr grüne Alpenlandschaft, Sölden ist schroffer und auch hochalpiner. Die Strecken geben sich kaum was.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. November 2018)

Hallo Bioniconauten

Ich versuche die allerbesten Bikeparks / Bikelocations im süddeutschen Raum und im Alpenraum abzufahren, solange es die Knochen noch hergeben. Welche herausragenden Bikeparks / Bikelocations müssen unbedingt noch in die „Hall of Fame“? Ich bitte um rege Beteiligung und Diskussion und eine subjektive Bewertung der von Euch vorgeschlagenen Parks/Location. Danke 

Die bisher gefahrene Liste mit meiner subjektiven Einschätzung von herausragend bis gut

Finale Ligure (herausragend)
Gardasee (herausragend)
Dolomiten  (herausragend)
Latsch (herausragend)
Saalbach (sehr gut)
Freiburg (sehr gut)
Prad, Südtirol (sehr gut)
Rothorn, Arosa (sehr gut)
Reschensee (sehr gut)
Lac Blanc (sehr gut)
Sölden (sehr gut)
Wagrain (sehr gut)
Kitzsteinhorn (gut)
Lago di Como (gut)
Leogang (gut)
Schwäbische Alb Geislingen (gut)
Bad Wildbad (gut)
Garmisch/Wetterstein (gut)
Wildkogel (gut)
Plose, Brixen (gut)

Etliche weitere Reviere wurden bei den Alpenüberquerungen nur kurz gestreift und sind deshalb hier nicht aufgeführt.

Nächstes Jahr ist auf alle Fälle Livigno und wieder Finale Ligure geplant.
Welche französischen Bikeparks muss man gefahren sei?

Cheers DOKK


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. November 2018)

Varazze könnte ich noch beisteuern (gut, vllt sehr gut)
Punta Ala bzw Castiglione della Pescaia, ist allerdings 300km weiter in der Toskana (sehr gut bis herausragend) allerdings sollte man da shutteln, die Uphills sind unattraktiv.
Im Harz finde ich Hahnenklee und Andreasberg empfehlenswert, Schulenburg kenne ich nicht, aber hört man Gutes. Wo Süddeutschland endet ist ja diskussionswürdig


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. November 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Varazze könnte ich noch beisteuern (gut, vllt sehr gut)
> Punta Ala bzw Castiglione della Pescaia, ist allerdings 300km weiter in der Toskana (sehr gut bis herausragend) ...
> Im Harz ... Wo Süddeutschland endet ist ja diskussionswürdig


Südlich des Mains ist Süddeutschland, nördlich davon ist Preußen, das weiß doch jeder .
Viele Berge gibt es in Punta Ala aber nicht, oder? D.h. tolle Trails und viel Meer, richtig?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. November 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Südlich des Mains ist Süddeutschland, nördlich davon ist Preußen, das weiß doch jeder .
> Viele Berge gibt es in Punta Ala aber nicht, oder? D.h. tolle Trails und viel Meer, richtig?


Der Strand ist super: weißer Sand, klasse. Unser Camping Platz war ziemlich ab vom Schuss (Punta Ala Resort). Die Hügel haben etwa 500 Höhenmeter, reicht für nette Abfahrten bis auf Meereslevel allemal. Die Trails sind sehr nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Dezember 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Hallo Bioniconauten
> 
> Ich versuche die allerbesten Bikeparks / Bikelocations im süddeutschen Raum und im Alpenraum abzufahren, solange es die Knochen noch hergeben. Welche herausragenden Bikeparks / Bikelocations müssen unbedingt noch in die „Hall of Fame“? Ich bitte um rege Beteiligung und Diskussion und eine subjektive Bewertung der von Euch vorgeschlagenen Parks/Location. Danke
> 
> ...



1000 views in einem Monat und nur einer der antwortet . Kommt schon, was sind eure Lieblingsreviere?


----------



## slimane- (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Mit Reschen, Freiburg, Saalbach und der heimischen Schwäbischen Alb hast du meine eigenen Lieblingsreviere schon genannt 

Weiterhin viel Glück bei der Suche. Bin gespannt wohin es dich als nächstes verschlägt


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Dezember 2018)

Sag mal Klaus, bist du in den kommenden Sommerferien (NRW) zufällig wieder am Gardasee oder im Vinschgau?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (11. Dezember 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Sag mal Klaus, bist du in den kommenden Sommerferien (NRW) zufällig wieder am Gardasee oder im Vinschgau?
> Gruß
> Frank


Hast eine PN.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Dezember 2018)

Über Weihnachten habe ich was interessantes entdeckt:
Bremsscheiben mit wesentlich erhöhter Kühlfläche!
Der Gedanke ist, die Standfestigkeit meines Laufradsatzes für Bikeparks etc. deutlich zu erhöhen und gleichzeitig den Traillaufradsatz schön leicht zu halten. Da der Traillaufradsatz leichte 180mm Scheiben behalten muss, damit wir die 13 kg Grenze Gesamtgewicht des Bionicon Evo nicht reißen, müssen demnach die 180 mm Scheiben des Parklaufradsatzes zulegen. Laut meinen Berechnung haben die BrakeSTUFF-Scheiben >50% mehr Kühlfläche und auch eine höhere Reibfläche als die Maguras.





Laut Messungen der Firma Intend (ähnliches Scheibendesign wie BrakeSTUFF) müsste das richtig viel bringen. Statt 170 Grad Max nur noch 110 Grad bei der Abfahrt vom Canadian Trail in Freiburg.




Was meint ihr?
Cheers DOKK.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Dezember 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Über Weihnachten habe ich was interessantes entdeckt:
> Bremsscheiben mit wesentlich erhöhter Kühlfläche!
> Der Gedanke ist, die Standfestigkeit meines Laufradsatzes für Bikeparks etc. deutlich zu erhöhen und gleichzeitig den Traillaufradsatz schön leicht zu halten. Da der Traillaufradsatz leichte 180mm Scheiben behalten muss, damit wir die 13 kg Grenze Gesamtgewicht des Bionicon Evo nicht reißen, müssen demnach die 180 mm Scheiben des Parklaufradsatzes zulegen. Laut meinen Berechnung haben die BrakeSTUFF-Scheiben >50% mehr Kühlfläche und auch eine höhere Reibfläche als die Maguras.
> 
> ...


Interessant für die Alpen und längere Abfahrten, aber seehhrr teuer!

Gegenfrage: Würdest du die Scheibe eher hinten oder vorn fahren, wenn nur eine gekauft werden sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Dezember 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Interessant für die Alpen und längere Abfahrten, aber seehhrr teuer!
> Gegenfrage: Würdest du die Scheibe eher hinten oder vorn fahren, wenn nur eine gekauft werden sollte?


Angeblich halten die Bremsbeläge doppelt so lange, d.h. nach ca. 8 Jahren hast du den Mehrpreis wieder raus . Ne klar, ist schon echt teuer.
Ich mache die hinten und vorne drauf, die alten Magura HC 180mm sind alle blau lila verfärbt.

https://www.intend-bc.com/products/disc-rotors/aero/
http://www.brake-stuff.de/produkt/42/Punch-Disc-Bremsscheibe.html


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Dezember 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Ist die masse der neuen scheiben jeweil gleich wie die der alten? Die spezifische wärme ist wichtig für die aufheizgeschwindigkeit. Sonst hast du vielleicht eine bessere kühlung, wenn es schnell abgeht aber landest bei einer höheren temperatur beim starken abbremsen auf sehr steilen strecken.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Dezember 2018)

Nein, die neue BrakeSTUFF Scheibe hat 168g, die alte Magura Storm HC 136g. Das müsste schon passen. Die Wärmekapazität geht ebenfalls deutlich hoch.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Dezember 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Nein, die neue BrakeSTUFF Scheibe hat 168g, die alte Magura Storm HC 136g. Das müsste schon passen. Die Wärmekapazität geht ebenfalls deutlich hoch.


Dann hast du meinen segen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (5. Januar 2019)

So, die neuen Scheiben sind verbaut. Sieht doch ordentlich aus.

Beim Demontieren der alten Scheiben sind mir die Anlassfarben an den Stegen aufgefallen, die alten Scheiben sind wohl >350 Grad (!) heiß geworden.

Das sollte jetzt wesentlich besser werden. Leider schneit es, d.h. eine Probefahrt muss noch warten.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (18. Februar 2019)

Update:
Am Wochenende habe ich die neuen Scheiben endlich eingefahren und auf der kurzen Stuttgarter Downhillstrecke getestet.
Das Bremsgefühl ist deutlich satter, massiver, stabiler. Hätte ich nicht unbedingt erwartet.
Fading und Temperaturbestängigkeit wird im Mai in Finale Ligure getestet.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (16. März 2019)

Super, ich habe ein weiteres Upgrade durchgeführt.
Ein Spank Spike Race 800 Lenker mit einem neuem 31,8mm Vorbau erfreut das Herz.
Die Kontrolle über das Bike ist durch den 10cm breiteren Lenker noch mal ordentlich gewachsen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. April 2019)

Nächstes Upgrade:
Eine stufenlose Vecnum Nivo mit 212mm Hub.

Anfängliche Probleme mit hoher Bedienkraft konnten durch Tausch des Hebels behoben werden (siehe im entsprechenden Vecnum Nivo Forumsteil). Die alte Vecnum Moveloc wurde am alten Bionicon Golden Willow montiert.

Bei meiner ersten Testfahrt war ich jetzt insgesamt sehr zufrieden.
Die Stütze sieht echt gut aus und sie ist bezogen auf den enormen Hub sehr leicht (580g inkl. TrigLoc und Zug).
Die mechanische Verriegelung funktioniert perfekt, der TrigLoc ist klasse. Ich empfinde die stufenlose Einstellbarkeit als deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber der Indexierung der alten MoveLoc.

Cheers DOKK


----------



## Resibiker (29. April 2019)

Jetzt darf ich bei den Grossen mitspielen 

Hab mein 26" 160mm Evo vor 8 Wochen auf 26" 180mm federweg Aufgerüsted, Konnte aber noch keine Photos davon hochladen weil's einfach noch zu dreckig wahr.
Wie genial ist der Bionicon Rahmen!
Den 180mm Rocker eingebaut die 180mm Gabel vom Ironwood eingebaut und alles ist da wo es sein soll.
Leker position Weelbase... bleibt alles beim Alten.
Der Fahrspass... ist proportional zum Federweg Gewinn gestiegen


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Mai 2019)

1) Nach drei Tagen Finale steht fest, dass die 180mm Bremsscheiben mit den vielen Kühl-Löchern ähnlich standfest sind wie 203mm Scheiben. Keinerlei Farbveränderung oder Geruchsbelästigung.

2) 210mm Hub von der Vecnum Nivo sind besser als die 200mm vorher. Auch 230 mm wären bei den unglaublich hohen Stufen auf den Trails in Finale hilfreich.

3) Die neue Shigura, d. h. der Shimano XT Hebel mit Magura MT 8 Bremssattel funktioniert wegen der Servowave im Hebel 10-15% besser als die MT 8 Original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. September 2019)

Hier ist meine upgedatete Liste mit den  (subjektiv) allerbesten Bikeparks / Bikelocations im süddeutschen Raum und im Alpenraum.
Platz zwei und drei sind neu: Livigno und Portes du Soleil, beide herausragend.
Platz eins bleibt Finale wegen der unschlagbaren Kombination aus Trails und Meer . Nächstes Jahr steht Davos / Klosters auf der to do Liste.

1. Finale Ligure (herausragend)
2. Livigno (herausragend)
3. Portes du Soleil (herausragend)
4. Gardasee (herausragend)
5. Dolomiten (herausragend)
6. Latsch (herausragend)
7. Saalbach (sehr gut)
8. Freiburg (sehr gut)
9. Prad, Südtirol (sehr gut)
10. Rothorn, Arosa (sehr gut)
11. Reschensee (sehr gut)
12. Lac Blanc (sehr gut)
13. Sölden (sehr gut)
14. Wagrain (sehr gut)
15. Kitzsteinhorn (gut)
16. Lago di Como (gut)
17. Leogang (gut)
18. Schwäbische Alb Geislingen (gut)
19. Bad Wildbad (gut)
20. Garmisch/Wetterstein (gut)
21. Wildkogel (gut)
22. Plose, Brixen (gut)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. September 2019)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Hier ist meine upgedatete Liste mit den  allerbesten Bikeparks / Bikelocations im süddeutschen Raum und im Alpenraum.
> Platz zwei und drei sind neu: Livigno und Portes du Soleil, beide herausragend.
> Platz eins bleibt Finale wegen der unschlagbaren Kombination aus Trails und Meer . Nächstes Jahr steht Davos / Klosters auf der to do Liste.
> 
> ...


Hi Klaus,
Kannst du was zu deinen Proritäten sagen?
Mich wundert z.B., dass der Reschensee hinter Latsch in deiner Wertung auftaucht.


----------



## aufgehts (1. September 2019)

Wo bleiben die Vogesen in deiner Liste...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. September 2019)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Vogesen in deiner Liste...


Gut, erst mal ist Lac Blanc in den Vogesen.
Vor 25 Jahren bin ich am Grand / Petit Ballon zwei Touren gefahren. Ist mir damals nicht als besondere Location mit besonderen Trails aufgefallen. 
Das kann sich natürlich inzwischen stark geändert haben. Gibt es in den Vogesen vergleichbare Trails wie den Canadian Trail in Freiburg?


----------



## aufgehts (1. September 2019)

Lac Blanc ist mir bekannt.
Ich meine die unzähligen Naturtrails mit technischem Anspruch....
Ein ,, stolperbike -paradies ,,


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. September 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> Kannst du was zu deinen Proritäten sagen?
> Mich wundert z.B., dass der Reschensee hinter Latsch in deiner Wertung auftaucht.


Latsch ist von der Landschaft wesentlich lieblicher, die Trails sind herausragend. Ich liebe Südtirol mit seinen Obstgärten. Aber der Unterschied zwischen herausragend und sehr gut ist ja auch nicht riesig und individuell bestimmt.

Insofern sind meine Prioritäten: 
1) Anzahl und Güte der Trails. Ich bevorzuge hier mittelschwere eher flowige Trails. Ab und zu darf es auch schwieriger werden. Idealerweise sind die Trails nicht in die Landschaft planiert, sondern tendenziell natürlich integriert. Am besten gibt es in einem Revier sowohl gut gebaute Bikeparktrails als auch „natürliche“ Trails für Touren.

2) Beeindruckende Landschaften mit grandiosen Ausblicken erhöhen das Bikeerlebnis stark. Deshalb sind Finale und der Gardasee weit vorne.

3) Ich schätze auch eine gewisse touristische Infrastruktur. Nicht zu viel, aber zumindest etwas. Ein gewisses Flair/Lokalkolorit ist natürlich ein zusätzliches Plus.

Cheers Klaus


----------



## Resibiker (2. September 2019)

Hallo Klaus,
Nach Deinne Prioritäten müstest du unbedingt in Tignes vorbeischauen.
Die Endurotrails sind alle auf Hochalpienen Wanderpfaden, die DH strecken werden sehr gut gewartet.
Ab einer Übernachtung sind die Liftanlagen von Tignes Val d'Isère gratis.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. September 2019)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> Nach Deinne Prioritäten müstest du unbedingt in Tignes vorbeischauen.
> Die Endurotrails sind alle auf Hochalpienen Wanderpfaden, die DH strecken werden sehr gut gewartet.
> Ab einer Übernachtung sind die Liftanlagen von Tignes Val d'Isère gratis.


Das hört sich sehr gut an. Ich war auf der Homepage und habe eine Karte mit den Bikerouten heruntergeladen. Hast du GPS-Daten oder einen Link?


----------



## aufgehts (3. September 2019)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Lac Blanc ist mir bekannt.
> Ich meine die unzähligen Naturtrails mit technischem Anspruch....
> Ein ,, stolperbike -paradies ,,



bin ja inzwischen ,, fremdgegangen,, und schaue gelegentlich in den restlichen bio-foren nach...
einfach aus interesse wie es da weiter geht....
mein 180 alva fährt nun unser lehrling für kleines geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. November 2019)

Nachdem ich aus diversen Gründen auf mein Edison Evo 180 für einige Wochen verzichten muss, bin ich aufs alte Alva 160 gewechselt.
Anfang November musste ich bei schmierigem Untergrund mit unterdimensionierten Reifen, schmalem Lenker und schlechter Untersetzung meinen Radkumpel bergauf und besonders bergab ziehen lassen. Welch eine Schmach .

Also habe ich die dicksten Schlechtwetterreifen bestellt, die noch einigermaßen rollen (Maxxis Shorty 2.5“), einen breiteren Lenker und eine breitbandigere Kasette.

Am Wochenende dann war es Zeit für den Konter:
Auf der Stuttgarter Downhillstrecke konnte ich dank der 2.5“ Reifen mit nur 1,4 bar exzellenten Grip generieren und im schlammigen Steinfeld am Kumpel vorbeiwarpen.  Das passiert selten genug. Thumbs up für die Shorties.

Cheers DOKK


----------



## bolg (26. Dezember 2019)

Hat mir jemand mal das Gewicht des rEvo Rahmens in L ?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Dezember 2019)

Der Evo Rahmen wiegt so ca. 3100g in L. 
Der Revo hat nur eine leicht andere Geometrie, also ebenfalls so ca. 3100 g.


----------



## bolg (27. Dezember 2019)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Der Evo Rahmen wiegt so ca. 3100g in L.
> Der Revo hat nur eine leicht andere Geometrie, also ebenfalls so ca. 3100 g.


Super, danke!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (10. April 2020)

So, nach langen Wochen des Wartens: 
Mein Schätzchen ist repariert vom Bioniconheadquarter in Weiden zurück.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr stärkeren Druckverlust in der unteren Kammer. Nach der ersten Testfahrt sieht es so aus, als ob die Luftseite wieder dicht ist. 
Desweiteren hat mir der Bionicon Händler eine neue Bremsleitung verbaut, da ich Ölverlust hinten an der Bremse hatte. Heute habe ich noch die verölten Beläge gewechselt.

Die Probefahrt auf dem Indiana Jones und Uni-Trail war eine echte Wonne. 180mm feinster Federweg und 13,2kg leicht. Mein Kumpel und ich sind nur so über die Trails geflogen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. April 2021)

Test des neuen Hinterradreifens, ein Wolfpack Enduro. Grip hoch, Rollwiderstand eher niedrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (21. August 2021)

Immer noch ein Evergreen. Das Bionicon Edison am Lochentrail.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (14. April 2022)

So, der Evergreen hat neue Reifen bekommen. Vorne Kenda Hellkat ATC und hinten Kenda Regolith STC. Läuft 👍.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. April 2022)

Und noch eine schöne Tour mit dem Edison.


----------

